# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  KOSOVE-1981 - Rrofte Republika Socialiste e Kosoves

## DYDRINAS

LUFTA E POPULLIT TONË ËSHTË E DREJTË DHE DO TË TRIUMFOJ



Revista LIRIA  Nr. 3 , Maj 1981 , nga faqe 1 deri faqe 9.



         Këto kohët e fundit, e tërë Kosova jonë kreshnike ishte *arenë e përleshjeve të për*gjakshme midis popullit tonë trim dhe regjimit të urryer të revizionistëve jugosllavë*. Të bashkuar si një grusht i vetëm e i pathyeshëm, dhjetëra mijëra punëtorë, fshatarë, studentë, nxënës e intelektualë, burra, gra, pleq e fëmijë, lanë kantierët e tyre të pu*nës, lanë arat dhe bankat, lanë shtëpitë e tyre dhe, me grushta të ngritur, vërshuan si lumë i furishëm e i papërmbajtur nëpër rru*gët e pothuajse të gjitha qyteteve të Koso*vës. *E gjithë Kosova jonë trime u ngrit në këmbë dhe i tregoi edhe njëherë botës se si në të kaluarën e saj të lavdishme edhe sot di t'u përgjigjet armiqve të saj ashtu si i ka hije*: *me grusht.       * 

          Të tmerruar nga grushti i madhërishëm i popullit, *robëruesit revizionistë të Beogradit dhe zagarët e tyre në Kosovë*, grisën maskat, pas të cilave fshiheshin, dhe, duke përdorur mjetet dhe armët e tyre të fundit, tanket dhe çizmën ushtarake, treguan fytyr*ën e tyre të vërtetë fashiste. Pas maskave të çjerra, *populli ynë dhe popujt e botës panë lakuriq fantazmat e zeza të Drazha Mihajloviçëve, Çubriloviçëve e Rankoviçëve, të Zogollianëve, Xhafer Devëve e Esat Toptanëve.*

         Duke e parë veten të diskredituar kaq keq revizionistët jugosllavë dhe hyzmeqarët e tyre shqiptarë, kanë shpërthyer tani një fushatë të paparë propagandistike me plot e përplot gënjeshtra, falsifikime, shpifje e trillime nga më të poshtrat e më të paskru*pulltat. Në këtë mënyrë, ata po orvaten t'ia arrijnë atij qëllimi, që nuk mundën t'ia a*rrijnë vetëm me terror e me tanke, që ta shuajnë zjarrin e pashuar të lirisë, që po i çon peshë gjokset shqiptare, t'ia mbysin popullit tonë zërin e fuqishëm dhe t'ua fshehin popujve të Jugosllavisë e të gjithë bot*ës të vërtetën rreth Kosovës, rreth gjendjes së saj të mjeruar, rreth luftës së drejtë revolucionare që po bën populli i saj hero*ik, rreth shkaqeve dhe qëllimeve të saj të vërteta.

           Sipas devizës: "Rrej shumë, se diçka mbe*tet", *revizionistët dhe tradhtarët*, duke mohuar edhe ato që vetë i kanë thënë vetëm pak kohë më parë, mundohen të na bindin ne dhe të tjerët se Kosova jonë e mjerë qenka një parajsë e vërtetë, një vend ku kombe e kombësi të ndryshme jetojnë të lirë, të baraba*rtë e të lumtur, në mirëqenie e bollëk të paparë, se pikërisht kjo gjendje "kaq e mrekullueshme" po i pengoka disa forca e grupe "nacionaliste" e "irredentiste", "dogmatike e staliniste", "reaksionare" e "kundërrevo*lucionare", të cilat, me "parulla demagogjike sociale e nacionale" si dhe me kërcënime, shantazhe e vandalizëm", paskan arritur t'i mashtrojnë e t'i hedhin në greva e demonst*rata disa qindra veta dhe kështu paskan prishur vëllazërimin e bashkimin, paskan cenuar integritetin e Jugosllavisë, paskan sulmuar frytet e revolucionit dhe, sidomos, të arriturat e popullit shqiptar, bile edhe paskan dashur të bëjnë "kontrarevolucion"!!!

         Por, nuk ka plaf propagande e demagogjie, që mund ta mbulojë këtë të vërtetë të madhe ashtu si nuk ka as armë e forcë që mund ta mbysë atë. Ajo është e qartë, e thjeshtë dhe e dukshme sa mund ta shohë edhe qorri. Nuk e shohin atë dhe nuk e kuptojnë vetëm ata që nuk duan ta shohin, vetëm ata që para saj i mbyllin sytë me qëllim.

*Revizionistët jugosllavë*, me politikën e tyre tradhtare dhe antipopullore *i kanë fu*tur masat popullore të të gjithë Jugoslla*visë në një gjendje tepër të rëndë*. Kriza e përgjithshme dhe e pashërueshme, që ka mbë*rthyer për gryke Jugosllavinë e po ia zë frymën dhe pakënaqësia e madhe e masave pu*nonjëse që mbretëron kudo në Jugosllavi, *dë*shmon më së miri se ku çojnë teoritë dhe praktikat kapitaliste që ndjekin revizioni*stët titistë*.





CILA ËSHTË E VËRTETA



         Por, në gjendje veçanërisht të rëndë dhe të padurueshme ndodhet *popullsia shqiptare në Kosovë, Maqedoni, Serbi e Mal të Zi*, mbi të cilën ushtrohet një shtypje e shfrytëzim i egër e i shumëfishtë kolonial e kapital*ist. Kjo nuk mund t'u fshehet sot as të tjerëve, pa le më ne shqiptarëve, që mbajmë mbi supe pasojat e rënda të një gjendjeje të këtillë.

        Gjithkush i njeh pasuritë e shumta e të pafund të Kosovës dhe të viseve të tjera shqiptare, gjithkush e njeh edhe prapambet*jen e theksuar të tyre. Gjithkush e di (dhe këtë e pranojnë edhe vetë revizionistët) se Kosova, ashtu si edhe viset e tjera shqipta*re në Jugosllavi, jo vetëm që nuk po zhvillohet më shpejt se republikat e Jugosllavisë, po përkundrazi diferenca, si në shkallën e zhvillimit ashtu edhe në dinamikën e tij, po shtohet nga viti në vit. Prandaj gjithkush me të drejtë bën pyetjen: Pse ndodh kështu ? Përgjigjja është e qartë dhe atë e di mirë populli ynë, e dinë edhe të tjerët. Ndodh kështu, pse Kosova dhe viset e tjera shqip*tare në Jugosllavi nuk janë të lira, se ato janë një koloni e thjeshtë e republikave jugosllave, se ato janë plaçkë tregu dhe bu*rim i thjeshtë i lëndëve të para dhe i kra*hut të lirë të punës. Kosova ka pasuri të shumta, në Kosovë derdhet lumë djersa e bi*jve të saj, por tjetërkush i shfrytëzon ato, tjetërkush pasurohet me to.

*Pasojë e* drejtpërdrejtë e kësaj pozite koloniale si dhe *e marrëdhënieve kapitaliste në prodhim*, është gjendja e mjeruar e popu*llit shqiptar nën robërinë jugosllave. Këtë gjendje të rëndë e njeh dhe e sheh gjith*kush, e kanë pranuar shumë herë edhe vetë krerët revizionistë.

         Prodhimi shoqëror dhe e ardhura kombëtare 3-4 herë më e ulët se mesatarja jugosllave, rreth gjysma e popullsisë analfabete, më shumë se çdo i dhjeti banor në kurbet e akoma më shumë të papunë ,qindra fshatra pa rrymë elektrike, pa rrugë, pa asnjë shitore e pa kurrfarë mbrojtjeje shëndetësore... Këto janë vetëm disa tregues që flasin për gjen*djen e vërtetë të popullit të Kosovës, pa përfshirë këtu viset e tjera shqiptare, ku gjendja është edhe më e rëndë, ku ndaj shqi*ptarëve ushtrohet një politikë e tillë sho*viniste, që e kanë lakmi edhe cionistët iz*raelitë dhe racistët e Afrikës së Jugut.

        Në Kosovë dhe në viset shqiptare në Maqe*doni, Serbi e Mal të Zi shumica e popullsi*së, sidomos ajo shqiptare, jeton në skamje, varfëri e mjerim të vërtetë. Një pjesë e mi*rë e popullsisë nuk ka kurrfarë të ardhur*ash e edhe ata që marrin diçka, ose nuk mund të gjejnë në treg as mallrat më të nevojsh*me të jetës, ose edhe po t'i gjejnë, ato ku*shtojnë aq shtrenjtë (dhe shtrenjtohen çdo ditë) sa nuk mund t'i blejnë dot.

         Me pagën e vogël që merr punëtori (e që është dhjetëra herë më e vogël se ajo që marrin drejtorët, burokratët e funksionarët barkmëdhenj) nuk mund t'i sigurojë familjes së vet as bukën e gojës. Vetëm për një bane*së të keqe (se banesat "shoqërore" ndërtoh*en për të tjerët) atyre u duhet të japin së paku gjysmën e pagës, kurse një pjesë të mirë të saj duhet ta japin për taksat, obligimet e kontributet e pafund, me të cilat i kanë ngarkuar...

         Në gjendje aspak më të mirë është edhe fshatari ynë, i cili, në gjendjen tepër të rëndë në të cilën ndodhet bujqësia, nuk ka leverdi të punojë as atë pak tokë, që akoma nuk ia kanë gllabëruar shteti dhe kulakët, sepse, siç thonë fshatarët, dara u del më shtrenjtë se barra. Është pikërisht kjo gjendje e padurueshme që po i detyron fshatar*ët tanë t'ia mësyjnë në mënyrë masive kurbetit e qytetit, ku i pret i njëjti fat.

        E mjerueshme është edhe gjendja e rinisë sonë shkollore e studenteske. Aq të vështi*ra janë kushtet e tyre të jetës dhe të mësimit sa që nuk mund të krahasohen jo vetëm me ato të shokëve të tyre në Jugosllavi, por as edhe me asnjë vend tjetër. Janë të shum*ta shkollat e fakultetet që zhvillojnë mësimin në kushte që janë jashtë çdo norme shë*ndetësore e pedagogjike. Shumë studentë dhe nxënës po kalbin trupin e tyre të njomë në*për bodrume të lagështa dhe shtalla të ti*lla ku nuk jetojnë dot as kafshët. Dhe për të qenë ironia edhe më e madhe, çmimi i kë*tyre çelive është aq i lartë sa studenti nuk mund ta paguajë as me të gjithë bursën apo kredinë që merr. Nuk janë të pakët stu*dentët e nxënësit që e hanë bukën thatë ose me ndonjë "zdenkë" (copë e vogël djathi) apo ata që hanë bukë të mykur, të sjellë nga sh*tëpia. Prandaj shëndeti i tyre është aq i dobët, prandaj edhe suksesi është aq i pakënaqshëm.

        Por hallet e vuajtjet e të rinjve tanë s' mbarojnë as pas përfundimit të shkollimit. Në krizën e rëndë, në të cilën është mbër*thyer Jugosllavia, ata nuk kanë asnjë sigu*ri për të ardhmen. Shumica e të papunëve ja*në me kualifikime, me shkolla të mesme e të larta, e madje edhe me fakultete të kryera.

         Të pakënaqur punëtorët, të pakënaqur fshatarët, i pakënaqur e i revoltuar i gjithë populli. Në një gjendje të tillë të paduru*eshme, ku populli është mbështetur për muri, e thika po e prek në asht, mjaftonte një sh*këndijë e vogël që të merrte flakë e tërë Kosova. Këtë shkëndijë kaherë të pritur, e ndezën më 11 mars studentët trima të Universitetit të Kosovës. Ata kanë kërkuar shumë herë më parë në rrugë e në forma të ndrysh*me që të përmirësohet gjendja e tyre e mje*ruar, por për ankesat e tyre nuk çau kokën askush. Të ngopur me gënjeshtra e premtime boshe, studentët tanë nuk duruan më, por u bashkuan si një grusht dhe dolën e demonst*ruan nëpër rrugët e Prishtinës.

        Edhe pse kërkesat dhe parullat e demonstratës së parë ishin kryesisht me karakter so*cial dhe ekonomik, ajo u cilësua si armiqë*sore dhe jo vetëm që nuk u përfillën fare kërkesat e studentëve, jo vetëm që nuk u mor asnjë masë për përmirësimin e gjendjes së tyre, por ndaj demonstruesve u përdor dhuna policore. Kjo dhe arrestimet që u bënë, e shtuan edhe më shumë pakënaqësinë dhe revo*ltën e studentëve, e cila shpërtheu me for*cë e vendosmëri edhe më të madhe në demons*tratën e 26 marsit. Studentëve në këtë demonstratë iu bashkua edhe një numër jo i vo*gël i punëtorëve, nxënësve dhe qytetarëve të tjerë. Përveç parullave të mëparshme, në për*gjithësi ekonomike e sociale, kësaj here u ngritën edhe kërkesa dhe parulla politike. Demonstrata e 26 marsit ishte më popullore dhe mori edhe më shumë karakter politik.

         Krerët tradhtarë, duke u hequr se gjoja po bisedojnë dhe po merren vesh me studentët demonstrues, arritën t'i mashtrojnë ata dhe të fitojnë kohë për t'u përgatitur më mirë. Gjatë kësaj kohe u mobilizuan jo vetëm for*cat e policisë dhe të sigurimit, por edhe ato të ushtrisë, u mbyllën me policë nëpër fabrika e shkolla punëtorët e nxënësit (edhe pse më parë u ishte thënë të dilnin për të "pritur" stafetën), kurse një kordon i for*të policësh dhe agjentësh të armatosur deri në dhëmbë, i rrethoi demonstruesit në lagj*en e tyre dhe i ndau nga masat e tjera popullore që ishin gati t'u bashkohen.

         Me t'i arritur këto qëllime, tradhtarët ndërruan fytyrën dhe filluan menjëherë sulmin e egër mbi demonstruesit. Krerëve tradhtarë të Kosovës iu dukën pak gjithë ajo mizëri e zezë policësh dhe agje*ntësh të armatosur që u hodhën mbi demonstrues, iu dukën pak edhe repartet e ushtrisë që ishin vënë në gatishmëri dhe kërcënonin demonstruesit edhe me aeroplanë, por thirrën edhe njësi të policisë speciale të Beograd*it, për të shfryrë mllefin e tyre shovinist mbi rininë tonë, mbi vëllezërit dhe motrat tona. Dhe xhelatët "udbashë" të Rankoviçit e treguan veten dhe kënaqën jo vetëm vojvo*dët e tyre në Nish e Beograd, por edhe kre*rët kuislingë në Kosovë. Në mënyrë të posh*tër e tinëzare, këta kriminelë sulmuan studentët tanë të pambrojtur, kur këta ishin sh*përndarë dhe ishin kthyer në konvikte, u hodhën gazëra lotsjellëse, trullosëse e helmuese, dhe pastaj u hodhën mbi ta si egërsira dhe bënë masakër të vërtetë. Xhandarët e Beogradit thyenin dyer e dritare të konvikte*ve, rrihnin egërsisht secilin që gjenin përpara (madje edhe ata pak studentë që nuk kishin mundur t'u bashkoheshin shokëve të ty*re), fyenin e shanin në mënyrën më të posh*tër jo vetëm motrat dhe vëllezërit tanë studentë, por fyenin e shanin gjithë popullin shqiptar, shanin nënën shqiptare...Rrugaçët e Beogradit shkuan deri atje sa të thyejnë dollapët dhe të plaçkitin edhe ato pak para e plaçka që kishin lënë studentët në dhomat e tyre. Qindra studentëve të gjymtuar e të lënduar rëndë, jo vetëm që nuk iu dha ndih*ma e nevojshme mjekësore, por ata u dërguan ashtu siç ishin drejt e në qeli, ku u rrahën e u torturuan përsëri në mënyrë shtazarake.

Paria tradhtare e Kosovës jo vetëm nuk bëri asgjë për ta penguar këtë masakër mizore jo vetëm nuk ngriti zërin kundër veprimeve kriminale të çetnikëve të Rankoviçit, por e kërcënoi rininë dhe popullin tonë me masa edhe më të ashpra, po qe se guxojnë e ngri*tën përsëri. Krerët revizionistë në Serbi e Jugosllavi dhe këlyshët e tyre në Kosovë e mburrën hapur dhunën dhe terrorin që përdo*rën dhe menduan se masat represive që ata ndërmorën do të ishin, siç thoshin, "një le*ksion i mirë" për rininë dhe gjithë popull*in tonë.

       Se sa u gabuan në vlerësimet e tyre, sho*vinistët jugosllavë dhe tradhtarët shqipta*rë u bindën shumë shpejt. Dhuna dhe terrori i egër fashist jo vetëm nuk frikësoi rininë tonë të zjarrtë dhe popullin tonë trim, por përkundrazi, e shtuan edhe më shumë pezmin dhe urrejtjen e tyre ndaj armiqve dhe tradhtarëve. Benzina që iu hodh zjarrit që kish*te shpërthyer, sigurisht që nuk do ta shua*nte atë, por do ta shtonte edhe më tepër. Dhe kështu ndodhi. Kupa e pakënaqësisë dhe revoltës ishte mbushur edhe më parë, por tani, pas dhunës që u përdor ndaj rinisë, ajo nuk zinte më. Në këmbë u ngrit i gjithë po*pulli. Demonstrata e greva të shumta shpër*thyen anë e kënd Kosovës. Demonstruesit ho*dhën parullën: "PUNETORË, STUDENTË, FSHATA*RË, JEMI NJË E TË PANDARË!" dhe ashtu u bë. Dhjetëra mijëra punëtorë, fshatarë, studentë, nxënës, zejtarë e intelektualë u bashkuan si një trup i vetëm në një bllok të fuqishëm e të paparë. *Edhe në përvojën tonë u vërtetua ajo që mëson marksizëm-leninizmi se, kur ene*rgjitë e pashtershme të rinisë bashkohen me luftën revolucionare të klasës punëtore dhe masave të tjera popullore, nuk ka forcë në botë që mund ta mposhtë luftën e tyre.*

         Me gjithë masat e jashtëzakonshme që ndër*morën dhe me gjithë mungesën e organizimit e përgatitjeve të nevojshme të demonstruesve, forcat policore nuk mundën ta ndalin armat*ën e madhe të popullit që mbushi rrugët e pothuajse të gjitha qyteteve të Kosovës.

         Ditën e 1 prillit, nga të gjitha anët e Prishtinës, lumenj të mëdhenj demonstruesish, duke çarë përmes reve të gazit lotsjellës, plumbave dhe bajonetave, u derdhën në qend*rën e qytetit, u bashkuan dhe formuan aty një det të madh e të paparë. Pamja që mori qendra e Prishtinës sonë heroike ishte vërtet madhështore. Nuk mund të shihej aty as*gjë tjetër përveç kazmave, lopatave e çeka*nëve që ngriheshin kërcënueshëm para selisë së tradhtarëve të Kosovës, përveç grushteve të fuqishëm të më se 20 mijë demonstruesve të të gjitha moshave e profesioneve, që ish*in bashkuar në një grusht të vetëm e kolos*al. Nuk mund të dëgjohej aty asgjë tjetër përveç korit madhështor të popullit që kum*bonte në të gjithë qytetin, përveç brohori*tjeve të fuqishme:



"KUSHTE PËR STUDENTËT"



"KUSHTE PËR PUNETORËT"



"ÇMIMEVE, STOP"



 "DUAM PUNË"



"KTHENI KURBETÇINJTË"



"MJAFTË  SHTYPJE E SHERYTEZIM"



 "POSHTË ROBERIA * RROFTË  LIRIA"



 "LIRONANI SHOKËT"



"KËRKOJMË  LLOGARI"



 "TË BURGOSURIT  KOSOVARË  KTHENI NË KOSOVË"



"TREPÇA ËSHTË JONA"



"KOSO*VA ËSHTË JONA"



"KOSOVA - KOSOVARËVE"



"KOSOVA - REPUBLIKË"



 "DUAM VETEVENDOSJE"



 "TË GJITHË SHQIPTARËT JEMI NJË"



"JEMI SH*QIPTARË, S'JEMI JUGOSLLAVË"



 "*MARKSIZËM-LENINIZEM*" etj., etj.



         Grushti i fuqishëm i popullit dhe kërkes*at e tij të drejta u kallën tmerrin armiqve dhe tradhtarëve, të cilët pa asnjë paralaj*mërim, pa asnjë përpjekje për t'u marrë ve*sh me popullin që kërkonte të drejtat e ve*ta, por që kërkonte edhe llogari e përgji*gje për ato që kishin ndodhur më parë, iu përgjigjën popullit me një sulm tjetër ako*ma më brutal e më çnjerëzor se ato të mëparshmet. Kundër popullit duarthatë e të pambrojtur, në mesin e të cilit kishte edhe gra, pleq e fëmijë, udhëheqja e Jugosllavisë "socialiste", "humane", e "demokratike" urdhë*roi sulmin jo vetëm me kërbaç e gazëra lot*sjellëse, trullosëse e helmuese, por edhe me armë të zjarrit. Gjatë tërë natës së 1 - 2 prillit, banorët e Prishtinës dhe të një së*rë qytetesh të tjera, dëgjuan të shtëna të pandërprera armësh që zbrazeshin mbi trupat e njomë dhe të uritur të bijve e bijave të popullit. Rrugët e shumë qyteteve kosovare e skuqën me gjak, por populli ynë heroik nuk u frikësua. Ai i hapi dyert dhe i strehoi bijat e bijtë e tij luftëtarë, u dha bukë, kripë e zemër e ua lidhi plagët. Populli e kuptoi atë natë edhe më mirë se kush ishin armiqtë e tij të vërtetë dhe kush ishin bi*jtë e tij të vërtetë.

         Krerët revizionistë në Beograd dhe sido*mos hyzmeqarët e tyre në Kosovë e dinin mi*rë se ç' zihej atë natë në zemrën e popullit e dinin se pezmi dhe zemërimi i grumbulluar kaherë do të shpërthente të nesërmen me fo*rcë edhe më të madhe, prandaj futën në lojë edhe kartën e tyre të fundit: vunë në vep*rim ushtrinë, tanket dhe aviacionin, shpa*llën gjendjen e jashtëzakonshme dhe vendos*ën orën policore. Jo vetëm burgjet, por edhe stadiumet u mbushën me të burgosur, kurse konviktet e nxënësve dhe të studentëve u mbushën plot e përplot policë të ardhur nga Serbia dhe viset e tjera të Jugosllavisë. Më shumë se kaq nuk mund të bënte Jugosllavia e Titos, nuk ka bërë as Jugosllavia e kralëve, nuk ka bërë as Gjermania e Hitlerit, nuk po bën as Kili i Pinoçetit. Por as këto ma*sa fashiste nuk e trembën popullin e pamposhtur të Kosovës kreshnike dhe rininë e tij të kuqe. Ata që kishin menduar se me tanke e aeroplanë mund t'i frikësojnë bijtë e sh*qipes, u mashtruan keq. Ajo që ndodhi më 2 prill, duhet të jetë mësim i mirë për çdo armik dhe tradhtar. Në Prishtinë dhe në shumë qytete të Kosovës, atë ditë punëtorët nuk dolën në punë, nxënësit nuk shkuan në mësim por dolën masovikisht  në demonstrata të reja, u ngritën barrikada forcave të ushtrisë dhe të policisë armike dhe u përleshën me to me heroizëm të paparë. Në këmbë ishte i madh e i vogël. Përballë tankeve e mitralozave, po*pulli tundte grushtin e tij të fuqishëm. Po*thuajse të gjitha dyert e shtëpive ishin të hapura për bijtë e nënave. Dora e madhe e popullit u sillte vazhdimisht bukë e ujë luftëtarëve të tij. Infermierë dhe mjekë man*tel dhe zemërbardhë të spitalit të Prishtinës u sillnin pa ndërprerë ushqime, fashë e barëra demonstruesve, u mjekonin dhe u lidh*nin plagët trimave dhe trimëreshave... Ki*shin arsye ata oficerë e ushtarë të huaj që kapnin kokën dhe fërkonin sytë. Bijat e bi*jtë e Kosovës kreshnike, duarthatë po zemër zjarrtë, ua hapnin gjoksin plumbave të armikut, hidheshin edhe mbi tanke. Djemtë petri*ta të Kosovës dhe vajzat e saj shqiponja, e veshën përsëri xhamadanin e Mic Sokolit, Se*lam Labit dhe Vojo Kushit, i treguan edhe një herë botës se vërtet të gjithë shqipta*ret e shqiptarët janë Shotë Galica e Mic Sokola.

         Demonstratat që shpërthyen anë e kënd Ko*sovës u shuan në gjak. Qindra bij e bija të popullit u vranë, u plagosën dhe u lënduan rëndë, por lufta e drejtë e popullit për të drejta e liri nuk u shua. Në përkrahje të kërkesave të drejta të popullit, në shumë qytete të Kosovës shpërthyen greva e demon*strata të tjera, kurse vëllezërit tanë në kurbet organizuan dhe po vazhdojnë të orga*nizojnë demonstrata të fuqishme dhe mitin*gje të shumta proteste nëpër vendet e ndry*shme të botës. Populli ynë po e vazhdon lu*ftën e tij në forma të ndryshme, dhe do ta vazhdojë atë deri në realizimin e plotë të kërkesave dhe aspiratave të tij,deri në fi*toren e tij të plotë.



JO RINIA, POR TRADHTARËT JANË PLEHU I KOSOVËS



          Fytyrën e vërtetë të armiqve të tij, robë*ruesve revizionistë dhe shërbëtorëve të ty*re shqiptarë, populli ynë e ka njohur edhe përpara, por ngjarjet e fundit në Kosovë e kanë bërë që t'i njohë ata edhe më mirë. Edhe ata që kanë qenë të mashtruar dhe kanë pasur ndonjë iluzion ndaj krerëve të Kosov*ës, tani e kanë kuptuar qartë se kush janë ata, kujt i shërbejnë dhe për kënd punojnë e luftojnë ata. Me qëndrimin e tyre frika*cak, kapitullues dhe krejtësisht antipopullor e antishqiptar, krerët tradhtarë dëshmu*an edhe një herë se ata mbrojnë interesat e armiqve të popullit, tek të cilët janë të shitur, dhe jo aspak interesat e popullit, të cilin e kanë tradhtuar dhe e kanë shitur.

         Këta sahanlëpirës jo vetëm që nuk përkra*hin luftën e drejtë të popullit, jo vetëm që nuk përkrahën asnjë nga kërkesat e tij të ligjshme, por përkundrazi, morën hapur anën e armiqve më të urryer të popullit tonë, u bënë bashkautorë të forcave më të zeza ran*koviçiane në veprimet e tyre mizore.

         Hyzmeqarët besnikë të të huajve dhe armiq si Fadil Hoxha, Xhavit Nimani, Mahmut Baka*lli, Dushan Ristiqi, Ali Shukriu, Asllan Fazlija etj., jo vetëm që u dalluan në masat e egra që u ndërmorën kundër rinisë dhe po*pullit tonë, por po tregohen shumë të zell*shëm edhe në fushatën propagandistike që revizionistët jugosllavë kanë shpërthyer në të gjithë Jugosllavinë për t'i dënuar demo*nstratat e Kosovës dhe kërkesat e tyre.

         Të hutuar e të sekëlldisur, duke u djersitur e duke shkumbëzuar, këta altoparlantë të bindur të shovinistëve të Beogradit, në de*klaratat dhe fjalimet e tyre të pafund, nuk lanë gjë pa thënë kundër rinisë sonë, sido*mos asaj studenteske, që "me demonstratat e tyne armiqësore" paskan pasur për qëllim "me e damkosë popullin shqiptar", "me e prishë vllaznimin dhe bashkimin", "me thye izllogat e me vjedhë mallin"!!!

Këta prefektë anadollakë të tipit të Qaz*im Mulletit, me fjalimet e tyre gjysma shqip e gjysma serbokroatisht, akoma pa u tharë gjaku rinor që u derdh, akoma pa i varrosur dhjetëra djem e vajza që i vranë mizorisht, u munduan të na bindin se bijat e bijtë e popullit genkan "rrugagë", "nacionalistë" e "reaksionarë", se ata qenkan "agenta të të tjerëve", se rinia e pastër e Kosovës qenka "plehu i Kosovës" !!

         Jo, tradhtarë, i përgjigjemi ne, gjithë populli, Fadil Hoxhës dhe bandës së tij. Bi*jat dhe bijtë e Kosovës kreshnike nuk e kanë damkosur dhe nuk e damkosin as sot kombin e popullin shqiptar, ata nuk janë "huliganë" e agjentë të të huajve, por janë bijtë më të mirë e më besnikë të popullit, ata nuk janë plehu i Kosovës, por floriri i Kosovës, janë lulëkuqja më e bukur e Kosovës. Jo rinia, po tradhtarët e njollosin popullin shqiptar. Jo rinia, po tradhtarët janë agjentë të të hu*ajve. Jo rinia, por tradhtarët janë plehu i Kosovës..

         Më kot çirren dhe shkumbëzojnë tradhtarët duke thënë "rinia është e jona", "rinia do të jetë me ne" etj. Jo, rinia revolucionare e Kosovës kurrë nuk ka qenë e tradhtarëve dhe e armiqve të saj; kurrë nuk ka qenë me ta, nuk është sot dhe as që do të jetë ndo*njëherë. *Rinia e kuqe e Kosovës ka qenë, ësh*të dhe do të jetë e popullit dhe me popull*in. Ajo ka zgjedhur rrugën e saj të vetme, rrugën që i tregon marksizëm-leninizmi, rrugën që i kanë lënë amanet mijëra yje të pa*shuar, që derdhën gjakun për liri e socializëm të vërtetë, rrugën që ia lanë amanet e*dhe dëshmorët e demonstratave të fundit, që ranë me heroizëm për të mos vdekur kurrë.*

         Nuk ka forcë në botë që mund ta largojë rininë e Kosovës e të viseve të tjera shqiptare nga kjo rrugë e lavdishme.

         Propaganda revizioniste në Jugosllavi dhe Kosovë mundohet t'i paraqesë demonstratat e grevat e Kosovës si gjoja "vepër diversioniste të forcave armiqësore të brendshme e të jashtme", të cilat "me organizim mjeshtëror" dhe "me parulla demagogjike" ia paskan arritur "t'i mashtrojnë masat dhe t'i hedhin në luftë"!

         Në këtë mënyrë revizionistët jugosllavë e shërbëtorët e tyre shqiptarë duan t'i fshe*hin shkaqet e vërteta që e shtynë popullin të ngritet në greva e demonstrata. Ata e di*në mirë se këto shkaqe janë në pozitën e vështirë dhe të pabarabartë të Kosovës dhe popullit të saj, në shtypjen e shfrytëzimin e egër dhe të shumëfishtë që ushtrohet mbi masat e saj punonjëse, në mungesën e një sërë të drejtash dhe lirish kombëtare e demokra*tike, në pakënaqësinë e madhe që mbretëron kudo dhe që po shtohet çdo ditë, por i fshehin ato, sepse pikërisht ata dhe politika e tyre janë shkaktarë të një gjendjeje të kë*tillë dhe rrjedhimisht edhe të demonstrata*ve e të grevave që u bënë në Kosovë. Po të mos ishte kjo gjendje kaq e vështirë dhe populli të jetonte vërtet i lirë e i lumtur, siç duan të thonë ata, atëherë asnjë forcë e brendshme as e jashtme nuk do të mund ta nxirrte popullin në rrugë, sado që të përdornin "parulla demagogjike". *Përse nuk po bë*hen greva e demonstrata në Shqipërinë socialiste, ku populli jeton vërtet i lirë dhe i lumtur, por bëhen sidomos në vende të tilla borgjeze, fashiste ose revizioniste si Spa*nja, Italia, Jugosllavia, Turqia, Polonia etj.?*

         Në çdo fjalim e artikull rreth demonstra*tave thuhet se "masat u mashtruan nga paru*llat demagogjike që u hodhën", por nuk thu*het se pse ato parulla na qenkan "demagogji ke" dhe, deri sa qenkan të tilla, si u bë që populli të jetë aq "mendjelehtë" (siç e qu*ajtën tradhtarët) sa jo vetëm që përkrahu që në fillim parullat e kërkesat e demonst*ruesve, por po i përkrah ato edhe tani,bile akoma më me forcë? Është interesant të di*het gjithashtu, përse krerët revizionistë e kalemxhinjtë e tyre nuk i zënë fare në gojë edhe parullat e tilla të demonstruesve si "DUAM PUNË", "KTHENI KURBETÇINJTË", "ÇMI*MEVE, STOP", "LIRONANI SHOKËT", "TË BURGOSURIT KOSOVARË, KTHENI NË KOSOVË" etj.? Pse ata nuk po e shpjegojnë "karakterin demago*gjik dhe armiqësor" edhe të këtyre parulla*ve dhe pse nuk i zgjidhin këto probleme të mëdha, në mënyrë që "forcat armiqësore" të mos mund t'i "mashtronin" masat herëve të tjera?

Duke i paraqitur demonstratat dhe grevat e fundit në Kosovë si vepër të grupeve e forcave të ndryshme të organizuara, revizionistët u bëjnë atyre një nder të madh, e madje edhe të tepruar. Pararoja e organizuar në Kosovë, komunistët, revolucionarët dhe patriotët e vërtetë, pa dyshim që kanë luajtur  rol të rëndësishëm në këtë lëvizje revolucionare, por, duhet thënë hapur se detyrën e saj në organizimin dhe udhëheqjen e masave, ajo ka qenë dashur dhe ka mundur ta kryente edhe më mirë. Grevat dhe demonstratat në Kosovë, më shumë se të organizuara ishin spontane. Ato nuk janë dhe nuk mund të ishin vepër e askujt tjetër, por e vetë popullit të saj heroik. Ai është iniciatori, udhëhe*qësi dhe organizatori kryesor.

         Këtë të vërtetë të madhe e dinë mirë edhe revizionistët e tradhtarët, dhe pikërisht kjo i tmerron ata. Pikërisht këtë të vërtetë të rëndësishme duan ta fshehin ata, kur ngjarjet e fundit në Kosovë ua mveshin "fo*rcave reaksionare, dogmatike e staliniste".

*Është për t'u theksuar edhe qëllimi tjet*ër i poshtër i krerëve dhe kalemxhinjve re*vizionistë, të cilët, edhe pse e dinë mirë orientimin e shëndoshë marksist--leninist të rinisë dhe të demonstruesve, edhe pse e dinë sigurisht se gjatë gjithë demonstrata*ve brohoritej pa ndërprerë e nga të gjithë për marksizëm-leninizmin, për socializmin e vërtetë dhe internacionalizmin proletar, mu*ndohen t'i paraqesin demonstratat e Kosovës si vepër edhe të reaksionit antikomunist shqiptar. Duke qenë të bindur se mbeturinat e reaksionit zogist, ballist etj., nuk kanë pothuajse kurrfarë influence në popullin e sidomos në rininë e Kosovës dhe të viseve të tjera të banuara me shqiptarë, revizionistët mundohen ta bindin popullin tonë se pikërisht këta reaksionarë qëndronin në krye të demonstratave dhe jo bijtë e popullit, komunistët, revolucionarët dhe patriotët e vërtetë. Në këtë mënyrë ata orvaten t'i shkëpusin masat popullore nga pararoja e tyre komuniste dhe revolucionare që në të vërte*të, siç treguan ngjarjet e fundit, janë një dhe të pandarë. Propaganda e tillë e posht*ër është edhe një shërbim i mirë i revizio*nistëve për reaksionin antikomunist shqip*tar, i cili është shumë i interesuar për të krijuar bindjen se ai është akoma gjallë dhe se ka ende ndikim në popullin shqiptar.
*
         Duke folur për demonstruesit, tradhtari Fadil Hoxha tha se i njeh ata që nga lufta, se gjatë luftës ata paskan qenë bashkëpunë*torë të okupatorit fashist, kurse pas luftës qenkan "agenta" të agjencive të huaja të spiunazhit, "armiq jo vetëm të Jugosllavisë por edhe të Shgipërisë" etj.,etj. Lind pye*tja: a thua nuk e di Fadil Hoxha se shumica e demonstruesve janë të rinj që kanë lindur pas luftës, prandaj s'ka pasur si t'i njohë në luftë, se edhe ata demonstrues që kanë qenë në luftë, nuk kanë qenë bashkëpunëtorë të okupatorit, por kanë qenë partizanë, ndo*shta edhe në aradhën e Fadil Hoxhës? Paska harruar vallë Fadil Hoxha se kriminelët dhe emigrantët që kanë ikur nga Shqipëria, e për të cilët flet ai, janë strehuar pikërisht në Kosovë, se pikërisht nga Kosova e Jugoslla*via i kanë nisur ata Dushan Mugosha e Rankoviçi për të vrarë kuadro të Partisë, gra e fëmijë në Shqipërinë socialiste, në kohën kur në Kosovë UDB-ja famëkeqe bënte kërdinë mbi shqiptarët. Fadil Hoxha dhe shokët e tij këto edhe mund t'i "harrojnë", por populli nuk i harron kurrë. Prandaj populli nuk ma*shtrohet nga shpifjet dhe trillimet e tradhtarëve, sado që të hiqen ata si "luftëtarë" të rrallë dhe "burra të ngritun shyptarë".

         Nuk pi ujë as përpjekja për t'i paraqitur ngjarjet e Kosovës si vepër të superfuqive imperialiste dhe demonstruesit si përkrahës të njërës apo tjetrës superfuqi. Agjentë të superfuqive janë revizionistët jugosllavë, që gjithmonë u kanë shërbyer atyre dhe po u shërbejnë edhe tani me propagandën që po bëjnë rreth demonstratave, dhe jo populli i Kosovës e bijtë e tij, të cilët jo vetëm s`kanë pasur as iluzionin më të vogël ndaj ty re, por i kanë konsideruar gjithmonë dhe i konsiderojnë edhe sot si armiq të tyre, si armiqtë më të mëdhenj të popujve, të revolucionit dhe të socializmit.



KUSH PO E NXITË NACIONALIZMIN?



Ajo që bie në sy më së shumti në fushatën e gjerë propagandistike që ka shpërthyer në të gjithë Jugosllavinë kundër demonstratave të Kosovës, kundër demonstruesve e madje e*dhe kundër të gjithë popullit tonë, janë a*kuzat e shumta për "nacionalizëm", "irreden*tizëm", "separatizëm" e madje edhe për "shovinizëm shqiptaromadh". Pa hyrë në argumen*timin e asaj që thonë, revizionistë dhe tradhtarë të shumtë, që nga më të mëdhenjtë e deri te më të vegjlit, çirren me të madhe se gjoja demonstratat paskan pasur për qëllim të nxisin nacionalizmin dhe shovinizmin sh*qiptar, të mbjellin mosbesim, përçarje dhe urrejtje ndërnacionale në Kosovë dhe Jugos*llavi, të prishin vëllazërimin e bashkimin e tyre dhe gati sa s'thonë se demonstruesit paskan dashur ta pushtojnë gjithë Jugoslla*vinë!!.

         Po vallë, ç' nacionalizëm e ç' shovinizëm kishte në grevat dhe demonstratat që bëri populli ynë në Kosovë? Ç' nacionalizëm e ç' shovinizëm ka në parullat kundër papunësisë, kurbetit e ngritjes së çmimeve? Ç' kishte nacionaliste e shoviniste në kërkesën e drej*të për kthimin në Kosovë të të burgosurve kosovarë, ose në kërkesën gjithashtu të drejtë që Kosova dhe viset e tjera shqiptare të çlirohen nga zgjedha koloniale,që Krahi*nës së Kosovës t'i jepet statusi i Republi*kës në kuadër të Federatës Jugosllave? Ç'e keqe u erdhi popujve jugosllavë në Kosovë e Jugosllavi nga demonstratat që u bënë dhe ç'të keqe do t'u sillte atyre realizimi i kërkesave të drejta të demonstruesve? Asnjë, absolutisht asnjë të keqe. Lufta e studentëve, e punëtorëve dhe e gjithë popullit të Kosovës për të drejta e liri, jo vetëm që nuk drejtohet aspak kundër popujve ,jugosllavë, jo vetëm që nuk u sjell atyre asgjë të keqe, po përkundrazi, ajo e ndihmon në mëny*rë të drejtpërdrejtë luftën që bëjnë edhe punëtorët dhe masat e tjera punonjëse jugo*sllave për të drejta e socializëm. Aq më shumë kjo vlen për pakicat serbe, malazeze, turke etj. në Kosovë, të cilat lirinë e ty*re nuk mund ta shohin në shtypjen dhe robë*rimin e popullit shqiptar, por përkundrazi, në lirinë e tij të plotë.

         Populli shqiptar, në historinë e tij të gjatë  ka vuajtur shumë nga pushtuesit e hu*aj, gjithmonë ka luftuar kundër shovinistë*ve e zullumçarëve të huaj, por ai vetë kurrë nuk ka qenë pushtues, kurrë nuk ka qenë shovinist e zullumçar ndaj të tjerëve. Ai kur*doherë ka ditur të bëjë dallimin mes popuj*ve të tjerë, me të cilët ka jetuar në miqë*si e fqinjësi të mirë, dhe krerëve të tyre shovinistë, kundër të cilëve ka luftuar pa mëshirë. Jo vetëm në Luftën Nacionalçlirim*tare, por edhe në luftën patriotike të Azem Bejtës e Isa Boletinit, populli ka dënuar çdo lloj dhune e zullumi ndaj pjesëtarëve të pafajshëm të kombësive joshqiptare.

*Shovinistë e zullumçarë nuk kanë qenë ku*rrë as të parët tanë, aq më pak mund të je*në bijtë e tyre që po rriten e edukohen me librat e Marksit dhe të Leninit në gji*. Kjo u vërtetua edhe në ngjarjet e fundit në Kosovë. Gjatë demonstratave jo vetëm që nuk u hodh asnjë parullë kundër popujve të tjerë, po përkundrazi, më se një herë u the*ksua qartë dallimi mes popujve jugosllavë e krerëve të tyre shovinistë dhe revizionistë.

         Gjatë demonstratave jo vetëm që nuk u dëm* tua popullsia joshqiptare, por pati edhe se*rbë, malazez, turq, romë etj. që iu bashkuan grevave dhe demonstratave, ose u solidari*zuan me to, strehuan demonstruesit, u dhanë bukë dhe ua lidhën plagët.

         Populli shqiptar i Kosovës është patriot, por jo, kurrë, shovinist. Shovinistë janë ata që e kanë robëruar atë, e kanë copëtuar dhe e mbajnë me dhunë nën zgjedhë, e jo po*pulli ynë që lufton për të drejtat dhe liri në e tij, pa u rënë më qafë të tjerëve. Sho*vinistë janë ata që sjellin polici, ushtri e tanke të huaja në Kosovë, ata që vrasin, gjy*mtojnë, rrahin e poshtërojnë popullin, e jo ata që ngrenë zërin dhe grushtet kundër një mizorie të tillë. Përçarjen dhe urrejt*jen e rrezikshme ndërnacionale nuk e nxit populli i Kosovës dhe rinia e tij, por udhë*heqja revizioniste në Jugosllavi e në Koso*vë, e cila, duke shtrembëruar të vërtetën rreth Kosovës dhe luftës së saj të drejtë, orvatet të nxitë një frymë antishqiptare kudo në Jugosllavi. Jo ne, por revizionistët jugosllavë kanë nxitur dhe po nxisin konflikte ndërnacionale në mënyrë që t'i bëjnë masat punonjëse të harrojnë problemet e tyre të mëdha ekonomike e sociale, për të lënë në plan të dytë luftën e tyre klasore kundër shtypjes dhe shfrytëzimit kapitalist.

         Por, popujt e Jugosllavisë dhe klasa e ty re punëtore nuk do të lejojnë të bien në kurthin ku duan t'i hedhin revizionistët. Ar*mik i tyre nuk është dhe nuk do të jetë ku*rrë populli shqiptar që lufton për lirinë e tij, por borgjezia revizioniste që i shtyp e i shfrytëzon edhe ata egërsisht. *Lirinë e socializmin e vërtetë, ata do t'i arrijnë vetëm nën parullën leniniste: "PROLETARË TË TË GJITHA VENDEVE DHE POPUJ TË SHTYPUR, BA*SHKOHUNI .
*


RROFTË REPUBLIKA SOCIALISTE E KOSOVËS



         Populli shqiptar në Jugosllavi edhe më parë, në forma e rrugë të ndryshme, ka kërku*ar zgjidhje të drejtë të çështjes së tij kombëtare, ka kërkuar që atij t'i njihet e d*rejta për të vendosur vetë për fatin e tij.

         Për këtë të drejtë ka luftuar me shekuj shqiptari. Populli shqiptar i Kosovës dhe i viseve të tjera të banuara me shqiptarë u ngrit në Luftën antifashiste Nacionalçlirimtare, i bindur se pas fitores së saj, edhe ai do të fitonte të drejtën për të qenë i lirë dhe i pavarur. Udhëheqja e atëhershme e PKJ-së dhe vetë Titoja, më se një herë ki*shin shpallur se pas luftës do ju njihnin dhe garantonin lirinë të gjithë popujve brenda ku*fijve të Jugosllavisë së vjetër, edhe popu*llit shqiptar, të drejtën për vetëvendosje dhe shkëputje. Por, pas luftës, ata jo vet*ëm nuk e garantuan këtë të drejtë por e sh*kelën atë me gjak. Ata që guxuan ta kërkoj*në këtë të drejtë të ligjshme dhe të premtuar, u shpallën armiq, u vranë, u ndoqën dhe u burgosën. Tjetërkush vendosi për fatin e popullit tonë të robëruar. Dihet botërisht se në Mbledhjen e AVNOJ-it,ku u vendos edhe për fatin e popullit shqiptar dhe të tokave të tij, që fuqitë e mëdha imperialiste pa*drejtësisht i kishin ndarë nga shteti shqip tar dhe i kishin lënë nën zgjedhën e Serbi*së dhe Malit të Zi, nuk kishte asnjë deleg*at shqiptar.

         Megjithëkëtë, revizionistët dhe tradhtar*ët thonë se populli ynë paska shprehur vetë vullnetin e tij që të jetë kështu siç është. Ç' vullnet i çuditshëm! Shqiptarët që rrojnë në tokat e tyre (dhe përbëjnë aty shumicën absolute të popullsisë) paskan dashur dhe paskan shprehur vullnetin (për hatër të Ti*tos e Rankoviçit!) jo vetëm të mbeten në kuadrin e Jugosllavisë, por edhe të copëtohen një pjesë në Kosovën autonome, një pjesë në Maqedoni, një në Serbinë e ngushtë dhe një pjesë tjetër në Republikën e Malit të Zi'. (Mjerisht ishin larg Kosovës Kroacia e Sllovenia, se sigurisht edhe atyre "do t'u takonte" ndonjë copë toke shqiptare!)

         Por vallë a mund t'u besojë kush përrallave të tilla, a mund të mashtrojnë kënd ato? Jo, ato jo vetëm nuk shiten tek asnjë shqiptar, por nuk shiten as te popujt jugosllavë dhe as te popujt e botës.

         Nëse populli i Kosovës paska vendosur ve*të që të jetë kështu si është dhe nëse ai e paska lidhur fatin e tij me Jugosllavinë me LKJ-në dhe me Titon, atëherë pse ai nuk gë*zon të drejtën për vetëvendosje, që Kushte*tuta e Jugosllavisë u siguron popujve të t*jerë? Pse të mos i lejohet që të vendosë vetë për fatin e tij, kur ai, siç thonë revi*zionistët, "dashka të jetë kështu siç është" Është e qartë se të gjitha që thonë revizi*onistët jugosllavë për "vëllazërim-bashkim*in", për "barazinë" e "bashkëjetesën", për "zgjidhjen e drejtë, bile ideale, të çësht*jes kombëtare" s' janë tjetër veçse demago*gji, veçse një rrenë e madhe.

         Thuhet se në Jugosllavi "çështja kombëta*re është zgjidhur në mënyrë marksiste", bile kryerevizionisti Tito, për "kontributin e madh" që paska dhënë në këtë fushë, është shpallur edhe doktor nderi, për ironi, pikërisht në Universitetin e Kosovës! Por, vall  ç' ka marksiste në zgjidhjen që revizionist*ët i kanë bërë çështjes kombëtare në .Jugos*llavi, zgjidhje që ndryshon fare pak nga "zgjidhja" që i kishin bërë asaj kralët e Jugosllavisë së vjetër.

"Gjithë kombeve, theksonte *Lenini*, duhet t'u njihet e drejta që të shkëputen lirisht dhe të formojnë një shtet të pavarur. Mohimi i kësaj të drejte dhe mos marrja masave që ta garantojnë zbatimin e saj në praktikë, do të thotë përkrahje e politi*kës së pushtimeve dhe të aneksimeve". (V.l. Lenin, Vepra të zgjedhura. Vëll .ll ,f. 49l )

Kështu thoshte Lenini i madh, por krejt ndryshe veprojnë revizionistët titistë, të cilët jo vetëm që nuk i lejojnë popullit shqiptar në Jugosllavi të drejtën për shkëpu*tje, siç kishin premtuar gjatë luftës, por e shtypin me dhunë dhe tanke edhe kërkesën e tij të drejtë për të fituar republikën e tyre në kuadrin e Jugosllavisë.

         Kërkesa e ligjshme e popullit tonë të ro*bëruar për të dalë nga zgjedha e huaj dhe për të fituar statusin e republikës, u vle*rësua nga udhëheqja revizioniste e Beograd*it e nga sahanlëpirësit shqiptarë si "armi*qësore" "nacionaliste" e "irredentiste", si "reaksionare" e "kundërrevolucionare". Por, vallë ku qëndron karakteri "armiqësor", "reaksionar" e "kundërrevolucionar" i kësaj kërkese të popullit? Shqiptarët në Jugosllavi jetojnë në tokat e tyre që janë një territ*or i përbashkët (pavarësisht se të tjerët e kanë ndarë atë siç kanë dashur) dhe përbëj*në shumicën dërmuese të popullsisë, ata ka*në një gjuhë, një të kaluar historike, një formim shpirtëror; ata janë një popull dhe një komb. Për nga numri i popullsisë dhe ma*dhësia e territorit ku ata jetojnë (dhe ka*në jetuar brez pas brezi), shqiptarët në Jugosllavi bëjnë jo më pak por sa rreth 3 re*publika si ajo e Malit të Zi; pse atëherë, ata nuk paskan të drejtë të kenë Republikën e tyre të federuar ?

Propaganda revizioniste e akuzon parullën "Kosova - Republikë!" se gjoja ajo nxit na*cionalizmin, separatizmin e shovinizmin, thua se në Jugosllavi nuk paska republika të tjera! Sipas kësaj del se të gjithë ata popuj që kërkojnë vetëvendosje, e të mos f*lasim për shkëputje, qenkan "nacionalistë" e "shovinistë", del se "nxitës" i nacionalizmit dhe shovinizmit paska qenë edhe Lenini i madh, i cili shkruante:

"Të akuzosh përkrahësit e lirisë së vetë*vendosjes, domethënë të lirisë së shkëpu*tjes, se inkurajojnë separatizmin, është po aq absurde dhe po aq hipokrite, si të akuzosh përkrahësit e lirisë së shkurorë*zimit se inkurajojnë shkatërrimin e lidh*jeve familjare. Ashtu si ngrihen në shoqërinë borgjeze kundër lirisë së shkurorëzimit mbrojtësit e privilegjeve dhe të shi*tjes së gruas, në të cilat mbështetet ma*rtesa borgjeze, po kështu edhe mohimi që i bëhet në një shtet kapitalist lirisë së vetëvendosjes, domethënë, lirisë së shkë*putjes së kombeve, s'është veçse mbrojtje e privilegjeve të kombit sundues dhe e metodave policore të qeverisjes në dëm të metodave demokratike". (Po aty, faqe 108)

         Krerë të ndryshëm e "teoricienë" jugosllavë dhe sidomos "politikanë" e "koka të më*dha të shkencës" në Kosovë, mundohen ta bi*ndin me çdo mënyrë popullin tonë se ai ësh*të krejt i lirë, i barabartë, i pavarur dhe bile edhe i privilegjuar, se autonomia që ka Kosova, nuk ka kurrfarë dallimi nga republika etj., etj. Interesant popull ky yni! Je*ton në "liri" e "barazi" të plotë dhe nuk i sheh ato! (Kështu nuk shihte ai as "lirinë" dhe "qytetërimin" që i kishte siguruar atij dikur fashizmi!) Jo, revizionistë, tradhtarë e kalemxhinj të tyre, kudo që të jeni! Populli ynë nuk është injorant, siç kujtoni ju, sa të gënje het aq lehtë sa që të zezës t'i thotë e ba*rdhë, që robërisë, shtypjes e shfrytëzimit t'i thotë liri e barazi. Jo'. Populli ynë po e sheh gjendjen e tij të vërtetë, po e sheh shtypjen, shfrytëzimin dhe diskriminimin e egër që ushtrohet ndaj tij, po e sheh edhe mohimin e të drejtave më elementare kombëtare e demokratike, prandaj edhe po e ngrit grushtin. Revizionistët mund të thonë ç' të duan për lirinë, por, siç thoshte Lenini, nuk mund të ketë për një kombësi liri më të madhe sesa liria e shkëputjes, liria për të formuar një shtet kombëtar të pavarur. Edhe sikur gjithçka tjetër të ishte në rregull, mungesa e kësaj të drejte dhe lirie do të thotë edhe mungesë ose kufizim i të gjitha të drejtave dhe lirive të tjera.

         Po të jetë se statusi i autonomisë qenka e njëjta gjë me statusin e Republikës, siç po thuhet shpesh, atëherë përse nuk realizohet kërkesa e popullit të Kosovës për Repu*blikë, edhe pse për të po derdhet gjak? Se çfarë është, në të vërtetë, "autonomia" që ka Kosova, se sa është ajo në fakt subjekt i pavarur i Federatës dhe sa është në duart e kosovarëve, dëshmuan më së miri ngjarjet e fundit në Kosovë. Karakteri revolucionar o*se reaksionar i një kërkese kombëtare, siç mëson marksizëm-leninizmi, qëndron në fakt*in nëse realizimi i saj do ta ndihmonte ose do ta pengonte zhvillimin e përgjithshëm të atij populli, nëse do ta ndihmonte ose do ta pengonte çështjen e revolucionit dhe të so*cializmit. Cili është ai që mund të thotë (dhe të mos gënjejë) se çlirimi nga zgjedha koloniale nuk do ta ndihmonte zhvillimin e përgjithshëm dhe çështjen e socializmit, jo vetëm në Kosovë dhe në viset e tjera shqip*tare, por edhe në të gjithë Jugosllavinë.

         Duke u përgjigjur pyetjeve të gazetarëve, Stane Dolanci tha në mes të tjerash, se Republika e Kosovës do të ishte shkatërrim i Jugosllavisë, dhe këtij avazi po i bihet e*dhe në shumë artikuj e fjalime të tjera, duke paraqitur shkatërrimin e Federatës Jugo*sllave edhe si qëllimin kryesor të demonstratave të Kosovës?

Pikëpamjet e këtilla rreth çështjes kombëtare Lenini në kohën e tij i hidhte poshtë me vendosmëri, kurse autor*ët e tyre i quante "maskarenj" dhe "socialshovinistë". Në veprën e tij "Mbi të drejtën e kombeve për vetëvendosje", Lenini u përgjigjej kështu pikëpamjeve të këtilla:

Z. Kokoshkin kërkon të na bindë se njoh*ja e se drejtës së shkëputjes shton rrezikun e "shkatërrimit të shtetit". "Kjo ësh*të pikëpamja e xhandarit Minrecov, me devizën e tij: 'Kape e mos e lësho'. Nga pikëpamja e demokracisë në përgjithësi ndo*dh pikërisht e kundërta: njohja e së dre*jtës për shkëputje e pakëson rrezikun e shkatërrimit të shtetit ". (Po aty, faqe 107)

         Shteti Jugosllav dhe çdo shtet tjetër shumëkombësh ka rrezik të shkatërrohet jo duke u dhënë popujve të shtypur lirinë, por duke ua mohuar atë, duke ua mohuar të drejtën që ata të vendosin vetë për fatin e tyre, duke u përpjekur për t'i mbajtur ata me dhunë në zgjedhën koloniale. Edhe sikur robëria e Kosovës të ishte shtylla që e mban Jugosllavi në dhe po të jetë se vënia në vend e padrejtësive që i janë bërë dhe po i bëhen popu*llit tonë do të thoshte shkatërrim i shtet it jugosllav, atëherë del se ky farë shteti do të shkatërrohet patjetër dhe do të duhej shkatërruar, pasi është ndërtuar keq, pasi është ngritur në dëm të lirisë së popujve të tjerë.

         Duke i mbrojtur "zgjidhjet" që i kanë bë*rë çështjes kombëtare të Kosovës fuqitë e mëdha imperialiste dhe qarqet monarkiste të Serbisë e Malit të Zi, revizionistët jugos*llavë shkelin me të dy këmbët mësimet e ma*rksizëm-leninizmit mbi çështjen kombëtare. "Politika e Marksit dhe e Engelsit në çë*shtjen irlandeze, thekson Lenini, ka dhë*në shembullin më të madh që ka edhe sot një rëndësi praktike të pashoqe për mëny*rën se si duhet të sillet proletariati i kombeve shtypëse kundrejt lëvizjeve kombëtare - ka dhënë një paralajmërim kundër "zellit servil" me të cilin mikroborgjez*ët e të gjitha vendeve, të të gjitha ngjyrave dhe të gjitha gjuhëve shpejtojnë ta cilësojnë si utopik çdo ndryshim të kufi*jve të shteteve që janë krijuar me anë të forcës dhe me anë të privilegjeve të çif*ligarëve dhe të borgjezisë së një kombi". (Po aty, faqe 128)

         Me qëllim të armiqësimit të popujve jugo*sllavë me popullin tonë, klika shoviniste e Beogradit mundohet t'i paraqesë demonstrat*at e Kosovës dhe sidomos kërkesën për repu*blikë si "sulm të drejtuar kundër popullit serb, malazez, maqedonas dhe popujve të tjerë të Jugosllavisë". Po për këtë qëllim, re*vizionistët kanë organizuar nëpër qytete të ndryshme të Jugosllavisë edhe tubime e pro*testa nën parullën shoviniste: "zhivot damo Kosovo ne damo!" (Jetën e japim - Kosovën s'e japim!). Por, kralët e rinj të Beograd*it dhe ata që u shkojnë pas atyre duhet ta dinë mirë se Kosova nuk është çiflig i tyre dhe i askujt në botë. Kosova është e Kosovarëve dhe vetëm kosovarët kanë të drejtë të vendosin për fatin e saj.

         Kërkesa e drejtë e popullit tonë për ta hequr qafe zgjedhën koloniale, jo vetëm që nuk drejtohet kundër interesave të masave popullore në Serbi, Maqedoni e Mal të Zi,po përkundrazi, ajo është edhe në interes të tyre, prandaj edhe duhet ta përkrahin. Robërimi i popullit tonë, jo vetëm nuk u sjell asgjë të mirë popujve jugosllavë, po për*kundrazi, siç e ka shpjeguar Engelsi, është fatkeqësi e madhe për një popull robërimi, nga ana e borgjezisë së tij, i një populli tjetër.

         "Krejt pavarësisht nga çdo frazeologji 'intcrnacionaliste' dhe 'humanitare' për 'drejtësi kundrejt Irlandës' - shkruante Marksi, duke folur për dënimin që i sill*te revolucionit në Angli robërimi i Irla*ndës, - interesi i drejtpërdrejtë absolut i klasës punëtore angleze kërkon prishjen e lidhjes së saj të tanishme me Irlandën". "Klasa punëtore angleze nuk do të mund të bëjë as*gjë deri sa të mos ketë shpëtuar nga Irlanda... Reaksioni anglez në Angli, i ka rrënjët në robërimin e Irlandës". (Kursivi është i Marksit)

*Këtë të vërtetë pa dyshim që do ta kupto*jnë proletariati dhe popujt jugosllavë duke ndjekur traditat internacionaliste të Dimitrije Tucoviqit, Kosta Novakoviqit e Miladin Popoviqit, do të mbajnë qëndrim të drejtë ndaj luftës së drejtë të popullit tonë për liri, e nuk do të lejojnë që të mashtrohen dhe të bëhen rezervë e borgjezisë së tyre, të njohur për shovinizmin e saj të theksuar antishqiptar.*



         Parulla "RROFTË REBUBLIKA SOCIALISTE E KOSOVES" është e drejtë, prandaj edhe përkrahet nga çdo shqiptar i ndershëm. Kërkesën e tij të ligjshme për Republikë nuk mund t'ia shuajë popullit tonë asnjë lloj propagande e frazeologjie, sado e ashpër ose kërcënue*se që të jetë, ashtu siç nuk mund t'ia shu*ajnë as masat e egra të dhunës e terrorit, as plumbat dhe tanket e diktaturës revizio*niste. Për realizimin e kësaj të drejte të ligjshme, populli ynë trim e patriot do të luftojë pa marrë parasysh asnjë sakrificë, deri sa në Kushtetutë të shohë të shkruar: REPUBLIKA SOCIALISTE E KOSOVËS.



KRIMINELËT AKUZOJNË PËR VANDALIZËM


         Me qëllim të diskreditimit të rinisë dhe të gjithë popullit tonë, propaganda revizi*oniste në Jugosllavi dhe në Kosovë nuk po lë gjë pa shpifur e trilluar kundër demons*truesve. Sipas asaj që thonë qarqet revizi*oniste, demonstratat nuk i bëri populli, po "nja 200-300 rrugaçe ,studentë të dobët e punëtorë të këqij", të cilët nuk paskan pasur asnjë qëllim tjetër, pos "të shkaktojnë in*cidente e gjakderdhje, të shkatërrojnë pro*nën shoqërore, të thyejnë shitoret dhe të vjedhin mallin". Ata jo vetëm që i paskan "detyruar njerëzit me dhunë që të dilnin në demonstrata", por edhe paskan "vënë përpara fëmijë me qëllim që organet policore të mos mund të shtien mbi ta"!!! Ç`shpifje e ç' trillime të poshtra! Me qëllim që ta fshehin të vërtetën që po i tmerron, udhëheqja më e lartë revizioniste në Jugosllavi e Kosovë detyrohet, të shpifë në mënyrë kaq naive e të paskrupullt, të gënjejë kaq hapur e për qi*elli sa vërtet bëhet jo vetëm idiote, por edhe qesharake. Në këtë mënyrë revizionist*ët përpiqen të gënjejnë të tjerët, por gënjejnë veten. Gënjeshtrat e tyre janë aq naive e fëmijërore, sa nuk mund ta mashtrojnë as*kënd.

         Jo vetëm populli i Kosovës që e ka parë e njeh mirë të vërtetën, por edhe çdo i hu*aj që kurrë nuk ka dëgjuar për Kosovën dhe nuk ka asnjë ide për popullin dhe rininë e saj, nuk mund të besojë shpifje e trillime të tilla. Çdokush mund të bëjë pyetje: Si është e mundur që disa qindra "huliganë" të bëjnë, gjatë një muaji rresht, greva e demonstrata të njëpasnjëshme, bile në të gjithë Kosovën? Si ia arritën disa "rrugaqë" që të nxjerrin "me dhunë" masat në demonstrata, kurse revizionistët, me gjithë  dhunën e pre*sionet që vërtet ushtrojnë mbi masat, me gji*thë organet e shumta që kanë dhe me gjithë demagogjinë e tyre të njohur, nuk ia arrit*ën të nxjerrin popullin në mitngjet që or*ganizoheshin (me një numër të vogël filloristësh) për të "pritur" stafetën, pikërisht ato ditë kur bëheshin edhe demonstratat?

         Me*që shumica dërmuese e demonstruesve paskan qenë të mashtruar dhe meqë rinia dhe gjithë populli i Kosovës qenka me krerët "politi*çarë" të Kosovës, atëherë, përse nuk dolën këta "burra" që t'i bindin masat se janë mashtruar dhe të "demaskonin" karakterin "ar*miqësor" dhe "kundërrevolucionar" të demon*stratave dhe parullave të tyre, por dhanë urdhër që të grihen me automatikë edhe nje*rëzit që paskan qenë "të mashtruar"? Si nuk u mjaftoi krerëve kosovarë gjithë ajo poli*ci, gjithë ai sigurim e gjithë ai sistem i "vetëmbrojtjes shoqërore", për të qetësuar "një grusht demonstruesish" (aq më tepër kur populli, siç thonë ata, jo vetëm që nuk i paska përkrahur, por edhe i paska "pështy*rë" dhe iu paska "kundërvënë edhe fizik*isht" !? Si nuk u mjaftoi as gjithë ajo polici që sollën nga Serbia, por u detyruan të fusin në veprim edhe ushtrinë me tanke e a*vionë, të shpallin gjendjen e jashtëzakon*shme dhe të vendosin orën policore?! Si ndo*dhi që demonstruesit të shtien në njësitë e policisë dhe policia të mos shtjerë në demonstrues, e megjithatë nga demonstruesit të mbesin shumë të vrarë e të plagosur me ar*më të policisë?...

         Është e qartë se demonstratat ishin popu*llore, se me demonstruesit ishte i gjithë populli, se populli kishte dalë të kërkonte në mënyrë paqësore të drejtat e tij, ndryshe nuk do të ndaheshin aq lehtë armiqtë që gu*xuan ta sulmojnë me armë popullin e paarma*tosur. Gjithkush e sheh se me zhurmën e ma dhe që bëhet rreth gjoja brutalitetit dhe vandalizmit të demonstruesve, bëhen përpje*kje për të fshehur brutalitetin dhe vandalizmin më shumë se fashist të diktaturës revizioniste, për t'ua hedhur demonstruesve fa*jin e përgjegjësinë për dhunën e paparë që përdor, për gjakun që u derdh.

         Natyrisht, në demonstrata të tilla të më*dha popullore, ndodh të bëhet edhe ndonjë veprim i nxituar, i pamatur dhe i panevojshëm. Edhe në demonstratat e fundit, nuk përjashtohet të jetë bërë ndonjë veprim i ti*llë, por karakteristikë e përgjithshme e demonstratave të Kosovës ishte rregulli, durimi, pjekuria dhe gjakftohtësia shembullore. Populli kishte dalë në demonstratë dhe jo në kryengritje, ai kërkonte të drejta e li*ri, dhe jo gjakderdhje, prandaj ai edhe ngri ti parullën "PA DEMTIME!", "PA INCIDENTE!", dhe vërtet, pothuajse asnjë dëm, asnjë incident nuk u bë nga ana e demonstruesve para se të sulmoheshin nga policia. Nuk do të bëheshin kurrë dëmet që u bënë, nuk do të derdhej as gjaku që u derdh, sikur ndaj popu*llit demonstrues të mos përdorej që në fillim dhuna policore dhe, sidomos, sikur të mos ndërhynte policia e huaj, e cila me veprim*et e saj shoviniste të padëgjuara bëri që jo vetëm populli, por edhe policët kosovarë të përlesheshin me ta.

         Është e vërtetë se në demonstrata dhe si*domos në ato të fundit,kishin dalë edhe një numër i madh fëmijësh, por ky fakt nuk i pengoi aspak korbat gjakatarë që të derdhin mbi ta breshëri plumbash e bombash trullosë se dhe lotsjellëse. Këto veprime çnjerëzore e kriminale, të denja vetëm për fashistët gjakatarë, propaganda revizioniste, tani po mundohet t'i arsyetojë duke shpifur në mënyrë të poshtër sikur demonstruesit gjoja i paskan nxjerrë me dhunë fëmijët në demonst*rata, me qëllim që të fshihen pas tyre edhe kështu të mbrohen nga plumbat e policisë jugosllave! Edhe sikur kjo të ishte e vërtetë përsëri nuk mund të arsyetohet vrasja masi*ve e popullit, por, në të vërtetë, të gjitha ato që thuhen rreth mbrojtjes me fëmijë ja*në gënjeshtra, shpifje e trillime të udhëheqjes revizioniste në Jugosllavi e në Kosovë.

         Revizionistët dhe tradhtarët shpresuan se me këtë shpifje të ulët i ranë shejit, por, as kjo nuk u ndezi. Populli ynë e di mirë se demonstruesit, jo vetëm që nuk i nxorën fë*mijët me dhunë në demonstrata, por përkund*razi, ata ishin në hall se si t'i ndalnin fëmijët e tyre që u hidheshin në grykë mit*ralozëve dhe tankeve të armikut, që i gjua*nin ata me gurë dhe u ngritnin barrikada,e*dhe pse përreth tyre vërshëllenin plumbat. Bijtë e Kosovës trime jo vetëm nuk u mbroj*tën me trupa fëmijësh, po përkundrazi, u ha*pën gjoksin plumbave të armikut dhe ranë duke mbrojtur gratë, fëmijët, popullin me he*roizëm të paparë. Ata që e kanë parë këtë heroizëm dhe solidaritet të pashembullt të rinisë sonë të kuqe, nuk mund të mos kenë thënë: "Lumë Kosova ç'brez po rrit!"

         Vandalistë e brutal, mizor e kriminal, në të vërtetë, ishin veprimet e policisë fashiste dhe të UDB-së rankoviçiane, që usht*ruan mbi popullin tonë gjithë atë dhunë e terror të paparë. Përgjegjës për atë që ndodhi në Kosovë janë ata krerë revizionistë e tradhtarë, qofshin në Beograd apo në Kosovë qofshin shqiptarë ose joshqiptarë, që urdhëruan shuarjen me gjak të demonstratave, ata që sollën në Kosovë policinë e Serbisë e të Jugosllavisë për të gjakosur, rrahur e poshtëruar popullin tonë, ata armiq e tradhtarë që sollën në Kosovë ushtrinë, tanket dhe a*viacionin e luftës për të shtruar popullin tonë, për të tmerruar edhe foshnjat në djep për të shkretuar rrugët dhe arat tona ata që e bënë Salvador të dytë Kosovën tonë të bukur. Ata janë përgjegjës për të gjitha a*to që kanë ndodhur dhe po ndodhin në Kosovë ata janë përgjegjës për gjakun që u derdh, dhe pa dyshim për këtë, një ditë, do të ja*pin llogari para popullit.

         Revizionistët titistë bënë shumë zhurmë kundër socialimperialistëve sovjetikë kur ata dërguan ushtri dhe tanke gjoja për "ndihmë internacionaliste", në Çekosllovaki e Afganistan dhe po bëjnë edhe tani kundër p*laneve të tij për të ndërhyrë në Poloni, du*ke u çjerrë me të madhe për "të drejtën e secilit popull që t'i zgjidhë vetë problem*et e veta, pa asnjë ndërhyrje e përzierje të të tjerëve. Pse, tani, këta "njerëz të paqes" dhe "kundërshtarë të dhunës e agres*ionit" nuk e lanë popullin e Kosovës t'i zgjidhte vetë problemet e veta, por u shpejtuan të sjellin këtu tanket dhe ushtrinë e tyre?  Përgjigjja është e thjeshtë: sepse e*dhe këta, si carët e Kremlinit, janë agresorë e hegjemonistë, kurse ajo që flasin ësh*të thjeshtë një demagogji. Dhe për të qenë ironia edhe më e madhe, pikërisht këta gja*katarë e akuzojnë popullin dhe rininë koso*vare për brutalitet, dhunë e vandalizëm !!



*ZËRI I POPULLIT ZËRI I SË VËRTETËS*



         Në kohën kur propaganda revizioniste dhe një pjesë e shtypit reaksionar botëror kishin shpërthyer një fushatë të paparë shpif*jesh, trillimesh e dezinformimesh të paskrupullta rreth Kosovës dhe demonstratave të saj, "Zëri i Popullit", organ i Komitetit Qendror të Partisë së Punës, botoi artikullin: "Pse u përdor dhuna polico*re e tanket kundër shqiptarëve në Kosovë?", i cili me argumente të shumta dhe të pakun*dërshtueshme, hidhte dritë mbi të vërtetën rreth ngjarjeve të fundit në Kosovë, rreth shkaqeve të vërteta që detyruan popullin tonë të robëruar të ngrihet në greva e demon*strata, rreth qëllimeve e kërkesave të vër*teta të tyre. *Me anë të këtij artikulli, Shqipëria socialiste ngriti fuqishëm zërin në mbrojtje të popullit tonë të robëruar e të luftës së tij të drejtë, dënoi ashpër dhunën dhe terrorin barbar që u ushtrua mbi ne dhe riafirmoi edhe një herë qëndrimin e saj të drejtë marksist-leninist si ndaj popull*it shqiptar në Kosovë, Maqedoni, Serbi e Mal të Zi, ashtu edhe ndaj popujve të Jugoslla*visë.*

         Jehona që pati ky artikull në popullin tonë ishte e jashtëzakonshme dhe e paparë ndonjëherë. Pothuaj se s'ka mbetur shqiptar që të mos e ketë lexuar ose dëgjuar fjalën e ngrohtë të Nënës Shqipëri dhe të mos ketë thirrur nga zemra: "Të falemnderit, Nënë!"

*Populli ynë u bind edhe një herë se "Zëri i popullit" është vërtet zë i popullit, se ai është edhe zëri i tij, se zëri i Shqipë*risë Socialiste është zëri i së vërtetës.*

         Revizionistët jugosllavë gjithmonë janë munduar që për luftën e drejtë që bën popu*lli shqiptar në Jugosllavi për të drejta e liri, ta fajsojnë, padrejtësisht, Shqipëri*në socialiste dhe Partinë e saj të Punës. Në se këtë ata nuk e thoshin drejtpërsëdrejti, publikisht, e kanë thënë vazhdimisht në më*nyrë të tërthortë dhe, sidomos, e thoshin hapur nëpër mbledhjet e shumta që organizo*nin në popull. Tani, pas grushtit dërmues, që u dha atyre artikulli i "Zërit të popullit", revizionistët  dhe tradhtarët dolën edhe hapur dhe publikisht. Gjithë makina propagandistike e Jugosllavisë u angazhua në fushatën kundër "Zërit të popullit" e nëpërmjet tij, kundër Shqipërisë dhe Partisë së Punës. Artikuj e komente të shumta janë botuar dhe emituar në mjetet revizioniste të informim*it, si "përgjigje" ndaj artikullit të "Zër*it të popullit", kurse në mbledhjet e shum*ta të të gjitha niveleve, revizionistë dhe tradhtarë të ndryshëm po vazhdojnë të dërdëllisin e të lehin kundër tij.

         Në mënyrë që t'u kishte sukses propaganda telallët revizionistë e kanë shoqëruar atë edhe me shpifje e trillime të nxjerra nga arsenali i propagandës antishqiptare të ko*hës së Rankoviçit.

         Si duket, revizionistët dhe tradhtarët po mendojnë se janë ende në vitet pesëdhjetë, kur njerëzit, duke mos e njohur sa duhet as Shqipërinë socialiste dhe as klikën revizi*oniste të Beogradit, edhe mund të mashtroheshin dhe t'u besonin shpifjeve e trillimeve të poshtra të Titos e Rankoviçit dhe të kë*lyshëve të tyre. Esat Toptanët dhe Mustafë Merlikët e Kosovës, të mbyllur nëpër mbledhje, bare e sallone bixhozi, duke pirë, siç thonë edhe vetë, "ujë të Savës" janë larguar aq shumë nga populli sa nuk e njohin atë fare dhe prandaj e mendojnë popullin aq naiv, aq injorant, sa të luajnë me të ashtu si duan ata! Por, edhe këtu ata mashtrohen keq.

*Populli ynë e njeh sot fare mirë Shqipërinë kuqe të Enver Hoxhës, e njeh jetën e lum*tur socialiste që lulëzon atje, e njeh politikën e saj të kristaltë marksiste-leninis*te e i njeh edhe ata që dërdëllisin kundër saj. Prandaj nuk mashtrohet nga të lehurat e tyre. Gjithë ai që e ka lexuar apo dëgju*ar artikullin e "Zërit të popullit" ose që e njeh sadopak Shqipërinë socialiste dhe politikën e saj, nuk mund të mos shohë se ato që llomotisin armiqtë dhe tradhtarët kundër Shqipërisë, nuk janë tjetër veçse trillime shpifje të poshtra dhe naive.*

         Vetëm renegatë si Fadil Hoxha, Xhavit Ni*mani, Mahmut Bakalli, Ali Shukriu etj, mund ta quajnë ndihmën dhe përkrahjen e sinqertë të Shqipërisë socialiste për popullin tonë në Kosovë dhe në viset e tjera shqiptare si "sulm", "ndërhyrje", "shovinizëm" e "pater*nalizëm", kurse ndërhyrjen me ushtri tanke e bajoneta të Serbisë, ta quajnë "ndihmë" e "përkrahje internacionaliste e vëllazërore" Vetëm plehëra si ata mund ta quajnë ideolo*gjinë marksiste-leniniste të Shqipërisë si "reaksionare", "aventuriste" e "luftënxitë*se" dhe të llomotisin se ajo u shërbeka blloqeve e superfuqive imperialiste!!! Blofe të tilla kundër Shqipërisë nuk bëjnë as qarqet më reaksionare të botës.

         Klouni Xhavit Nimani në një fjalim të tij duke përsëritur si papagall ato që i kishin thënë padronët e tij në Beograd, e akuzoi "udhëheqsijen e Shypnisë" se gjoja ajo po i fut në një thes të gjithë shqiptarët e po i quan "vëllezër shqiptarë" edhe forcat më reaksionare të popullit shqiptar! Kështu flet ky sharlatan, por me siguri që kështu nuk mendon as ai. Nuk mund të mos e dijë Xhavit Nimani dhe shokët e tij se, *kur flitet për "vëllezërit shqiptarë", bëhet fjalë për po*pullin, për njerëzit e ndershëm, dhe jo aspak për tradhtarët e shitur, qofshin këta ballistë e zogistë apo revizionistë* si ai. Tradhtari mund të jetë gjithçka, por vëlla nuk mund të jetë kurrë.

         Veçanërisht e poshtër dhe cinike është orvatja që, duke falsifikuar dhe shtrembëruar haptazi dhe në mënyrën më të palejueshme artikullin e "Zërit të popullit", të bindet o*pinioni (sidomos ai jugosllav) se Shqipëria për ngjarjet në Kosovë gjoja "fajëson popullin serb" dhe se gjoja ajo "nxit urrejtje e konflikte në mes tij dhe popullit shqiptar" Në këtë mënyrë, *propaganda revizioniste për piqet ta diskreditojë në sytë e popujve ju*gosllavë politikën e drejtë marksiste-leni*niste dhe konsekuente internacionaliste të Partisë së Punës ndaj popujve të Jugosllavi së dhe të gjithë botës. Qëndrimin e saj të papajtueshëm me udhëheqjen revizioniste të Jugosllavisë, Partia e Punës e Shqipërisë e ka theksuar qartë, hapur dhe vazhdimisht, po as në artikullin e "Zërit të popullit" të 8 prillit dhe askund  tjetër nuk mund të gjendet asnjë fjalë kundër p o p u j v e të Jugos*llavisë, asnjë identifikim dhe përzierje e popujve të Jugosllavisë dhe krerëve të tyre revizionistë e shovinistë.*

         Vetëm njerëz të pafytyrë si Dragosavci e Fadil Hoxha, si Vidiçi e Mahmut Bakalli, si Dushan Ristiçi e Xhavit Nimani mund ta aku*zojnë udhëheqjen e lavdishme të Partisë së Punës për mungesë të internacionalizmit, e*dhe pse e dinë mirë se *ishte pikërisht kjo udhëheqje, ishte pikërisht shoku Enver Hoxha që kishte urdhëruar divizionet partizane shqiptare të vinin e të luftonin jo vetëm për çlirimin e Kosovës dhe të viseve të tjera shqiptare, por edhe të popujve të Serbisë, Bosnjës e Malit të Zi. Qëndrimin e saj internacionalist ndaj popujve jugosllavë Partia e Punës e ka dëshmuar me gjakun e derdhur të qindra partizanëve të pavdekshëm, që ranë për çlirimin e popujve jugosllavë, po e dë*shmon edhe sot kur atyre, si pasojë e poli*tikës tradhtare e antipopullore të udhëheq*jes jugosllave, po u kanoset rreziku i ndër hyrjes së superfuqive imperialiste.*

         Në propagandën e tyre të poshtër kundër Shqipërisë, revizionistët jugosllavë dhe tradhtarët shqiptarë kanë shkuar aq larg sa ta përdorin si "argument" edhe çështjen e fesë me qëllim që t'i nxisin kundër Shqipërisë besimtarët e ndershëm nga radhët e popullit tonë. Kështu vepronin armiqtë e popullit e*dhe gjatë Luftës Nacionalçlirimtare, që, me anë të fesë, u munduan ta ndajnë e ta përçajnë popullin tonë. Nga kjo lodër e poshtër, populli ynë nuk u mashtrua as në të kaluarën dhe aq më pak mund të mashtrohet  sot kur ndërgjegjja e tij klasore e patriotike ësh*të ngritur dhe po ngritet vazhdimisht. Besimtarët e ndershëm e dinë se ata që po flas*in e "merakosen" për fenë në Shqipëri, jo vetëm që vetë nuk njohin fe, por ata nuk dinë e nuk njohin as komb e atdhe. Shqiptarët kurrë nuk e kanë vënë çështjen e fesë mbi çë*shtjen e vatanit, nuk kanë lejuar që feja të bëhet pengesë për lirinë dhe përparimin e atdheut. Mbi gjithçka, për popullin tonë ka qenë dhe është çështja e atdheut, prandaj ai edhe thotë se "FEJA E SHQIPTARIT ËSHTË SHQI PTARIA".

         Tanimë është bërë e qartë se, me propaga*ndën e tyre kundër Shqipërisë, revizionist*ët dhe tradhtarët synojnë, përveç të tjera*sh, edhe t'i armiqësojnë popujt e Jugoslla*visë, dhe sidomos popullin tonë, me Shqipë*rinë socialiste dhe me Partinë heroike të Punës. Por, përpjekjet e tilla kurdoherë kanë dështuar dhe do të dështojnë me turp. *Dashuria e popullit tonë të robëruar ndaj Në*nës Shqipëri, Partisë së saj sokoleshë dhe marksist-leninistit të madh, birit më të dashur e më të lavdishëm të popullit shqiptar shokut Enver Hoxha, ka qenë kurdoherë e ma*dhe dhe e paluhatshme*. Vetë do t'ia paguaj*në tatimin budallallëkut e poshtërsisë së tyre ata që do t'u shkojë mendja se artiku*lli i "Zërit të popullit" e mungon këtë da*shuri. Përkundrazi, ai na e ka shtuar atë.

*Shqipëria* ka qenë kurdoherë Atdhe i gji*thë shqiptarëve, po *sot ajo është bërë edhe Atdhe i të gjithë komunistëve të vërtetë dhe të gjithë proletarëve të botës*. Prandaj për popullin e Kosovës dhe të viseve të tjera shqiptare, ajo është dy herë atdhe. Këtë duhet ta kenë të qartë dhe ta mbajnë mirë parasysh të gjithë, sidomos ata që "nuk mund të qëndrojnë indiferentë ndaj asaj që po n*dodh në Shqipëri". Revizionistët jugosllavë dhe këlyshët e tyre në Kosovë, jo vetëm që nuk kanë qenë kurrë "indiferentë ndaj Shqipërisë, po përkundrazi, ata kanë qenë shumë të interesuar dhe kanë bërë çdo përpjekje që atje të ndodhë ajo që kanë dashur ata. Nëse edhe pas dështimeve të vazhdueshme e të tu*rpshme që kanë pësuar nuk kanë nxjerrë mësimet e nevojshme (siç po lënë të kuptohet), atëherë duhet ta kenë parasysh edhe këtë të vërtetë: Mbrojtja e Shqipërisë socialiste është detyra më e lartë patriotike për çdo shqiptar të ndershëm, kudo që të ndodhet. Çdo përpjekje e kujtdo qoftë që, nga Jugos*llavia, ta rrezikojë në çfarëdo mënyre Shqipërinë, do të hasë së pari në qëndresën e vendosur të dy milionë shqiptarëve të Koso*vës, Maqedonisë, Serbisë dhe Malit të Zi, që për të mbrojtur Atdheun e tyre socialist, bëhen të gjithë Mic Sokola.



POPULLI YNË KËRKON LIRI E JO LUFTË



         Në përpjekjet e vazhdueshme për ta mbajt*ur popullin tonë nën thundër, vojvodët e ri*nj të Beogradit dhe veglat e tyre e kanë përdorur gjithmonë edhe shantazhin e rrezikut të shpërthimit të ndonjë konflikti të madh në Ballkan dhe të ndërhyrjes së superfuqive imperialiste. Këtë kartë, ata po e përdorin edhe tani në fushatën propagandistike kund*ër popullit tonë. Duke i akuzuar demonstru*esit dhe përkrahësit e tyre si "luftënxitës dhe prishës të paqes e të stabilitetit në Ballkan", ata kërkojnë hapur nga populli y*në që të rrijë urtë e të mos bëjë zë edhe kur ai shtypet dhe shfrytëzohet nga të tjerët. Sepse, në të kundërtën, po të ngrihet e të kërkojë ndonjë të drejtë a liri, bëhet shkaktar i prishjes së paqes dhe stabilite*tit dhe i ndërhyrjes së superfuqive në Jugosllavi, bile edhe në Shqipëri!

         Populli shqiptar ka luftuar në shekuj për liri. Por, ai kurrë nuk e ka dashur luftën, kurrë nuk ka qenë luftënxitës. Luftërat atij ia kanë imponuar kurdoherë të tjerët, ata që i shkelnin në vatër dhe ia rrëmbenin lirinë Ai kurrë s'ka pranuar të bëhet mish për top dhe objekt manipulimi i fuqive të mëdha. Ai kurdoherë luftën e ka bërë me forcat e veta dhe kurrë në dëm të popujve të tjerë. I ti*llë ka qenë populli ynë ndër shekuj, dhe i tillë është ai edhe sot.

         Populli shqiptar në Jugosllavi dëshiron paqe dhe jo luftë. Por, paqja nuk mund të sigurohet kurrë duke i mbajtur popujt nën zgjedhë e robëri. Vetëm duke qenë plotësisht të lirë, popujt e Ballkanit dhe të gjithë botës mund të jetojnë në paqe, miqësi e re*hati të plotë. Vetëm në këtë mënyrë mund t'i mbyllet rruga edhe përzierjes së superfuqi*ve dhe agresionit të tyre imperialist.

         Të akuzosh popullin c robëruar të Kosovës dhe të viseve të tjera shqiptare si paqëprishës dhe luftënxitës, është njësoj sikur ta akuzosh popullin liridashës palestinez se po e prish paqen dhe po e nxit luftën në Lindjen e Mesme, ta akuzosh atë se gjoja po i hap rrugë ndërhyrjes së fuqive të mëdha im*perialiste! Akuzat e tilla, që mund t'i bë*jnë vetëm qarqet më reaksionare, agresive, raciste e cioniste, vështirë se mund të ma*shtrojnë njeri.

         Populli ynë nuk dëshiron luftë e gjakder*dhje. Prandaj, kërkesat e tij i bëri në rrugë paqësore. Por, udhëheqja shoviniste e Beogradit me qëllim që ta frikësojë atë, kë*tyre kërkesave iu përgjigj me dhunën dhe terrorin më të egër fashist. Por, ajo duhet ta dijë mirë dhe ta mbajë parasysh se masat e dhunës policore dhe ushtarake që u ndërmor*ën e po vazhdojnë akoma, vrasjet, burgosjet masive dhe torturat çnjerëzore, kërcënimet e vazhdueshme me tanke, aeroplanë e masa të ashpra ligjore, jo vetëm që nuk e frikësoj*në popullin tonë, por e zemërojnë dhe e eg*ërsojnë atë edhe më shumë, jo vetëm që nuk mund ta qetësojnë, por e detyrojnë që, për realizimin e kërkesave (nga të cilat nuk lëvizi dot), të mendojë edhe në rrugë dhe me mjete të tjera.

         Mënyra e vetme për ta qetësuar popullin e revoltuar është realizimi i menjëhershëm i kërkesave të tij të drejta,heqja e gjendjes së jashtëzakonshme, lirimi i të të gjithë të burgosurve, dënimi i atyre që urdhëruan ndërmarrjen e masave të përgjakshme ndaj popu*llit etj. Në të kundërtën, zjarri do të rritet edhe më shumë, e përgjegjësia për paso*jat që mund të rrjedhin bie vetëm mbi udhë*heqjen revizioniste jugosllave.

         Populli ynë heroik, gjatë gjithë histori*së së tij të lavdishme, ka luftuar me hero*izëm për lirinë 'dhe të drejtat e veta. Kurrë ai nuk u është frikësuar e përkulur armiqve sado të shumtë e të egër që kanë qenë ata, por u ka hapur kurdoherë gjoksin dhe u ka treguar grushtin e vet të fuqishëm. Vala e grevave dhe demonstratave që shpërthyen anë e kënd Kosovës, është vazhdim i natyrshëm i luftës shekullore të popullit tonë për liri Nuk ka forcë në botë që mund ta shuajë këtë luftë të drejtë të popullit tonë të pamposhtur. Atë nuk mund ta shuajnë as plumbat, ta*nket e aeroplanët e armiqve, dhe as propaganda dhe demagogjia e tyre. Populli ynë liridashës është i bindur në drejtësinë e luft*ës së tij dhe nuk do ta pushojë atë deri në kurorëzimin e saj me fitore. Këtë e dëshmon qartë lufta që populli ynë po bën edhe tani në forma të ndryshme, e dëshmon edhe qëndrimi burrëror që po mban ai ndaj fushatës së gjerë propagandistike që kanë ndërmarrë revizionistët dhe tradhtarët. Populli ynë pa*triot, punëtorët, fshatarët, rinia shkollo*re e studenteske, inteligjencia jonë revolucionare etj., jo vetëm që nuk po u tremben presioneve, shantazhit e kërcënimeve, jo ve*tëm që nuk po i dënojnë demonstratat që i bënë vetë dhe as artikullin e "Zërit të po*pullit", po përkundrazi, po e ngrejnë zërin po i mbrojnë e përkrahin ato, po dënojnë hapur dhe me guxim dhunën dhe terrorin e egër të diktaturës revizioniste jugosllave.

         Ngjarjet e fundit në Kosovë dhe situata e krijuar janë edhe një mësim i madh për popullin tonë të robëruar. Ai po e sheh qartë se kush janë armiqtë e tij të vërtetë dhe kush janë bijtë e tij të vërtetë, kush po e shtyp dhe shfrytëzon atë kaq egërsisht, dhe kush po lufton me vendosmëri për çlirimin e tij kombëtar dhe shoqëror.

Në këto momente historike, çdo shqiptar i ndershëm, çdo punëtor, fshatar, student, nxënës, intelektual etj., duhet të mendojë thellë dhe me përgjegjësinë më të madhe për fatet e popullit dhe për qëndrimin e tij në këtë situatë.

         Armiqtë e urryer, që e kanë robëruar e copëtuar popullin tonë, jo vetëm po na i plaçkitin pasuritë tona të mëdha e po na thith in gjakun dhe djersën tonë, jo vetëm po na mbajnë në varfëri, skamje, papunësi, kurbet e mjerim... por po mundohen edhe të na shu*ajnë edhe ndjenjat tona patriotike e revolucionare. Ata vranë mizorisht, në lulen e rinisë, shumë vajza e djem nga më të mirët të popullit, vranë motrat dhe vëllezërit tanë të shtrenjtë, që kërkonin të drejta e liri për popullin. Ata plagosën e gjymtuan qind*ra bija e bij të popullit, kurse qindra të tjerë i kanë përplasur burgjeve dhe po ua nxjerrin shpirtin, duke ushtruar mbi ta mundime e tortura çnjerëzore. Armiqtë tanë të egër e mbuluan me polici, ushtri, tanke e ae*roplanë, Kosovën tonë të dashur. Ata e rra*hën, e shanë dhe e poshtëruan popullin tonë kurse tani, kundër tij po vjellin vrer të paparë shovinist...

         Në kushte të këtilla të dhunës dhe terro*rit të egër që po ushtrohet mbi ne e që nuk është parë as në kohën e zezë rankoviçiane, secili e sheh qartë fytyrën e vërtetë gjakatare dhe antishqiptare të udhëheqjes shovi*niste jugosllave dhe zagarëve të saj, pra çështja shtrohet prerë: O me popullin o me armiqtë e tij; me popullin ose me ata që e vrasin, burgosin, torturojnë e poshtërojnë bijat e bijtë tanë më të mirë; me popullin ose me shovinistët rankoviçianë dhe këlysh*ët e tyre shqiptarë. Kështu duhet të gjyko*jnë edhe bijtë e ndershëm të popullit në organet e ndryshme të pushtetit,e edhe ata që për të siguruar kafshatën e gojës, ose edhe të mashtruar, janë detyruar t'ia vënë vetes emrin e urryer të agjentit e të policit. Ata nuk duhet ta lejojnë veten të bëhen mashë në duart e armiqve dhe, për hir të "udbashëve" çetnikë të Nishit e Beogradit, të vras*in, gjymtojnë e torturojnë vëllezërit e mo*trat e veta, bijat dhe bijtë më të mirë të popullit.

         Grevat dhe demonstratat heroike në Kosovë treguan edhe një herë se 
ç'forcë e madhe e pathyeshme është populli i bashkuar si një trup i vetëm në luftë për të drejta e liri. Edhe një herë u pa se vetëm të bashkuar, klasa jonë punëtore, fshatarësia jonë patriote gruaja revolucionare dhe rinia jonë e zja*rrtë, mund të luftojnë me sukses për interesat e tyre dhe të të gjithë popullit.

*Populli ynë po e sheh se bijtë e tij më të mirë, komunistët e vërtetë, revoluciona*rët dhe patriotët e vërtetë,- po luftojnë,po vriten, po burgosen e po gjymtohen për të mirën e tij, për të mirën e kësaj toke, pra*ndaj edhe po e përkrah me forcë luftën e ty re, po solidarizohet me ta, po i mbështet e po i ndihmon ata me të gjitha mënyrat, po bashkohet gjithnjë e më shumë me luftën e tyre të drejtë*. "Bashkimi bën fuqinë", thotë populli, prandaj bashkimi i paparë i popullit tonë, që u arrit gjatë grevave dhe de*monstratave të fundit, duhet të forcohet dhe të çelnikoset edhe më shumë, duke lënë ana*sh (si në kohë lufte) çdo ndasi fetare, so*ciale e regjionale, çdo mosmarrëveshje, mëri e hasmëri; çdo gjë që dobëson unitetin e popullit. Të bashkuar dhe të lidhur si vëllau me vëllanë, ne jemi më të fortë se të gjithë armiqtë dhe tradhtarët, të bashkuar ne jemi të pamposhtur, të bashkuar ne do të fitojmë të drejtat tona, lirinë tonë.

Gjatë historisë së tij të lavdishme,po*pulli ynë kurrë nuk ua ka shtrirë dorën armiqve të tij. Të drejtat dhe lirinë e tij ai kurrë nuk i ka kërkuar si lëmoshë nga armiq*të e urryer, por kurdoherë ka qenë i bindur se "liria nuk falet,por fitohet me gjak dhe sakrifica". Edhe ato pak të drejta që ka populli shqiptar në Kosovë, Maqedoni e Mal të Zi, s'ia ka falur askush, por i ka fituar me luftën e tij të vendosur, me gjakun e bijve të tij më të mirë. Ai, as tani nuk pret që të drejtat dhe lirinë t'ia falin shovinistët e Beogradit. Populli ynë është i vendo*sur të luftojë me vendosmëri deri në reali*zimin e plotë të kërkesave të tij, është i gatshëm të bëjë për to çdo sakrificë e the*rori.

         Populli ynë kurrë nuk i ka dëgjuar, e nuk i dëgjon as sot, ata frikacakë e kapitulla*ntë që e "këshillojnë" ta pushojë luftën e t'u përulet dhe nënshtrohet armiqve të tij. Por, populli ynë, gjithashtu, nuk lejon të bjerë në gabimin tjetër që të hidhet në ve*prime të pamatura, të nxituara e të parako*hshme. Përvoja e gjatë luftarake e ka mësu*ar atë të jetë i vendosur dhe i patrembur në luftë, por edhe i pjekur, gjakftohtë e i përmbajtur. Lufta jonë do të jetë e gjatë dhe e vështirë. Ajo duhet të jetë e guximshme, por edhe e gjithanshme, e përgatitur dhe e organizuar mirë.

         Lufta për liri është detyrë dhe nder për çdo shqiptar të ndershëm. Por, populli ynë siç ka ditur në të kaluarën, do të dijë edhe tash të bëjë dallimin mes atyre që vërtet luftojnë për interesat e tij dhe atyre që orvaten ta keqpërdorin e ta shfrytëzojnë luftën e tij të drejtë për qëllimet e tyre të errëta. *Populli nuk ka asgjë të përbashkët me ato forca reaksionare zogiste e balliste që mundohen të përzihen në luftën e popull*it tonë dhe hiqen sikur edhe ato po luftoj*në për çlirimin e Kosovës*. *Në të vërtetë  qëllimi i tyre i fundit nuk është çlirimi i Kosovës dhe viseve të tjera shqiptare, por lufta kundër socializmit të vërtetë, që po ndërtohet në Shqipëri*. *Nuk mund të jenë ku*rrë me popullin e Kosovës kriminelët që ka*në vrarë patriotë të mëdhenj si Bajram Currin e Luigj Gurakuqin, Hasan Prishtinën e A*vni Rustemin, ata që kanë vrarë "yjet e Vi*gut", Tefik Çangën, Bardhok Bibën, Ndrec Ndue Gjokën e Heroinat Mirditore. Nuk mund të jenë kurrë me Kosovën ata që lidhen e bashkëpunojnë me CIA-në, me çetnikët, ustash*ët apo me UDB-në e Jugosllavisë titiste për të luftuar kundër Shqipërisë socialiste*. *Kush lufton kundër Shqipërisë së kuqe të Enver Hoxhës, ai është edhe kundër popullit të Kosovës, ai është kundër gjithë popullit shqiptar*. Rrugën e vërtetë drejt lirisë dhe përparimit, popullit tonë të robëruar nuk ia tregojnë as revizionistët titistë, as tradhtarët sahanlëpirës në Kosovë dhe as ballis*tët e zogistët në shërbim të imperializmit. *Vetëm nën flamurin e kuq të marksizëm-leninizmit, nën udhëheqjen e klasës punëtore dhe pararojës së saj marksiste-leniniste, popu*lli ynë do ta arrijë çlirimin e vërtetë ko*mbëtar dhe shoqëror*. Populli i Kosovës, që kurrë në historinë e tij nuk u ka rënë në qafë popujve të tje*rë, as tani nuk do të lejojë asnjë shfaqje të nacionalizmit e shovinizmit ndaj popull*sive joshqiptare në Kosovë. Atë që mund ta bëjnë të tjerët, nuk e bën kurrë shqiptari. Lufta jonë drejtohet kundër atyre që na sh*typin e shfrytëzojnë, kundër shovinistëve robërues të Jugosllavisë e tradhtarëve shqiptarë të Kosovës, dhe jo, kurrsesi, kundër popujve jugosllavë, kundër punëtorë*ve e fshatarëve jugosllavë, të cilët, sikur*se edhe ne, shtypen e shfrytëzohen nga bor*gjezia e re jugosllave. Patriot i vërtetë shqiptar është jo ai që sillet keq e bën zullume në njerëzit e pafajshëm të kombësive të tjera, por ai që lufton pa mëshirë kund*ër regjimit gjakatar të revizionistëve jugosllavë, e në të njëjtën kohë shkon mirë me fqinjtë e vet joshqiptarë dhe i bind edhe ata për drejtësinë dhe pastërtinë e luftës çlirimtare të popullit tonë.

*Ashtu siç ka thënë shoku Enver Hoxha, po*pulli shqiptar kurdoherë e ka çarë rrugën e historisë me shpatë në dorë. Në luftën e tij' të lavdishme për liri, ai kurdoherë është mbështetur në forcat e veta dhe kurrë në "ndihmën" a "përkrahjen" e fuqive të mëdha agresive. As tani ai nuk ka as iluzionin më të vogël ndaj asnjë fuqie a supërfuqie imperialiste. Çlirimin e tij, populli i Kosovës dhe i viseve të tjera të banuara me shqiptarë, nuk e pret si peshqesh as nga imperializmi amerikan, as nga socialimperializmi sovjetik, as nga maoistët kinezë dhe as nga  titistët jugosllavë.
*
         Lirinë e ëndërruar në shekuj, populli ynë do ta fitojë vetëm me punën dhe luftën e pa' mposhtur të tij, vetëm me vuajtjet, sakrificat dhe gjakun e bijave e të bijve të tij., Por, në luftën e tij të lavdishme, megjithatë, nuk është vetëm. *Me të janë dhe do të je në të gjithë popujt liridashës, proletariati, komunistët dhe revolucionarët e vërtetë' të të gjithë botës*.

Lufta e popullit tonë është e drejtë, dhe patjetër do të triumfojë!

----------


## Arb

Cetniket Enveriste ishin oragnizatore te Demonstratave te 81-tes...

Vete pjeset nga deklaratat e tyre, tregojne se cili ishte qellimi i tyre i erret...

----------


## Llapi

> Cetniket Enveriste ishin oragnizatore te Demonstratave te 81-tes...
> 
> Vete pjeset nga deklaratat e tyre, tregojne se cili ishte qellimi i tyre i erret...


a thua se ti "Ti je shqiptari i vertet"ore arb

Po a e din sa djemt e vajzat shqiptar  kan ra per te mos vdekur kurr ne ato demostrata o arb?!

po a e din sa djemt e vajzat kan marr plag plumb qe te mbesin invalid per gjith jeten e tyre o arb?! 

po a e din sa djemt e vajzat moren burgun e pamerituar per keto demostrata o arb?! 

po a e din sa djemt e vajzat hengren dajak prej juve qe i quejt organizatoret siq i quen ti sot  o arb?!

po a e din sa nena motra e nuset e reja mbeten per shume vite me lot ne sy o arb?! 

po a e din sa femiu i vogel shqiptar mbeti jetim o arb?! 

po a e din sa deren e shtepijave e keni mbyll ju ore arb zeza?!

e ti i quan edhe njiher po te citoi:Cetniket Enveriste ishin oragnizatore te Demonstratave te 81-tes...

"Ti je shqiptari i vertet"ore arb qe luftove e luftonende me mishe e shpiert  per ta ruejtur vllaznim bashkimin qe e patet ju disa me shkaun marri te qoft sa te jesh gjall ti dhe far e fis i yti qe nuk distancohet nga ti.

----------


## Llapi

E ti Arb ketu do ta gjesh edhe emrin tand por nuk te ka futur askush me zor por me deshir ke punue per shkaun ore i panjeri.
---------------------------


Të nderuar forumist të nderuar
Në vazhdim do të lexoni shumë emra të cilët aso kohe kryenin punët e " dreqit".
Me këtë rastë menndojë që nuk do ishte me rendesi të sjellë emrat e Fadil Hoxhës, Mahmut Bakallit, Ali Shukriut, Sinan Hasanit, Kolë Shirokës apo edhe të tjerëve sepse për ta veq dihet...

Do sjellim në vazhdim emrat e atyre që rrihnin, burgosnin denonin dhe spiunonin bijtë dhe bijat më të mirë të kombit tonë....

Fillojmë:
Mehmet Shoshi - spiun ( minister i Udbes)- merrte vetë pjesë në torturimin e të burgosurve
2. Fevzi Ajvazi - spiun
3. Jusuf karakushi - spiun udbash më vonë minister i Udbes

4.HASAN MEHMETI-ish-kryeshef i Sigurimit shtetëror(UDB-së)në Prishtinë;
5.NAZMI JUNIKU-ish-sekretar Krahinor i Jurisprodencës dhe Administratës së Përgjithshme;
5.DURAK JASHARAJ-ish-gjykatës hetues;
6.HALIL KELMENDI-ish-prokuror publik;
7.DURMISH KOÇINAJ-ish-kryetar trupit gjykues
8.SHEFQET BYTYQI-ish-gjykatës;
9.FEHMI GASHI-ish-gjyqtar porot;
10.Ymer Osaj - gjyqtarë
11.HASAN BERISHA-ish-gjyqtar porot;
12.NAZMIJE KRASNIQI-ish-procesmbajtëse në gjykim;
13.ISAK HASANI-gazetar i „RILINDJES“;
14.ALI OLLONI ish-gazetar i”Zërit të rinisë”
15.FAHREDIN GUNGA-ish-kryeredaktor i Radio Televizionit të Prishtinës(RTP);


Udbash që torturonin të burgosurit
1.Bafti Jakupi,
2.Lutfi Ajazi
3. Ejup Bajgora
4.Mehmet Haskaj
5..Ibush Kllokoqi
5.Drago Dragojeviq
6.Muharrem Dana
7.Sllobodan Mijoviq
8.Asllan Sllamniku
9.Shefqet Hashani
12.Zenun Shala
13.Naip Hoxha
14.Refik Tashi
15.Metush Sadiku
16.Zejnullah Shala
17.Hasan Mehmeti
18.Shefqet Obria
19.Faik Nura
21.Metë Kuqi

PAK A SHUMË TË GJITHË KËTA GJENDEN EDHE TE " DOSJA ADEM DEMAÇIT"..

vazhdojmë me të tjerët

1.Metush latifi - gjyqtarë
2. tadej Rodiqi - gjyqtarë
3. Hilmi Zhitia - gjyqtarë
4. Nexhat Ajro - prokuror
5. Mehmet maliqi - minister i udbes ( babai i Skëlzen maliqit)
6. Flori Bruqi - gauetar i tanjugut ( lexo Ninit)
7. Isak Nishevci - gjyqtarë..

Të tjerë që qiten në kurtha rininë studentore

1. Rrahman kastrati ( oficer Jugosllav dorë në burgosjen e Gjyle Krasniqit)
2.Adem Ymeri arsimtar, shkolla e mesme Shtimje

3. Hasan Murena, fshati Hade Obiliq spiunoi 29 veta të gjithë ushtarë shqiptarë ( Zëri I kosovës numri 6 viti 1983 faqe 15).

4. Sadik Blakaj nga Komuna e Istogut në bashkëpunim me udbashët Selim Brosha e Jusuf Karakushi i ka qitur në kurthë plakun Qazim Sabit dhe Tahir Demajn, të dy nga Gjilani... Më vonë ky Sadik Blakaj ka shkuar në Paris i cili ma vonë e ka qitur në kuthë Hysen Gegen i cili u dënua me 13 vjet Burgë..

5. hasan Cërvadiku - profesor udbash në Prishtinë ( profesor në shkollen kulturologjike ku qenë burgosur dy nxënës të asaj shkolle Afrim Zhitia dhe Esat Brajshori)

6.Halil Mujë Kabashi i fshatit Gjurakoc
7. Ismail Horri - nga Istogu
Sami Aliçkaj fshati Carrabreg
( të dhëna më të hollësishme rreth bëmave të tyre mund të gjenden te ( Zëri I Kosovës numer 5 viti 1983 faqe 15)


8. Isuf pllana fshati Shtitaricë ish-arsimtar i historisë në Obiliq ( Zëri I Kosovës numer 7/1983 faqe 14

9. Gani Shoshi dhe Hajdar Shoshi ( babë e bir) fshati Staradran Komuna e Istogut
10. Istref Sadiku udbash - Ozdrim ( 7/83 zëri I Kosovës).

11.Zenun Çelaj, profesor i kimisë dhe rrahim Përçuku ( që të dy profesor të QAMO" Muharrem bekteshi. Vushtrri) ( zëri I Kosovës numer 7 viti 1983

12. Rexhë Ze4iraj nga Pasjaki afër Gjilanit i njohur si Rexhë pasjaku vegël e Selim Broshës

13. Bajram Troshupa, - arsimtar i fiskulltures në prishtinë
14. Klodin Shiroka , arsimtare e matematikes ( mbesa e Kolë Shirokes)

15: fatmir rexhepi, - aktivist i LSP punonjes të Prishtines ( tani është zgjedhur minister i punëve të brendshme në qeverin e re të A. Qekut)
16. Jonuz Salihu, arsimtar i kimis ( minister i drejtsisë sot) dhe aktivist i Lidhjes Komuniste ( sekretar në Qamo " Milladin popoviq ( normalja e Prishtines)

17.Hasim Milici fshati papaz komuna e Ferizajt
18. Januz Loshi udbash Skënderaj

19. Bahtir Asllani i Makermalit ( zëri i Kosovës numer 4 viti 1983 faqe 15)

20.Vuksan Vuksanaj, udbash që përcillte emigracionin në Nju Jork

21ZYHRA KURTESHI( ZYHRA KASTRATI) fshati Lebushë Komuna e Deçanit.

22. Demë Muja pejë, udbash plagos për vdekje tre fshatarë të Radavcit dhe për këtë as edhe një ditë nuk mbanë burgë.

23. Bajram fazliu ose Bajram Çarraniku ose PATLIGJANI, fshati Iligje pejë

24. Izet Imeri Komogllav ferizaj

25. Hasan Lekiqi , udbash gadime Komuna e Lipjanit
26. Asllan hetem Ibrahimi Gadime e Epërme me vajzen e gruas XHEVAHIREN..Kjo punonte në udbë...

27. Agim Tasholli - gadime e Ulët, nip i kryeudbashit faik Dudushi
28. Faik Dudushi . kryeudbash

29. Ejup Kamerolli nga Llapashtica
Ahmet Deliu , Podujevë

30. Ahmet Ahmeti gjykatës ( dënopi kadri osmanin).
31. Sokol Osman oruqi - Turiqevc Skënderaj
32. maliq dhe Fatmir Sheholli ( babë e bir),- ky i dyti edhe sot punon per UNMIKUN..

33.Nijazi hasani fshati rakovicë ose qysh e kanë quajtur ndryshe Nijazi Kisha ( për të gjithë këta mund të lexohet në Zërin e Kosovës numer 10 viti 1984 si dhe në ZIK numer 5 viti 1985).

34. Fehmi Bradashi, profesor i gjeografis në shkollën e mesme 8 Nëntori në Podujevë

35. Ramiz Shehu " Hitleri" mësues
Ukë Muçaj , - gjykatës në pejë
36. Nezir Sherifi udbash në Ferizaj
37. Shaqir Uka dhe Vahide Uka ( burrë e grua njeri dhender i Halit Ternavcit e tjetra e motra)..




Pra siç po e shihni pak a shumë kemi të bëjmë me persona të cilët për një moment kishin harruar kombin e tyre dhe ishin bë vegla të armiqëve tanë... Mundë të ndodhë që shumica prej tyre edhe nuk jetojnë sikurse që dihet që edhe disa prej tyre janë vrarë si. Ejup bajgora, Ibush kllokoqi, maliq Sheholli e ca udbash të tjerë...

Por mund të ketë edhe të atillë që, më vonë janë penduar për veprimet e tyre dhe kryesisht janë anëtarsuar në LDK.. Argumenti më i mirë për këtë janë Fatmir regjepi si dhe Jonuz salihu të dy të propozuar për ministra...


Ka edhe emra të tjerë, të cilët në një mënyrë apo tjetren kanë ra viktima të budallallëqeve të tyre...

NUK PO KËRKOJMË QË TË DËNOJMË - POR TË MOS HARROJMË
TË MOS KETË MË TË TILLË SEPSE SADO QË KALON KOHA TË BËMAT NUK HARROHEN...



----------------------------


Vazhdojmë me paraqitjen e atyre që ishin në shërbim të Azem Vllasit dhe Udbes jugosllave...


EMRA TJERË TË SPIUNËVE

Zymer Maqastena - spiun
Ibush Arifi - bashkpuntor i udbes me të bijtë nga bakshia
Murat zhevelli

Ibër Hasku - udbash ( vrau Haxhi Tishakun)
Januz Haklaj, - spiun
Hysen prushi - bashkëpunëtor
Shaban Abazi
Agim Muhagjiri - gazetar ( ky në vitin 1990 publikisht në gazeten Rilindja kishte kërkuar falje për bëmat e tija dhe natyrisht..hm.. ishte falur sepse megjithat e kishte kuptuar gabimin që kishte bërë punën e dreqit)

Ramë Ademaj - udbashë Pejë
Istref sadikaj - udbashë Pejë
Ramë Ademi - kryeudbashë pejë

Rrahman Zylfiu - udbashë Kumanovë

Rabit Zylfiu ( ishte dërguar në Turqi për të bërë atentat në Sabri Novosellen dhe pasi e kishte burgosur policia turke ky në një proqes gjyqesor edhe kishte pohuar këtë gjë se: " ishte derguar për të përcjellë një emigrant shqiptar nga Jugosllavia) - për këtë më hollësisht shkruan " Zëri I Kosovës" numër 6 viti 1983..

Behxhet Jashari - udbash hajdut
Behxhet Behxheti - Shkup
Januz Panjolli - Shkup ( Zëri I Kosovës numer 7 vitit 1983
Rexhep Musliu - Shkup
Hasan Abazi - historian Kërçovë
Selman Sadiku -
Nexhemedin Rustemi - Kërçovë

Hamit hamiti ( dëbohet nga Shqipëria si agjent i udbes dhe vazhdon punen në Maqedoni, pra kjo verteton që Jugosllavia tentonte të qonte spiun në Shqiperi të cilet gjoja si të përndjekur nga serbet...pra shifet se si ky spiun ishte zbuluar nga Tirana dhe me ta kthaer ky kishte vazhduar punen e tij në SPB të Maqedonisë).
Zylal Abedini - udbash SPB Maqedonis

Abdyl Zhuta - udbash Ohër
Edin Marku - udbashDibër
Ajrush Toska - udbash Strugë
Sherif Trema - udbash Kërçovë
Kaim Murtishi ( zik numer 3 viti 1984).

Mehmet Hasku - udbash Pejë
Halit Deliu - spiun nga majaci
Xheladin beçiri - udbash

Kristë Gegaj - Istog ( personalisht shkon dhe burgosë Emine Mahmutajn)
Xhelil Shala - Hade
Nijazi Limanowski ( Limani)
Xhabir Alija ( Ilijowski) ( zik numer 3 viti 1985 faqe 19)

Esat limani - arsimtar bilologji
Mustafa Abedinoski

Qamil Muhagjeri ( udbash në ambasaden e e Jugosllavis në Tiranë - ma vonë e patën dërguar në Cyrih për të përcjellur emigracionin ( zëri I kosovës 7-8 gusht -shtator) 1986
Nezir Sferifi - udbash Ferizaj
Enver Gashi - diplomat Cyrih

Sali bajrami, Ibush maraj, Sinan Blakaj, Nimon Blaka të gjithë nga Vrella ( Zëri I kosovës 4 prill 1987)...

----------


## Llapi

rreth demonstratave të vitit 1981 - në 25 vjetorin e tyre 


JEHONA E NJË AKSIONI

Prolog

Kosova ishte zgjuar nga gjumi. Gjaku rinor po lëvizte nga vendi. Natën e një prillit, e tërë prishtina po dridhej porsi tërmeti nga thirrjet e fuqishme të popullit për Liri-Kushtetutë -republikë...ushtria Jugosllave dëshironte të hynte me rropallimë të madhe në kosovë e sidomos në kryeqendrën e saj në Prishtinë. Ushtarë dhe policë të armatosur deri në dhëmbë. Lëviznin me një zhurmë të madhe dhe të rëndë, tanket dhe kamionët ushtarak të ngarkuara me municione. Në krye të eskadronëve vdekjeprurës, rrëshqisnin veturat e udhëheqësve të tyre. Ata marshonin. Dukej sikur erërat pranverore, kujdeseshin për helmet kimike të shpërndanin nëpër çdo vend....

Troku i " kalit të trojes", Kali Sllav - posa kishte filluar të linte shenjat e thundrave të tij. Tonelata pas tonelatash hedhnin helme për të mbetur, Rinia e asfiksuar, pa frymë. Gjaku i derdhur i mëngjezit të 2 prillit të dëshmorëve të parë të ' 81 Naser Hajrizit dhe Asllan Pirevës ( që u vranë aty në mes fakulltetit juridik dhe atij teknik ( të vjetrit) skuqën pluhurin e xhades... Por kënga nuk ndalej... Kënga Kushtrimore " Ushton Gryka e Kaçanikut" mori rrugë për të " Xhamia e Llapit" nëpër " Kodrën e Shehrit" për të mbërritur te zemrat e nxënësve të shkollës fillore dhe të mesme " Nexhmi Mustafa" të fshatit Besi, fshat që shtrihet rreth rrugës asfaltore " Prishtinë _ Podujevë".
Aty do të shkruhet një aktë i Dramës së Pranverës Shqiptare... Për të vërtetën e së cilës për shumë kohë e kishin mbuluar me dhe... Dhe ne do të flasim deri në skutat më të thella të vërtetësisë së saj, duke ju falenderuar rrëfimeve të vetë-pjesmarrësve të saj...


RRËFIMI I PARË

KOLONAT E USHTARËVE VININ NGA TË GJITHA ANËT E XHADËS. këmbësorët e rastit vështronin me tmerr në drejtim të shkrepave të thepisura që lëshonin nga lartë një hije të rëndë, vdekjeprurëse. Pamja e maleve të pakta ishte e egër për zemërzinjët, kërcënuese tek po shkonin në drejtim të Prishtinës... Pritnin se kur do të hasnin në barrikadën e parë...
Përballë shkollës " Nexhmi Mustafa" demonstruesit barrikaduan rrugën " Podujevë - Prishtinë" për të penguar policinë serbo - jugosllave, që ishte nisur për të shtypur me hekur, protestat e studentëve, protestat e popullit...Në mëngjesin e hershum të 2 prillit nxënësit e kësaj shkolle kishin përleshjen e parë të vëllezerve të tyre me kolonën e policisë të ardhur nga Beogradi. Të ndihmuar nga një tankë policët shpërthejnë barrikadën, kolona e tyre vazhdon për në Prishtinë ndërsa nga kjo kolonë ndalet kamioni i fundit. Policët zbresin dhe fillojnë të hedhin gazin lotësjellës aty ku hedhet fara e bukës. Policët vraponin arave duke i ndjekur demonstruesit e fshatarve për-rreth, që atë ditë kishin zbritur poshtë te shkolla. kamioni i tyre kishte mbetur i vetum...nxënësit të cilët tërë këtë skenë e vështronin nga dritaret e shkollës vendosin për tu hedhur në aksion. Sulmuan kamionin, i cili ishte i mbushur me municion, morën ca prej atij municioni dhe pastaj i dhanë flakë kamionit. Nga një pjesë e municionit që kishte mbetur mbrenda në vet kamionin, filluan shpërthimet. U dëgjuan krisma...Policët që po merreshin me demonstruesit dhe e kishin harruar kamionin e tyre në flakë dhe duke e ditur se ç'kishte aty, ashtu në panik siç ishin fillaun të iknin me të katra. Kolona që kishte shpërthyer barrikadën me të parë tymin ishte ndaluar për të pritur të mundurit, të poshtëri, humbësit. Dhe kjo kolonë atë ditë nuk ishte kthyer më, për t'u kthyer nëntë vite më vonë të njejtës rrugë, ku nga plumbat e tyre u vra dëshmorja Ylfete Humolli..
Jehona e atij aksioni të fëmijëve të kësaj shkolle kishte marrë dhenë. Për këtë aksion të tyre të njëjtën ditë dëgjohet edhe në Prishtinë. Sakaq nga atje shkojnë disa të rinjë për ta ndihmuar vendasit në organizimin e Rezistencës....

RRËFIMI I DYTË

DUKEJ SIKUR THEPAT E KODRAVE TË TYRE ISHIN DREJTUAR POSHTË ME NJË URREJTJE SHKËMBORE TË FTOHTË...
" Malet"! - flisnin me vete të uniformuarit serbë " të këtyre anëve sikur lëshojnë gjak".
Kryengritësit i parafyteronin armët e tyre me të cilat, po u sulmuan nga ushtria jugosllave, do të sulen mbi ta. Do t'i suleshin atij pushtuesi të egër që po shkonte nëpër xhade, në drejtim të Prishtinës...Po të lëshojmë kushtrimin e lirisë, nga këto thepa, do të na përgjigjen malet ku janë e ku s'janë...Të gjitha fshatarat për-reth, Barilevë, Prugovc, Besi, Rimanishtë, Drenoc , në mobilizim të përgjithshëm... Armët ua kishin marrë policëve serbë dhe pritej një sulm i tyre. Nga mali i afërt që këtu vendasit i thonin: " Çuka" dukej vetëm Flamuri ynë Kuq e Zi...si Çeta e Çerçiz Topullit...Luftarëve të Shaban polluzhës... gjaku rinor i ushqyer me luftën çlirimtare në zemër, në dorën e një të riut, valonte flamuri. Vendasit thonin: sa herë në Kosovë kishte lëvizje të tilla, shkiet e fshatit leban ngriteshin natën, tinëzisht hynin nëpër shtepiat e shqiptareve dhe vrisnin. Nuk u zihet besë atyre flisnin llapjanët. Por në '81 një çetë e vogël a e madhe, aq sa ishte, për fshatarat për rreth paraqiste siguri...Vetum pak kilometra më largë, te Kulina gjendej garnizoni i ushtris serbe - jugosllave. As ata nuk flinin, rrinin në gadishmëri të plotë dhe të armatosur deri në dhëmbë, me armët më të rënda... Në njërën anë " çeta" e formuar në mënyrë krejtë spontane me dy tre automatik dhe me idealin e fortë të qendresës ndërsa në anën tjetër ushtria sllave me topa e tanke...Pritej ndeshje mes këtyre dy forcave...Luftë në mes Davidit dhe Golijatit..po..eeeee


RRËFIMI I TRETË

Kosova ishte zgjuar nga gjumi, në të cilin gjum¨we e kishte vënë burokracia kosovare...edhe llapjanët ishin zgjuar...natën në mes 2 e 3 prillit të 81-ës rrinin të zgjuar me sytë katra sepse te " Porta e Hyrjes" për në këtë trevë, te fshati Besi, " Kryengritësit" kishin vënë zonën doganore, për të huajtë. Në të dy anët e xhadesë ndalonin veturat dhe kërkohej leje për hyrje. Pyetja e vetme për të gjithë ata që kalonin ishte:

- " A KWENI PASAPORTË PËR TË HYRË NË REPUBLIKËN E KOSOVËS?!!!
Dhe kështu kishte vazhduar deri në natën e Dytë të Prillit, deri atëherë kur tokën nuk e kishte puthitur edhe atomi i fundit i natës së Zezë. Ata që kishin shpërthyer rrethimin, me tu kthyer dhe me të dëgjuar për atë që kishte ngjarë, gjatë ditës, shkonin për te " çuka" për t'u takuar me " çetën".

- " U kall Prishtina! ka shumë të vrarë e të plagosur, të burgosur! Stadiumi plot e përplot me të rinjë e të reja" _ ishin disa nga lajmet që fshatarët sillnin herë pas herë..
- " DO TË HAKMERREMI! POSHTË PUSHTUESIT! KOSOVA REPUBLIKË! - shfryenin " kryengritësit dhe nga mllefi shpërthenin në këngë:
" Ushton Gryka e Kaçanikut"
ose
" Besa, besë, Besën ta kam dhanë
Për Kosovë jetën kemi me dhënë".
- Adem Demaçi! Adem Demaçi! Adem Demaçi!
Ndonjerit edhe i shpëtonte ndonjë lot

Atje në çukë fshatarët sillnin ushqime për " kryengritësit". Bukë, kripë, djath, ujë dhe...një për të gjithë dhe gjithë për një! betoheshin!

Dy a tre bënin roje. Vëzhgohej armiku...pritej vesa e parë e mëngjesit për t'u përballur me pushtuesin e egër, por këtë herë jo më me gurë... natyrrisht edhe funksionimi i zonës doganore..


RRËFIMI JO I FUNDIT

Të nesermën zona " doganore" prap filloi së " punuari". Ata që ndaleshin të gjithë pyeteshin:
- A KENI PASAPORTË PËR TË HYRË NË REPUBLIKËN E KOSOVËS?!!!
nË MËNGJEZIN E TRE PRILLIT PRITEJ SINJALI NGA pRISHTINA PËR NDEZJEN E ZJARRIT. kRYENGRITËSIT ENDE NUK E DININ SE: nË pRISHTINË NUK KISHTE LËVIZJE, SE ISHTE SHPALLUR GJENDJA E JASHTËZAKONSHME, ORA POLICORE... aTA DININ VETUM PËR NJË GJË:SI TË MBROHEN TË DREJTTAT TONA KOMBËTARE DHE SI TË LUFTOHET PËR LIRI!
pAS NJË KONSULTIMI mes veti " kryengritësit kishin vendosur për të braktisur " çukën" me betimin se do të ktheheshin prap aty kur të piçeshin kushtet... dhe ishin shpërndarë për t'u kthyer 17 vite më vonë por tash, jo më si një çetë e vogël por si brigadë e tërë me ëmblemën e USHTRIS ÇLIRIMTARE TË KOSOVËS!

P.S.

Ky punim për herë të parë ishte botuar në vitin 1994 pasi më parë kishte fituar në një konkurs letrar.

----------


## Llapi

Arbi  edhe Ukshin Hotin e quan QETNIK 



> Cetniket Enveriste ishin oragnizatore te Demonstratave te 81-tes...
> 
> Vete pjeset nga deklaratat e tyre, tregojne se cili ishte qellimi i tyre i erret...


-----------------------------------------------------------



KERKESA PER REPUBLIKE ESHT KERKESE PER ZHVILLIM ME TE SHPEJTUAR

Pjese nga Diskutimi i Prof.ukshin Hoti ne Fakultetin Filozofik
Ne Prishtine me 1981,shkeputur prej autorit nga letra e tij drejtuar
KQ te LKJ me 25 qershor 1987


Te pranishmit e dinin se une kisha specializuar ne maredhenjet
politike nderkombetare,se kete lende e kisha ligjeruar per nje kohe te gjate ne Fakultetin Juridikdhe ne qendren krahinore per arsimimin marksist EduardKardel ne Prishtine dhe qe pikerisht nga aspekti i kesaj shkence dhe do te flisja edhe mbi ngjarjet qe ishin zhvilluar tek ne.marrja me ket shkence e parakuptonte zoterimin e njohurive mbi politiken aktuale nderkombetare por edhe mbi rrethanat qe i kushtezojn dukurit bashkekohore.
Ne ket kuptim,nje kohe te gjate isha marre me hulumtimin e ngritjes dhe te renjes se Imperatorive koloniale dhe te paraqitjes se atyre neokoloniale.Gjat ketyre studimeve kisha vene re gjera shume interesante.kisha vene re psh.se Imperatoria britanike,gjat kohes se rrites dhe ekspansionit te vet,nuk kishte pasur probleme te theksuara ndernacionale as me Uellsin as me Skocine.Eshte e vertet se psh.me 1945 partia nacionale ,nuk e di se si quhej saktesisht,por e cila ne programin e vet angazhohej per pavarsin e Skocisenga anglezet,pati fituar gjithesejt rreth 28% te votave.Pas fitimit te Pavaresisese Indise, ne vitin 1974,numri i votave ne favor te kesaj partie u rrit ne rreth 37% ne menyr qe sot (d.m.th.kah fundi i vizeve 70) paralelisht me hapjen e bisedimeve mbi shkurorezimin eventual te Kanadase me Mbreterine e Bashkuar,ky numer u rrit ne rreth 40% ne favor te partise se Permendur.renja ose rritja e kerkesave nacionale te popullesise joangleze eshte vertetuar se ka qene e lidhur ne korelacion me rritjen,me ekspanzionin ose me renien dhe zhdukjen e kesaj imperatorije.Sociolog te ndryshem kane vertetuar se pozita e jashtme e Imperatorise esht reflektuar ne plane te brendshem si kerkese per sigurimin e se ardhmes ,te vendeve te punes,te statusit te ngjajshem,te kuadrove te profileve te ndryshme te perkatesise nacionale joangleze.
Nderkaqe po ashtu eshte vene re nje lufte me e ashper e kuadrove te perkatesise nacionale angleze per ruajtjen e statusit te tyre,te pozitave dhe privilegjeve te fituara.
Kjo gje midis ketyre dy grupeve krijonte tendosje te vazhdueshme.Keshtu ne shembullin e Imperatorise Britanike veme re se si mund te ilustrohet ndikimi i nje dukurie te jashtme ne raportet e brendshme te nje vendi.
Eshte interesant se nje gje e ngjajshme mund te vertetohet edhe ne raportet midis kanadezeve anglo-amerikaneve dhe francezevete kubekut.Ne fillim te viteve 70 atje eshte aprovuar nje kushtetute mjaft demokratike me te cilen francezeve te kubekut u forcohej autonomia dhe e drejta per nje lloi te statusit autonom,nese jo edhe special ne maredhenjet me francen. Ne qershor te vitit 1975 Rene Leveku,ateher kryetar i qeverise se kubekut te kanadas,ne revisten Le monde diplomatique e pati shkruar nje artikull mjaft
te rendesishem,me te cilin e arsyetonte zhvillimin e raporteve specifike me Francenne te mire te francizimit te serishem te francezeve te kubekut. Se bashku me te tjeret ne ket province kanadeze,ai pati ardhur gjer ne perfundimin se anglishtja,permes zhvillimit me superior te teknologjise anglo-amerikane,automatizimit,dhe te informatikes,gjithnje e me teper po e ngushtonte perdorimin e gjuhes franceze. zhvillimi i raporteve me francen, francezeve te kubekut do tu ndihmonte ne ruajtjen e gjuhes se ttyre dhe ne begatimin e kultures franceze ne kanada.
Jugosllavia natyrisht nuk eshte imperatori britanike,e as qe ka ambicie te tilla.Kosova nuk eshte Skoci,Uells apo kubek.Mirepo po ashtu eshte interesant se kerkesat per nje autonomi me te madhe ne vendet perendimore ngushtesisht jane te lidhura me gjendjen e maredhenjeve nderkombetare ekonomike dhe me poziten e secilit vend individualisht ne keto raporte.Kjo na solli gjer ke perfundimi i dyte se procesi i forcimit te kerkesave autnomiste, ti quajme keshtu me nje emerues te perbashket te gjitha ato tendenca konvulsive ne bote qe i njohim me emra te ndryshem,eshte gjithashtu ngushtesisht i lidhur me krizen e botes se kapitalit.
Marksistet qemoti i vune re lidhjet e dukurive te tilla te pranishme ne definicionin e Marksit mbi politiken si shprehje te koncentruar te ekonomise.Per ket shkak kjo qe ngjau,dhe kerkesat qe ushtruan ne ate menyre,esencialisht ndodhen brenda kesaj ligjshmerie dhe nuk mund te spjegohen jashte saj.Me fjale te tjera ,kerkesa per Republike ne esence nuke esht gje tjeter veqese kerkese per
zhvillim te shpejtuar dhe te gjithanshem ekonomik.
si e tille figuron ne te gjitha dokumentet e LKJ-se dhe te shtetit te RSFJ-se,por ngjarjet e zhvilluara e theksojn momentin; e shprehin paknaqesin me tempon e realizimit te asaj qe u definua si qellim politik i politikes sone; e vene kerkesen per instrumentin autokton qe do te mund te perdorej ne dobi te tempos se zhvillimit te shpejtuar.
Akademik Hajredin Hoxha tha se ne e kemi zgjidhur qeshtjen nacionale me se miri ne bote.(Hajredin Hoxha ishte nji profesor sociolog me duket ne ate kohe ,por ishte i besuar i pushtetit v.i).
Une nuk deshiroi te merrem me konstatimin e pohimit te tije ,por do tia terhiqja verejtjen akademikut se betimi nuk eshte argument shkencor. Nga ana tjeter perveqeasaj qe theksova lidhur me Skocezet dhe lidhur me Francezet e Kubekut,do te plotesoja diskutimin tim edhe me ca shembuj te tjere. Me duket se kushtetuta belge po ashtu u aprovua ne fillim te viteve 70, apo me skt, me 1972.Kjo kushtetute i ve ne pozite te barabart valonet dhe flamanetne Belgjike,bile flamaneve u jep te drejten e raporteve specifike me Holanden. Mendoj se flamanet industrialisht jane me te zhwilluar se valonet,pore megjithate,siq tregojn ngjarjet e fundit atje,nje pjese e mire e tyre i akuzojne valonet se e mbajne lidhjen franceze ne olanin ekonomik dhe ate kadrovike,d.m.th. mendojne se ndodhen ne pozite tepabarabarte dhe se ekonomikisht jane te eksploatuar nga valonet,pa marr parasysh kushtetuten demokratike te Belgjikes. Suedezet ne Finlande po ashtu e kane universitetin ne gjuhen e tyre dhe mbajne lidhje te gjalla me Suedine. te gjitha keto vende kane kushtetuta demokratike dhe ky eshte realiteti i tyre. Zezaket ne SHBA pjesen ma te madhe te drejtave te tyre e realizuan kah fundi i viteve te 60 dhe fillimi i viteve 70.
edhe atje u aprovuan amandamentet ne kushtetuten e tyre,por tani amerikanet jane te preokupuar me te ashtuquejturin integrim te teresishem te Zezakeve,gje qe do te thote se kjo qeshtje e ka burimin te raportet klasore e jo te ato nacionale e racore. Me fjale te tjera,me integrimin e zezakeve te pasur ne jeten politike dhe ekonomike te vendit,amerikanet mendonin se e kishin zgjedhur problemin e raporteve midis racave. Praktika megjithate i demantoi. Tani ndodhen para pyetjes se qduhet bere me shumicen e varfer dhe te paknaqur te zezakeve.
Ata poziten e vet inferiore ne planin ekonomik gjithmon e veshin me teshat e raporteve raciale.Problemi i integrimit te tyre ,dmth., problemi i zhvillimit te pergjithshem te tyre,reflektohet si kerkese per pozite te barabarte te rces zezake. E tille esht logjika e ligjshmerive shoqerore. Reflekton disi ne menyre indirekte,shtrember e jo ne menyre te drejteperdrejte si ne pasqyre. Te amerikanet eshte interesante edhe nje dukuri nga mesi i viteve te 70 e njohur si dukuri e gjurmimit te perkatesise etnike (ethnicity).Nga ajo nuk bene kurfar problemi.Edhe kjo dukuri paraqitet disi paralelisht me fillimin e krizes ekonomike te botes se kapitalit(v.1973 perkatesisht 1975).
Kushtetuten e fundit ne e aprovuam me 1974. Ajo ishte rezultat i demokratizimit te metejshem te jetes politike dhe shoqerore tek ne.Gjithesesi nuk mund te thuhet se kjo ishte e lidhur me ndryshimet dhe aprovimet e kushtetutave demokratike te vendeve te tjera,por askush nuk mund ta mohoi bindshem se proceset e demokratizimit shoqeror dhe politik te ne nuk jane pjese e proceseve te demokratizimit e te civilizimit te Evropes,dhe pjese e ecjes se pergjitheshme progresive te njerzimit.Qdo kushtetute i reflektone raportet dhe qellimet e forcave politike te vendit te vet.
Per kete shkak, kur themi se ne kemi arritur rezultate te medha,por jo me te mira ne bote,ne zgjidhjen e qeshtjes nacionale, atehere nje gje te tille duhet argumentuar dhe shpjeguar me sistemin e pergjithshem te raporteve demokratike te veteqeverisjes socialiste.Zgjidhja e qeshtjes nacionale,kete do te duhej ta shpjegonte akademik Hoxha
eshte ne menyre te pa ndashme e lidhur me tempon dhe shkallen e demokratizimit te shoqerise,me natyren dhe karakterin e veteqeverisjes socialiste ne jugosllavi.Per aq sa kysistem eshte me demokratik,me human,me i mire,me integral,munde te thuhet se per aq edhe qeshtja nacionale eshte zgjidhur ne menyre me demokratike,me humane,me mire dhe me integrale.Qeshtja qendron ne faktin qe te shihet se sa kemi arritur ne qe ne sistemin e veteqeverisjes socialiste te normativizuar ne dokumentet partiake,ne kushtetute dhe ne ligje,te realizojme ne praktike,sepse pozita e vertet reale e kombeve dhe kombesive te jugosllavise eshte e lidhur pikerisht me kete.Per kete shkak,mendoj se ngjarjet janee proteste kunder deformimeve ne zhvillimin e veteqeverisjes dhe kunder deformimeve ne praktiken politike dhe njekohesisht ato jane kerkese per zvoglimin e jazit midis asaj qe eshte normative dhe realitetit;midis fjaleve dhe veprave.Ne instancen e fundit kjo eshte nje kerkese per zhvillimin e shpejtuar te Kosoves
Ne anen tjeter akademik hoxha tha se ne bote ekzistojne dy lloje te socializmit: Socializmi dogmatik i Shqiperise dhe socializmi veteqeverises i yni. Mua nuk me eshte e qarte se cilit lloj socializmi i takojne psh;BRSS,Kuba;koreja Veriore;Kina,Vietnami,dhe tani Angola e Etiopia,si dhe nje numer i ter vendesh qe veten e konsiderojne socialiste? Ai thote se ashtu shkruen ne programin e LKJ.por programi i LKJ eshte aprovuar ne vitin 1958 dhe ai nuk munde te kuptohet ne menyre dogmatike.
Atehere LKJ nuk do te mbante maredhenje me asnje parti komuniste ne pushtet,as qe do te mbante raporte diplomatike dhe politike me keto vende.Sa me perket mua,plotesisht me eshte e qarte se cila nga keto parti e monopolizon te drejten qe vetem ajo te kete te drejte dhe e pranon vetem socializmin e vet. Sovjetiket e pranojne socializnin resl te traktatit te varshaves;une e pranoi linjen e lkj mbi rruget e veqanta te zhvillimit te socializmit ne qdo vend te veqante,por meqenese akoma nuk i njoh te gjithe parametrat me ane te te cileve ne menyre te pagabueshme do te matja socializmin, nuk kam mundur vehtes ti ofroi pergjigje kategorike se sa lloje te socializmave ekzistojne ne bote. Si anetar i lkj i permbahem linjes se saj.Ua kam lan popujve te vendeve socialiste te gjykojne mbi socializmin e tyre.Nuk konsideroi si oportune te merrem me vleresimin e socializmit ne Shqiperi sepse ndodhem ne nje mbledhje partiake dhe jo ne nje simpozium shkencor. Sa i perket maredhenjeve me shqiperine ne pergjithesi,dhe raporteve midis Universitetit te Prishtines dhe te atij ne Tirane ne veqanti,tashme jam deklaruar ne mbledhjen e komisionit nderkombetar teKK teLK te Kosoves.
( sa per njoftim:Prof Hoti Ishte ate kohe Sekretar i Sekretariatit Krahinor per maredhenje me boten e Jashtme V.i).
Une jame kunder suspendimit te ketyre maredhenjeve.Nuk besoj se na kan indoktrinuar.Kam qene njeri nga bartesit kryesor te ketyre maredhenjeve.Kambesuar dhe besoi se ato kane qene ne interes te dy paleve dhe ne interes te zhvillimit te teresishem te kombesise shqiptare ne Jugosllavi.Puna ime ne zhvillimin e ketyre raporteve ka qene ne pajtim te plote me parimet e politikes se LKJ.per kete e kemi patur perkrahjen e te gjitha forcave progresive te krahines,andaj edhe te Universitetit tone.Akademike Syrja Pupovci ka qene njeri nga ata qe e perkrahte ket bashkepunim gjate kohes se udheheqjes sime ne sekretariatin krahinor per maredhenje me boten e jashtme.As ateher dhe as sote nuk kam konsideruar se kemi qene te mashtruar.Nuk ishim femije.Tani nuk jame i deshpruar me rezultatet e punes sime ne kete drejtim,por perkundrazi, krenohem. Por do te deshiroja qe akademik Pupovcit ti drejtohem me pyetjen direkte se a eshte akoma ai i djehit ,qe na perkrahte ne zhvillimin e ketyre raporteve,apo ai i sotit, icili angazhohet me te madhe per nderprerjen dhe per suspendimin e tyre. Nuk do te deshiroja qe nje dite te vijme ne poziten prej nga do te angazhoheshim per Shqiptarizimin e gjuhes Shqipe,ose per rishqiptarizimin e Shqipetareve.
Nje kohe te gjate kame punuar ne Politike.Kurrnjehere nuk kam deshiruar,dhe as qe deshiroi,qe forcat reaksionare jashte dhe brenda Kosoves te manipulojne me te.Shoket qe tani jane ne pozite, kete nuk duhet ta lejojne.


Prishtine,19 nentor 1981


Keshtu burra mbrohet Kosova ,Mbrohet Kombi,ket smund ta bej gjithekushi Prof Ukshin Hoti ,Prandaj esht e mendja me e ndritur e kombit tone. Ai i kishte te gjitha ateher : Ishte Funksionar i Larte,Profesor i Respektuar Universiteti, E kishte Familjen ,qe ma Vone Fatkeqesisht ja Shkatrruan eqka jose , i kishta te Gjitha ,per ti Humb me Vetedije per Ta Mbrojt Kosoven,Rinine heroike ,dhe Klasen punetore qe donin ti dilnin Zot Vendit te vet,Donte ta mbronte te Verteten,qe edhe pas kaq vjetesh Qobanet Shqiptar te Politikes siq i quente Profesori, te ndersyer nga te huejt me te cilet Serbija don ta baj dialogun per Tardhmen E Kosoves,ia errin syt dhe ia Turbullojne mendjen Popullit per interesa te Tyre Te flliqta.

Per ket mbrojtje qu u beri Kerkesave te Studenteve per KOSOVEN REPUBLIKE mori denimin fillimisht me 9 vite burg,per tu ndjeke ma von dhe persekutue deri ne diten e sotit, qe nuk dihet fati i tij.

A e verejtet si i mbronte Profesori maredhenjet me shtetin ame Shqiperin. Sa per njohuri per ata qe nuk e dine ne ato vite kishte me qindra profesor nga Shqiperia qe ligjeronin ne shume nga Fakultetet e Universitetit te Prishtines. Pas Demonstratave te 81 ata u ndoqen nga Kosova se siq e ceku Prof.Hoti na e paskan indoktrinue rinine per qka erdhi te Demonstratat.
Mos te harrojme se ne ate kohe ne Shqiperi ENVER HOXHA
ndodhej ne krye dhe e Ndihmonte Kosoven me aq sa mundej
qe te zgjohej populli nga Gjumi qe Titistet ia kishin pergatite ,dhe fatbardhesisht rinia heroike e mbeshtetur nga klasa punetore e Kuptuen me kohe Kurthin qe u ngritej dhe assesi te bien ne te por u ngriten ne demonstrata dhe titisteve ua shpluan surratin,per qka ishin te merituar ne ket drejtim profesoret e nderuar nga Shqiperia qe Prof. Hoti i mer ne mbrojtje pa frike nga Konsekuencat.
E ceka me qellim Shqiperine Ketu per tu ba te njohur gjeneratave te reja qe nuk e dine ,se po ata Titiste qe atehere e Akuzonin Shqiperin se ka Indoktrinue rinine studentore me propagande ndaj Kosoves me:,Profesor,Grupe muzikore e tj , Po ata dhe femijt e tyre sot e akuzojne se sberi gje per Kosoven,bile populli atje ne Shqiperi as po e dinte ku i bjen Kosova ,e keso Rroqkash,e verejtet ju vet njerin nga ata qe aq mir Prof Hoti ja heq masken/akademik pupovci/.

----------


## Llapi

NGJARJE HISTORIKE TE KOMBIT TONE QE TUNDEN ISH FEDERATEN JUGOSLLAVE. NGA FADIL SHYTI

Me 11 mars 2006 u mbushen 25 vjet qe kur ndodhen demonstratat e para ne Prishtine, ne kryeqytetin e Kosoves.
Ato u zgjeruan dhe u bene gjithepopullore pastaj me 26 mars dhe 1, 2 e 3 prill ne te gjitha qytetet e Kosoves.
Keto demonstrata, burimin e kishin tek padrejtesite e shumta shekullore qe te huajt ia kane bere kombit tone duke e copetuar ne pese shtete te Ballkanit. Erdhen keto ngjarje si rezultat i nje politike kriminale dhe teper dinake te pasuesve titiste, qe ia bene popullit tone per gjysme shekulli. Demonstratat studentore ne Prishtine i zgjuan nga gjumi fillimisht popujt e ish Jugosllavise, i ndergjegjesuan ata (megjithese teper vone e kuptuan drejt), qe nga nje federate e imponuar nga reaksioni i brendshem ne bashkepunim me ate te jashtem, mund te formoheshin shtetet sovrane.

Gjithashtu, keto demonstrata u dhane mesim te madh dhe kombeve te shtypura ne Evrope, sepse ne pranvere ndodhen ngjarjet kosovare, ndersa ne vjeshten e po atij viti ndodhen ngjarje ne Poloni, e pastaj dhe ne vende tjera, ngjarje qe quan ne ndryshime te medha te status kuose ne Evrope e me tej. Evropa pastaj pesoi dhe thyerje kufijsh dhe u rilinden shtete sovrane ne keto hapesira.
Ne filluam te paret revolucionin e popujve te Ballkanit dhe te Evropes qe me vone rezultoi ne ndryshime kufijsh per popujt e shtypur dhe formimin e shteteve te tyre kombetare: republikat ish jugosllave, pastaj Cekia, Sllovakia; shtetet e BS si: Letonia, Estonia Lituania, etj., pastaj u be ribashkimi i Gjermanise.
Erdhen keto ngjarje si rezultat i trasimit te rruges se lirise, duke i care bllokadat perballe armiqve nga te paret tane, qe nga kryengritja e armatosur e 1945 s, me komandantin atdhetar Shaban Polluzha ne krye e deri ne demonstratat e stuhishme te 1968 s, me birin e madh te kombit tone, Adem Demacin.

* * *
Kur i ka kundershtuar e luftuar Adem Demaci armiqte tane shekullore, keta politikanet tane ne ate kohe kane luajtur me llocin e embelsirave titiste, ndersa tani e fyejne, e izolojne, e censurojne ne mjetet e shtypit, te radio televizionit, etj., po kjo hic nuk me habit, sepse ne krye te radhes serish kane ardhur ata titistet e mallkuar, te cilet i diferenconin atdhetaret dikur, prandaj i kemi punet keshtu sic i kemi!
Kur lideret tane kur shkojne tek varret e deshmoreve te Kosoves dhe te trojeve tjera shqiptare a mendojne se paku njehere SE PO I SHKELIN idealet e tyre; apo paraqitjen e tyre atje po e bejne vec sa per mbulesen kozmetike e cila ju duhet per te mbledhur pike nga populli per te bere karrierizma pushteti.
Keta mjerane te etur per pushtetin pa shtet, sot e sot po veprojne kunder idealeve te tyre, kunder amaneteve te tyre, valle perse ju vene kurora dhe cfare betimi bejne para tyre apo mos po kerkojne falje para tyre epo u thone ne menyre te heshtur: kot keni luftuar ju se ne tani do bejme si te duam si te na thone te huajt; qellimi juaj qe ribashkimi i Shqiperise, ndersa qellimi yne eshte bashkimi me Ballkanin dhe me Evropen!
Packa se Shqiperia po mbetet e copetuar, packa se Kosova me vise tjera shqiptare po ricopetohet dhe po ndahet me kufi zinj!
E, ju si te pacipe qe jeni, me fodullek po deklaroheni verberisht para diplomacise boterore: ne, nuk jemi per ribashkim me Shqiperine!!!
Kur ju po e shkelni perdite kete ide madhore, mendoj se vizitat e juaja atje jane fyerjet me te medha qe u beni martireve te lirise, ende te pafituar!
Ju, si sharlatane qe jeni, po perpiqeni qe edhe per se vdekuri ti shfrytezoni per qellimet tuaja te zeza!
Pastaj, me servilizmin e mjere qe ju karakterizon, ju thoni: Ne jemi per negociata e kompromise!!!
Ju, angazhoheni cdo dite ti mbytni idealet e tyre, per te cilat ata u flijuan!
Ju, me kompromiset tuaja politike qe po i beni, perballe faktoreve okupatore dhe diplomacise nderkombetare, trojet shqiptare, cdo dite e me teper po i beni monedhe kusuritjeje dhe shqiptaret serish po i beni mish per top, te cilet do te ballafaqohen me kriza te reja, qe zor se do te tejkalohen pa rreziqe te medha!
Nuk e di a jeni te vetedijshem per kete, apo i beni keto marrezira politike nga trysnite e huaja prej te cilave atdhetaret e rene ne fushat e nderit su thyen kurre!
Kujdes! Uragani popull eshte fryre, ai do te shpertheje nje dite!
Mos mendoni se mund ta mbani pafundsisht me mashtrime!
Ti kthehem retrospektives historike: duke e ndjekur kete rruge sakrificash revolucionare, ska dyshim qe brezi i ri qe po vinte duke u vetedijesuar ne vitet 70 e ketej e kishte te qarte rrugen e ndritur per ta cuar perpara ceshtjen e madhe te clirimit. Kjo barre u takoi militanteve atdhetare si: Metush Krasniqi, Jusuf Gervalla, Kadri Zeka, Hydajet Hyseni, Rexhep Mala, Nuhi Berisha, Afrim Zhitia, Fahri Fazliu, Bajram Bahtiri e te tjere, te cilet i dhane grushte te renda regjimit kriminal te Beogradit, me luften ilegale, e cila perhapte drite per ardhmerine tone gjithekombetare.
Atebote vepronin shume grupe ilegale te cilat per nga emrat ndryshonin, por si mishi me kocken, si gjaku me zemren puqeshin e bashkejetonin, pra kishin pika takimi objektivat e tyre madhore te cilat ishin ngulitur thelle ne mendjen dhe ne zemrat e atdhetareve te vertete: si hap i pare historik qe projektuar fitorja e Republikes se Kosoves, pastaj ribashkimi i territoreve shqiptare, me Nenen Shqiperi. Sipas shkrimeve te shtypit te Beogradit, atebote ishin zbuluar 90 grupe me 3 organizata ilegale, te cilat mbulonin me veprimtarine e tyre te gjitha viset shqiptare, ne ish Jugosllavi. Keto organizata revolucionare udhehiqeshin nga mesimet e njerezve revolucionare, brenda e jashte atdheut.
Prandaj, kerkesat madhore gjithekombetare shkonin drejt haperimeve te reja historike. Realizimi i ketyre kerkesave do arrihej me shpejt, sikur mos te mungonte perkrahja e duhur, pikerisht nga ithtaret e sotem demokrate, te cilet dje ishin te kthyer ne vasale te mjere tek te huajt titiste: duke e mohuar dhe penguar cdo perpjekje qe conte drejt fitoreve te reja.

* * *
Eshte per tu theksuar se levizja ilegale, perkrahje te parezerve kishte kurdohere nga rinia heroike, nteligjenca perparimtare, shtresa e mesme, klasa punetore heroike dhe katundaret atdhetare.
Ndersa pengesa nga me monstruozet bente atebote burokracia reaksionare, e cila u frikesohej humbjeve te pozitave dhe pasurise se saj te fituara nga sherbimet servile tek te huajt, duke e shtypur popullin e saj, prandaj i frikesohej edhe grushtit te drejtesise nga populli.
Kjo burokraci, popullin e kishte shfrytezuar deri ne palce, duke ia pire djersen dhe gjakun.
Ata, deshironin ti zgjatej jeta armikut shekullor, vecse ti ruanin privilegjet e tyre, ta ruanin pushtetin e tyre paralel.
Por, historia e deshmoi te verteten se ska force qe mund ta shuaje revolten e nje populli te roberuar. Ndikim te madh ne pergatitjen e ketyre ngjarjeve kishte edhe shteti ame, SHQIPERIA. Them keshtu, sepse atebote ne Kosoven e vizitonin shume profesore ligjerues nga Tirana, ata me fakte shkencore, me libra, me aktivitete kulturore dhe sportive arriten shume qe rinia heroike te ndergjegjesohet dhe te ushqehet ne frymen atdhetare.
Propaganden clirimtare e zhvilluan ata, kur shumica e profesoreve te Kosoves skishin mundesi ta benin.
Ne kohen kur propaganda fashiste titiste po bente nje fushate tmerresisht antishqiptare, po ne kohen kur politikanet revizioniste e shqipfolesit, tradhtaret me damke si Ali Shukriu, Azem Vllasi e te tjere, po e sulmonin pa meshire rinine heroike te Kosoves dhe popullin e saj, si: nacionaliste, irredentiste, separatiste e te tjera epitete, ishte Shqiperia, shteti i vetem ne bote, qe po tregohej e palekundur ne perkrahje te ketyre demonstratave, qe do ta SHKATERRONIN perjetesisht ngrehinen e nje shteti artificial e quajtur Jugosllavi. Mbase, kjo edhe i takonte!
Fatbardhesisht, kjo edhe ndodhi!
Ne organin e PPSH se, Zeri i popullit, me 8 prill 1981 u mbrojten fuqishem faktet historike dhe me plot argumente shkencore, kerkesa e drejte e popullit tone per Republiken e Kosoves.

* * *
Gjithashtu, ne organet tjera te shtypit, ne Radio Tirana dhe nga TVSH ja, u zhvillua nje qendrese e papare ne mbrojtje te popullit liridashes te Kosoves.
Kjo,kishte vlera te medha guximi dhe e ndihmonte fort levizjen clirimtare ilegale, sepse atebote mungonin kushtet qe popullit ti thuhej e verteta fuqishem.
Diplomacia nderkombetare perendimore u tregua teper e shurdher ndaj ngjarjeve ne Kosove, pra kjo heshtje ishte si nje lloj perkrahjeje ndaj regjimit kriminal te Beogradit, per faktin se rinia jone heroike dhe klasa punetore e cila e perkrahu pa rezerva, prandaj u vra dhe u burgos egersisht rrugeve te qyteteve dhe katundeve te Kosoves.
Per keto krime dhe padrejtesi, zerin e ngriti vetem shtypi dhe mediat perparimtare ne lindje perendim, keto zera te fuqishem i perktheu per opinionin boteror, Radio Tirana.
Pastaj shoqata jo qeveritare dhe humanitare i erdhen here here ne ndihme popullit tone liridashes.
Krimet mbi popullin e Kosoves nuk i denoi asnje qeveri perendimore atebote dhe Jugosllavise se atehershme i mbeten duart e lira te vjelle vrerin dhe zjarrin mbi kete popull.
Ndersa elemente kolaboracioniste brenda dhe jashte Kosoves ishin hedhur idhshem ne sulm, per ta mbytur revolucionin popullor.
Nuk mungonin sherbimet servile ndaj regjimit si diferencimet ndaj njerezise perparimtare dhe spiunimet qe u beheshin mergimtareve tek UDB ja jugosllave, kur ket e perkrahnin me demonstrata ne Perendim Republiken e Kosoves, te organizuara nga revolucionaret qe vepronin jashte atdheut.

I perkujtova keto fakte te atyre viteve, sepse tani po zhvillohet nje fushate e pakontrolluar kunder atyre luftetareve pishtare te rezistences paqesore aktive e jo vetem paqesore; po sulmohen atdhetaret pikerisht prej atyre qe atebote ose heshten si mumjet ose u hodhen si tigrat mbi revolucionaret, duke u sherbyer me te gjitha format dhe mjetet pushtuesve.
Ndersa tani kane arritur te behen edhe lidere te partive demokratike, jo me veprimtari atdhetare vec me zhurma histerike.
Keta zoterinj, faktorin e brendshem e nenvleftesojne se tepermi, ndersa faktorin e jashtem e mbivleresojne tej mase, kinse vetem ky faktor mund ta zgjidhe ceshtjen tone.
Mendoj se ky ishte dhe mjerisht ka mbetur gabimi me i madh i tyre, prandaj edhe smunden dot te dalin nga rrjetat ku kane hyre e mbetur mjerueshem, pra edhe sukseset ne rrugen e historise po u calojne mjerueshem dhe keshtu do te ndodhe derisa keta kozmopolitike, te arrijne te dalin nga kthetrat e ideve te tyre qe kombit po i sjellin vetem situata fataliste.
Tani me te madhe po zhvillohet nje politike percarese brendakombetare, qe nuk shpie drejt perparimit, por i sherben roberise. Lideret tane per asgje nuk kane marreveshje midis tyre pervec kur eshte fjala per servilizmin ndaj te huajve, ne deme te interesave tona vitale. Apo, lideret tane po presin derisa populli te reagoje fuqishem ndaj veprimeve te tyre?!
Thyerja e unitetit brenda shqiptar eshte njera nga plaget me te medha qe po i shkaktohet kombit tone, fatkeqesisht nga vete shqiptaret. Jemi ne gjendje ta kuptojme apo jo tani, eshte ceshtje tjeter, ndersa me vone do ta kuptojme se inspiruesit e tille, me apo pa dijenine e tyre, u kane bere nje sherbim te madh armiqve shekullore.
Secili le ta dije mire se kameleonizmi eshte sjellje shtazarake, prandaj politikisht kameleonet smund te kene aftesine te veprojne njerezisht, as kombetarisht. Erdhen keto ngjarje, si rezultat i gjendjes se mjerueshme ekonomike dhe teper kontradiktore ne zhvillimin teper te ulet te Kosoves, krahasuar me republikat e ish federates jugosllave.
Fjala vjen, atebote Sllovenia ishte 7 here me e zhvilluar se Kosova, e cila shfrytezohej ekonomikisht deri ne palce nga Beogradi. Per kete kishte shkruar edhe Zeri i Popullit, me 1980, duke iu referuar shifrave dhe fakteve te pakontestueshme.
Prandaj, parulla e brohoritur nga demonstruesit Trepca punon, Beogradi shfrytezon, ketu e kishte burimin.
Gjithashtu, burokracia e brendshme e cila ishte lidhur koke e kembe me Beogradin, nen parullen famekeqe te vellazerim bashkimit, nen masken vetadministrimit titist, e shfrytezonte popullin fukara, ia pinte djersen dhe gjakun, duke e treguar here hapur, here maskuar fytyren e eger te feudaleve te majmur.
Serbia, edhe tani, me ndihmen e miqve te vjeter si Franca qe e kontrollon veriun e Mitrovices po mundohet ta shkepuse gjigantin tone TREPCEN, shoqeria kosovare u nda ne shtresa te pasura dhe te varferuara. Kjo reflektohej edhe ne perfitimet e posteve ne pushtetin e huaj, fjala vjen, rroga e nje drejtori ishte 5 7 here me e madhe se e nje punetori te thjeshte.
Proletariati kosovar u ngrit ti prese lidhjet e ndyra te reaksionit te brendshem dhe t shtem, te cilet nen flamurin e paqes titiste, po e mbillnin luften.
Atebote (sikur edhe sot), lulezonte korrupsioni kontrabandizmi, papunesia, hajnia, prostitucioni e plage te tjera qe e mundojne nje shoqeri. Keshtu, revolta e mbledhur me vite e vite, shpertheu fuqishem ne ate pranvere liridone shqiptare.
Populli e sfidoi fuqishem Serbine okupatore dhe veglat e saj shqipfolese, qorre dhe kolaboriacioniste.
Populli shqiptar i Kosoves kerkoi clirim social dhe kolonial!

* * *
Erdhen keto ngjarje, si rezultat i degjenerimit te nje pjese te rinise shqiptare, gjendja shpirterore e tyre po rrenohej cdo dite pakuptueshem ne relacionin Prishtine Beograd, nuk shpejtonin vec makinat e zeza kreditore te politikaneve gjakatare, por edhe kerret e pista te te rinjve te degjeneruar, qe filluan ta humbnin ne kafeterite, shoqerite muzikore, multietnike te vellazerim bashkimit cdo gje te bukur shqiptare: artin dhe kulturen, etj., etj.
Kjo qe teper e padurueshme per rinine perparimtare, e cila i druante nje shkrirje te ngadalshme ne vorbullat e huaja armike...
Prandaj u ngrit me kohe dhe sindromen shkaterruese e mbyti qe ne embrion!
Dihen nga te gjithe, klithmat e qyqeve te tipit te Kole Shirokes e Veli Deves; kur cirreshin kunder SHKA Aferdita, e Mushitishtit te Therandes, si shoqeri nacionaliste, irredentiste, etj.
Kjo shoqeri njihej nga kengetare e kengetare perparimtare si Shkurte Fejza, Shyhrete Behluli e te tjere, te cilet i kendonin historise sone te ndritur me cifteli. Pra, mercenaret i pengonte ciftelia shqiptare, atyre me fort u shkonte pershtati ti degjonin vallet serbo jugosllave, sepse me ato ishin njollosur e qullosur prej vitesh, te zhytur ne tradhti...
Pesha e rende e roberise po binte jo vetem mbi trupin e bukur te atdheut, por edhe po e sakatonte shpirtin e paster shqiptar, artin tone revolucionar.
Pra, si perfundim mund te konstatoj se demonstratat e stuhishme te Kosoves ishin domosdoshmeri, sepse ishin demonstrata qe aspironin lirine nga shume aspekte te jetes, kjo i vuri ne sprove te madhe njerezit se: kush cfare pozicionesh kishte dhe do te mbante ne raport me historine tone te re. Serish mund te konstatoj se faktori vendimtar qe mund ta shtron per zgjidhje ceshtjen tone te drejte
jemi ne shqiptaret.
Tani, te percaktohemi pa kompromise me parimin e VETEVENDOSJES!
Si kerkese reale jona dhe parim universal i se drejtes se popujve me sa vijon:
1. Rezoluta e OKB se me Nr. 637 date 16/12/1952, e cila saksionon te drejten e vetevevendosjes se popujve dhe kombeve si parakusht per respektimin e plote te te drejtave dhe lirive themelore te njeriut...
2. Rezoluta Nr. 1514 e dates 14/12/1960 ne te cilen theksohet: Integrimi i nje territori etnik duhet te jete rezultat i shprehjes se vullnetit te lire te popujve te atij territori.
3. Rezoluta Nr. 1815 e dates 18/12/1963 e cila saksionon se, ...E drejta e vetevendosjes eshte nje nder parimet baze te se drejtes nderkombetare mbi te cilen duhet te mbeshtetet patjeter edhe politika e ekzistences aktive paqesore.
4. Rezoluta 2105 e dates 20/12/1965, e cila rikonfirmon dhe riafirmon rezoluten e shkolonizimit me Nr. 1514 te vitit 1960.
5. Rezoluta Nr. 2625 e dates 24/12/1970 mbi parimin e barazise dhe te vetevendosjes se popujve ku ne pike e pare te saj thuhet: Krijimi i shteteve te pavarura dhe sovrane, bashkimi i lire me ndonje shtet tjeter te pavarur varet nga vendimi i miratuar politik i atij populli qe mbeshtetjen e ka ne realizimin e se drejtes se vetevendosjes, prandaj cfaredo forme tjeter shteterore qe imponohet me force ndaj nje populli te territorit te caktuar, duke e sjelle kesisoj ate ne pozite te pabarabarte dhe te varur; perben shkelje flagrante te vetevendosjes dhe te drejtave te barabarta te atij populli.

* * *
Kjo, sa me pare qe te kuptohet prej politikaneve, aq me mire do te jete, per ata qe ende ju besojne!
Duhet te kuptohet sa me pare se vetem me perpjekje intensive me nje vendosmeri qe nuk lejon kompromise do te arrijme ti realizojme kerkesat tona.
Sot, fuqite e medha nuk e njohin pavaresine e plote as pas luftes clirimtare, por ne serish kerkohet ti detyrojme te nderrojne qendrim.
Kjo u vertetua qarte me ish republikat e ish Jugosllavise.
Ato me vendosmerine e tyre arriten ta fitojne pavaresine.
Edhe atyre fillimisht u mohohej pavaresia, po nga faktoret e sotem nderkombetare. Ne duhet ta dime se jane po keto shtete qe tani e masin pulsin tone se a jemi ne ne gjendje te durojme pafundesisht, mjerimin dhe kolonizimin e atdheut tone?!
Apo ne do te ngrihemi ne protesta qe te kerkojme drejtesi, qe me nje referendum popullor, populli yne te percaktohet vete per ardhmerine e tij e jo per te te vendosin Beogradi apo Vjena me ecejaket e Solanes, Ahtisarit e te tjereve...
Ata ende kerkojne deshmi prej nesh se vertet e duam lirine me pune konkrete e jo vec me shpresa te pafundme...
Sot qindra e mijera shqiptare po treten metropoleve te botes; ne po shkojme drejt asimilimit, a nuk e kemi pesuar keq pikerisht nga kjo plage ne shqiptaret, gjate shekujve?!
Derisa per te gjitha minoritetet e Kosoves, sot flitet e behen projekte ku jepen shuma te medha lekesh per kthimin e tyre, keto nuk behen keto vetem per njerezit autoktone te saj, valle ku eshte drejtesia?! Kerkohet te jemi vigjilente, sepse perseri re te zeza po sillen mbi qiellin e Kosoves dhe te viseve te tjera shqiptare!
Tradhtite e vjetra po ngreje koke, te maskuara me petka te reja demokratike! Nese ka dicka si lubi qe gjate historise se shekujve te kaluar i pergjakur popujt, kjo qe mohimi i se drejtes se tyre per vetevendosje! Tani shtroj kerkesen me vendosmeri tek te gjithe faktoret e brendshem dhe te jashtem te diplomacise boterore, qe te mos i perserisin gabimet fataliste, por ta mbysin kete lubi qe ne te ardhmen popujt ta kene ardhmerine e ndritur, pa luftera e mjerime, natyrisht qe kete e kerkoj te realizohet edhe per popullin tim te shumevuajtur!
Se Kosova eshte imja, sikur eshte edhe juaja o te dashur bashkatdhetare!
U mundova te jap ca konstatime perse dhe si u zhvilluan demonstratat e vitit 1981, mirepo fjalen kryesore per keto ngjarje madheshtore do ta thote historia jone e re ne Kosoven e lire!... Lavdi deshmoreve te atdheut!

"Koha Jonë"

----------


## Llapi

Gjatë vitit 1981 u vranë shumë persona në një mënyrë apo tjetrën. Vitet e tedhjeta ishin vitet e tmerrit, vite të tuneleve të errëta por edhe vite të krenaris, vite të lavdisë, vite të djalërisë shqiptare...
Në çdo qytet Kosovar mundë të shihje nga një Gavrosh. Me rëndësi ishte që Kosova ishte zgjuar nga gjumi për të mbrojtur identitetin e saj Kombëtar...Pushtuesi ashtu edhe siç pritej reagojë me një ashpërsi të paparë... U vranë u plagosën dhe u burgosën plot të rinjë e të reja, bijë e bija më të mirë të popullit...

U vranë Ruzhdi Hyseni Vushtrri ( 1954 - 1981)
Xhelal Maliqi punëtor Nga Prishtina i lindur më 11 janar 1957 në prishtinë. I vrarë më 3 prill ( por me sa e di unë Xhelali është vrarë me 2 prill te dera hyrëse aso kohe e Tv Prishtinës

Naser Hajrizi vritet më " prill ( 17 vjeçar dhe aso kohe ishte fëmijë i vetum).
Si u vra Naser Hajrizi?
Duke parë se si fashistët jogosllavë e vranë një vajzë ( më vonë është vërtetuar që vajza ishte plagosur por kur kishte ra përdhe të gjithë patën menduar që ajo ra) që mbante flamurin në dorë, Naseri mësyu duarthatë, që t'i vinte në ndihmë kur paparitmas plumbat e ndalën edhe atë... Kur e pa shoku i tij i klasës ( ishin nxënës të shkolles Normale të Prishtinës) Asllan Pireva vrapoi të ndihmonte shokun e tij por edhe ai u ndal nga plumbat e armikut dhe trupi i tij qe ra mbi trupin e Naserit, sikur të donte edhe ashtu ta mbronte. shokun e Idealit..

Sherif Frangu më sa me duket mua ishte student i mjekësisë
Rizah Matoshi

Rexhep Murati profesor në xhimnazin Pejë, - u vra nga A.Sllamniku me ndihmën e Mijat Roganoviqit dhe Dërgut Ramadanit. Pra këta të tre e kanë vrarë Rexhep Muratin dhe për këtë ka edhe dëshmi...

P.S.
Pasi ka edhe emra të tjerë të vrarë gjatë demonstratave ( e që une megjithë përpjekjen sarrita t'i gjejë do Ju lutesha që; ata që dinë më shumë le ta bëjnë këtë gjë)

Gjatë viteve të 80-ta terrori udebesk bënte presion dhe ushtronte tortura nga me të ndryshmet..

U vranë NËPËR TORTURA EDHE KETA SHQIPTARË

Nesimi Dervish Dana vritet nga Ushtria serbe me 28 korrik 1981 . Ai ishte nga Gjakova.
Bajram Lahu me 13 tetor vritet nga Udba.Por këtë vrasje udba ishte munduar të ja vë xhaxhait Raif lahut, të cilin e kishin arrestuar dhe pas torturave teper shtazarake e kishin detyruar që ky të thotë: " Po unë e kam vrarë" vetum e vetum për të shpëtuar veten nga ato tortura.. Më vonë çdo gjë ishte sqaruar se Bajram lahu ishte vrarë nga UDB-a.

Abedin Selamn Balaj vritet me 2 janar të vitit 1985. Ai ishte nga fshati Korroticë e Epërme, Komuna e Drenasit.

Vrasja e ijah Shemsiut në CZ " Beograd" të cilin e kishin prerë në fyt me 4 maj 1985

Yzeir Sadikun ( 1957 - 1982) në Split gjatë hetuesis e hedhin nga dritarja ( praktik kjo e shpeshtë e udbes kur vriste të burgosurit) 8 metershe e lartë.
Kamber Perçuni ( 1931 1985) u vra nga Udba. Ishte nga fshati ceceli komuna e Vushtrris..

Fadil Gashi i vrarë nga Armata jugosllave
PO ashtu Sami Shabvani, haki Shatri dhe Rexhep Blakaj...
Vriten nga armata edhe: Malik Azizi, Inajet Istrefi fshati Veleshtë i Strugës..
Xhevdet Kelmendi i vrarë nga serbët zahaq - pejë
Rasim Selmani - Gostivar

Nebi Sadiku vritet në Beograd

Suzana Abazi vritet nga mjeket Maqedon
Ibrahim kastratin e vrasin në burgun e Pozharevcit

METUSH KRASNIQI LINDI NË VITIN 1926 - DAJKOVC MALESIA E dARDANES. PUNOI SI MESUES FSHATI.NË VITIN 1959 E DENUAN ME 8 VITE BURGË. NË FUND TË VITIT 1985 SERISH E ARRESTUAN. PASI E KSIHIN TORTURUAR AQ SHUMË DHE DUKE E PARË UDBA QË NGA TORTURAT AI NUK DO TË MUNDË TË JETONTE MË GJATË DHE; DUKE DASHUR QË TË HJEKË PERGJEGJESIN PER VRASJEN E TIJ, E LIROJNË ME KUSHTË QË AI TË VDES NË SHTËPI. NJË MUAJ PASI QË E KANË LIRUAR BACË METUSHI KA MBYLLUR SYTË DHE ATË NË TETOR TË VITIT 1986.

Po ashtu u vranë nga armata jugosllave

Mentor Krusha në Gjakovë
Murat Isufi nga Shkupi

Hyzeir Sadikun e kishin hedhur nga kati i pestë i udbes.. e mbysin
Edhe Xhemaili Berishen po ashtu e hedhin nga dritarja e burgut hetues në Prizren
.........


Për qëndrimet e tyre para hetuesis dalloheshin e bijat e Kosovës të cilat qëndronin të paepura si:Ajshe Xhonbalaj, Dinore Curri, Florije Hajrullahu, Fatime Sopa, Fatime Juniku, Gjyle Krasniqi, Herime Halili, Kadrije gashi, Lirije Zyba, Nexhmije Demiri, Nadije Sherifi, Nazife Xhemaili, Qefsere Malaj, Teuta Bekteshi, Teuta Hadri, Hafide Topalli..etj etj..


P.S.
Mendoja që të sjellë edhe emrat e shumcicës së atyre që ishin denuar me vite të tanë burgë dhe duke e parë që ishte një numër i madhë i tyre vendosa që të mos e bëjë këtë gjë: mjafton të thuhet se ishin më se 3000 veta me denime me më shumë se 5 vite burgë. Por këtë gjë nuk e bëra edhe nga fakti sepse; duke pasur frikë që do ta harrojë ndonjerin, e që nuk doja, atherë, thashë " më mirë kështu"...
Ndoshta këtë do të thoja më mirë kështu me një fjalë: gjerë më 11 mars të vitit 1999 e tërë kosova ishte shëndrruar në një burgë të madh, burgë nga i cili nxirrnin Ata më të mirët dhe i dergonin në një burgë tjetër, të dyfishtë...

----------


## Llapi

ÇFARË TORTURA PËRDORNIN UDBASHËT NDAJ TË BURGOSURVE
SHQIPTARË ?!?!

Shërbimi jugosllavë OZN-a më vonë UDB-a(që konsiderohej si pushtet mbi pushtet në kuadër të shtetit jugosllavë )ndaj të burgosurve politik shqiptarë përdorte torturat më të tmerrshme fizike dhe psikologjike...!!!
Cilat ishin ato tortura?!

A)-TORTURA FIZIKE

Nga metodat e torturës fizike u aplikuan:

1.Rrahja sistematike-Gjatë tërë kohës viktima torturohet me shkopinj gome,shufra hekuri me tel etj në të gjitha pjesët e trupit;

2.Tortura seksuale-ustrim i dhunës së dtrejtpërdrejt në organet gjenitale me anë të goditje të ndryshnme...!!!

3.Tortura elektrike-ishte një nga llojet e torturave më të tmerrshme.Elektrodat vendoseshin në pjesët më të ndjeshme të trupit,si:në veshë,në gjuhë,në mish të dhëmbëve,në mollëza të gishtrinjëve,në organe gjenitlae...

4.Djegia-bëhej me anë të cigares apo me hekur të nxehtë.Përveç kësaj ekzistonte edhe një metodë tjetër e djegjes që quhejPjekja,kur i burgosuri vishej me një skarë hekuri dhe me anë të rrymës elektrike nxehej gradualisht.
5.Tortura e mbytjes-Koka e viktimës zhytej në ujë të ndotur me jashtëqitje,urinë dhe ndytësira tjera,derisa të fillonte,derisa të fillonte humbja e ndjenjave dhe reflekseve fizike....!!!!

6.Gjymtimi-Viktimës i shkuleshin flokët,mjekra,i hiqeshin thonjtë,i preheshin pjesë të ndryshme të trupit etj

7.Tortura dentare-Udbashët me godtije të rënda ose më dana dhe teknik joadekuate viktimës ia thenin ose nxirrnin dhëmbët;

8.Tortura farmakologjike-Torturuesi e detyronte viktimën të gëlltiste barna ose i jepnin injeksione të rrezikshme për shëndetin e tyre;

9.Varja palestineze-ishte një lloj torture kur viktima mbahej me krahët prapa me orë ose ditë të tëra.Gjatë kësaj torture përdorej edhe tortura elektrike(elektroshoku);

B)-TORTURA PSIKOLOGJIKE

-Tortura psikologjike ishte një metodë që shkatërronte personalitetin dhe dinjitetin e të burgosurit dhe me këtë rast përdoreshin këto tortura:

1.Privimi ose rraskapitja-Viktima privohej nga gjumi,kontaktet me njerëz tjerë(siç ishte rasti me Skënder Kastratin i cili 11 muaj u izolua nga çdo gjë),nga drita,nga tingujt e muzikës,nuk e linin të pastronte trupin apo të shkonte në toalet etj;

2.Kërcënimi-Të burgosurit kërcënoheshin se do t´i torturonin,do t´ua kidnaponin familjen,do t´ua masakronin fëmijtë...Shumë të burgosur nga burgjet kërkonin që të distancohej familja nga ata,ose nga gratë e tyre kërkonin që të shkurorëzoheshin(siç ishte rasti me Adem Demaçäin e shumë të tjerë);

3.Tortura kolektive:gjatë hetuesisë udbashët shpeshherë e përdorinin këtë lloj metode.I fusnin me një dhomë shumë të burgosur dhe i rrahnin deri në alivanosje para të tjerëve.Ashtu të rrahur ka ndodhur t´i eksppozonin edhe para anëtarëve të familjes(siç ishte rasti me Hydajet Hysenin...).Qëllimi i torturuesit ishte përkula apo thyerja e dinjitetit njerëzor të viktimës;

4.Poshtrimi ...-Të burgosurit fyeshin rëndë,i fyenin të dashurit e tyre.I detyronin të flisnin gjëra poshtruese për të afërmit e tyre etj.

-------------


KUSH E PËRBËNTE STRUKTURËN E OZN-së-UDB-së NË KOSOVË NË VITET 1945-1990?!

Ata që përbënin strukturat udhëheqëse të këtij shërbimi famëkeq dhe që përgaditën mijëra procese gjyqësore në bashkëpunim me strukturat politike në Kosovë,kundër atdhetarëve shqiptarë,ishin:

1.Çedo Mijoviq
2.Sedo Topalloviq
3.Rajko Vidaçiq
4.Miqa Mijushkoviq
5.Lluka Tomanoviç
6.Vllado Shilegoviq
7.Budimir Gajiq
8.Milosllav Bllagojeviq
9.Andrija Vujoviq
10.Radomir Bojaniq
11.Novak Samargjiq
12..Kosta Mihajlloviq
13.Radovan Tapushkoviq
14.Jovan Rosandiq
15.Gojko Medenica
16.Mirko Iliq
17.Zhivko Gjurishiq
18.Vesho Cvetkoviq
19.Drago Cërnigiq
20.Angjellko Armush
21.Shaban Kajtazi
22.Xhevdet Hamza
23.Mehmet Shoshi
24.Jusuf Karakushi
25Mustafa Sefidini
26.Xheladin Beqiri
27.Istref Sadikaj
28.Bedrush Shala
29.Cvetko Llakoviq
30.Jakup Hoti
31Ahmet Asllani
32.Sahit Meraku
33.Bafti Jakupi,
34.Pavle Jelisaviq
35.Mehmet Haskaj
36.Ibush Kllokoqi
37.Drago Dragojeviq
38.Muharrem Dana
39.Sllobodan Mijoviq
40.Asllan Sllamniku
41.Shefqet Hashani
42.Svetisllav Dollasheviqi
43.Zenun Shala
44.Naip Hoxha
45.Refik Tashi
46.Metush Sadiku
47.Zejnullah Shala
48.Hasan Mehmeti
49.Shefqet Obria
50.Rajko Çalloviqi
51.Metë Kuqi
52.Ramçe nga Prizreni
53Ahmet Dobruna
54.Faruk Mehmeti
55.Mexhid Beqiri
56.Lutfi Ajvazi
57.Hajredin Bujupi
58.Ramush Isaku
59.Sahit Zogaj
60.Halim Hajdari
61Bashkim Qerkini
62.Osman Veliqi
63.Fahredin Sllamniku
64.Imer Sllamniku
65.Xhemajl Bilkiqi
66.Hyzer Ahmeti
67.Nexhmedin Mehmeti
68.Hasan Salihu
69.Nevzat Jashari
70.Ahmet Blakçori
71.Zenel Hoti
72.Ismet Haziri
73.Pal Selmani
74.Imer Kuçi
75.Naman Sijarina
76.Ejup Azemi
77.Ali Halili
78.Jusuf Hashani
79.Shaban Hoti
80.Shaqir Krasniqi
81.Pashk Berisha
82.Zeqir Hasangjekaj
83.Mustafë Aliu
84.Xhafer Kaliqani
85.Adem Ibishi
86.Ramadan Ferizi
87.Avni Sadriu
88.Nexhdet Gjoci
89.Sahit Ismajli
90.Ismail Gërbeshi
91.Ejup Bajgora
92.Sllobodan Mijoviq
93.Bejtush Beka
94.Ismet Baleci
95.Kemajl Shabani
96.Xhavit Kuçi
97.Isa Bunjaku
98.Zyber Zyberi
99.Sylejman Salihu
100.Hakif Latifi
101.Hashmet Baxhaku
102.Hilmi Syla
103.Rifat Berisha
104.Bajram Munishi
105.Haki Velija
106.Hasan Shahini
107.Muamer Novobërdaliu
108.Drita Novobërdaliu
109.Ahmet Delia
110.Ejup Kamerolli
111.Murat Tërnava
112.Ibush Kllokoçi
113.Lorenc Selmani
114.Refik Tashi
115.Faik Nura
116.Sabah Muhaxheri
117.Sabit Myftari
118.Ndrec Preni
119.Selim Ndrecaj
120.Ali Vllasi-vëllau i Azem Vllasit
121.Xhafer Bejiqi
122.Hajredin Bujupi
123.Bejtush Beka
124.Qerim Sllamniku
125.Abaz Ajvazi
126.Hajrulla Jashari
127.Zejnulla Hajrizi
128.Halit Hasani
129.Nexhmedin Ajeti
130.Hilmi Hasani
131.Dërgut Jakupi
132.Ilaz Maxhuni
133.Enver Dragusha
134.Demë Mujaj
135.Abdurrahman Mulla
136.Enver Kelmendi
137.Jakup Llonçari
138.Nazif Zymberi
139.Hasan Banushi
140.Kajtaz Bacaj
141.Halit Muhaxheri
142.Vesel Krasniqi
143.Latif Dulla
144.Daut Morina
145.Isa Kastrati
146.Glauk Dulla
147.Astrit Koshi
148.Zenel Celina
149.Musa Jorganxhiu
150Jusuf Konstandini
151.Kemajl Celina
152.Xhemali Shasivari
153.Hysen Bajrami
154.Qerim Buzhala
155.Hasan Rrystemi
156.Ilaz Vranovci
157.Shefazim Tërshnjaku
158.Lulëzim Neziri
159.Mustafë Maliqaj
160.Azem Haliti
161.Shaban Maloku
162.Hysni Topalli
163.Bajram Luri
164.Hebib Koka
165.Avdi Musa
166.Hamëz Shefkiu
167.Raif Sërmaxhaj
168.Xhavit Basha
169.Aliriza Osmani
170.Mehmet Neziri
171.Fatmir Dërmaku
172.Halim Hajdari
173.Naser Shavelli
174.Fadil Ibrahimi
175.Avdi Maliqi
176.Ramadan Sërmaxhaj
177.Sejdi Kastrati
178.Emin Kastrati
179.Haki Haziri
180.Ramadan Syla
181.Selim Brosha
182.Faik Nura
183.Musa Bajgora
184.Tomo Miqunoviq
185.Qazim Mazreku
186.Mehmet Loci
187.Sherif Bala
188.Ajet Gashi
189.Besim Shala

Kjo listë e gjatë nuk përfundon këtu...!!!

..................................


KUSH ISHIN EKZEKUTUESIT E DENIMEVE TË MIJËRA ATDHETARËVE SHQIPTARË- GJATË VITEVE 1950-1990

Gjyqtarët dhe prokurorët që vepruan me urdhëra të UDB-së dhe të strukturave politike e shtetërore të regjimit titist ishin:

1.Arif Korapi-gjyqtar
2.Ali Abdullahu
3.Ismail Xhemaili
4.Bozhidar Zuloviq
5.Dragolub Neshiq
6.Rexhep Kryeziu
7.Abdyl Demë Hoxha
8.Branko Zhuiq
9.Radosllav Cerovqanin-prokuror
10.Vasilije Gjorgjeviq
11.Vidak Petroviq-gjyqtar
12.Isa Omeragiq
13.Pavle Armush
14.Mirko Spasiq
15.Shaqir Zogaj
16.Ratomir Paternogiq
17.Mustafë Hoxha
18.Vebi Memeti
19.Sefë Sherifi
20.Tuna Tomiq
21.Millorad Llazareviq-prokuror
22.Tahir Ibrani-gjyqtar
23.Ramo Vodopiq-prokuror
24.Zhivojin Cvejiq-gjyqtar
25.Sahit Meraku
26.Sherif Boshnjaku
27.Trajko Angjelkoviq
28.Osman Bytyqi
29.Sefedin Bakalli
30.Lubomir Veloviq
31.Zyhdi Sadiku
32.Minush Xërxa
33.Hazir Haziri
34.Tefik Shala
35.Nebih Qena
36.Mirko Matoviq-prokuror
37.Nazmi Juniku-gjyqtar
38.Beqir Shehi
39.Mehmet Spanqaliu
40.Isak Nishevci
41.Durmish Koçinaj
42.Shefqet Bytyqi
43.Durak Jashari-gjykatës hetues
44.Mr.Halil Kelmendi-prokuror
45.Fehmi Gashi-gjyqtar
46.Hasan Berisha
47.Metush Sadiku
48.Azem Emini
49.Qazim Goxhufi
50.Maksimoviq Dojqin
51.Njazi Burgideva-prokuror
52.Riza Loci-gjyqtar
53.Orhan Basha
54.Bajram Blakaj
55.Orhan Rekathati
56.Ilaz Alija
57.Mentor Qoku
58.Verosllava Dimiq,
59.Reshat Millaku-prokuror
60.Ymer Osaj-gjyqtar
61.Sllobodan Zhivkoviq
62.Ukë Muçaj
63.Adem Gorani
64.Ibish Maraj
65.Kërsto Radoviq
66.Tadej Rodiqi
67.Nikë Lumezi
68.Refik Halili
69.Sabit Sylaj
70.Sherif Selishta
71.Qerim Metaj
72.Ndue Selmanaj
73.Ismet Emra
74.Riza Fazlu
75.Metush Latifi
76.Xhevat Halili
77.Halil Halilaj
78.Miftar Jasiqi-prokuror
79.Qazim Tolaj-gjyqtar
80.Masar Pirana
81.Aqif Tuhina
82.Nekibe Kelmendi
83.Bujar Juniku
84.Aziz Rexha
85.Kapllan Baruti-prokuror
86.Ruzhdi Kozmaçi
87.Flamur Kelmendi
88.Hamit Gashi
89.Jakup Gurmani
90.Selman Ukaj
91.Xhemajlije Mustafa
92.Zeqir Bërdynaj
93.Muharrem Skënderi-gjyqtar
94.Jusuf Mejzini
95.Sylejman Limani
96.Ahmet Ahmeti
97.Bajrak Kadriu
98.Sali Duja
99.Safet Gorani
100.Pjetër Përgjokaj
101.Skënder Morina-gjykatës hetues
102.Nikollë Vazura-gjyqtar
103.Shefki Sylaj
104.Abdylselam Seladini
105.Mahmut Halimi
106.Kadri Sylaj
107.Shefki Sylaj
108.Nikollë Gegaj
109.Gani Rexha
110.Rifat Abdullahu
111.Sudan Gorani
112.Hilmi Zhitia
113.Shaban Berisha
114.Shyqri Qerimi
115.Bejtë Alidemaj
116.Qazim Goxhufi
117.Osman Sylejmani
118.Miftar Jasiqi,
119.Spasoje Zamfiroviq-prokuror
120.Ramadan Vraniqi

Kjo listë nuk është e përkryer!



Sheradin Berisha

----------


## Llapi

KUSH I DENOI ORGANIZATORET E DEMONSTRATAVE TE MARSIT 1981?!?!

-Më 5 shtator 1981,nën kryesimin e trupit gjykues nga gjykatsi famkeq ORHAN REKATHATI,në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prishtinë,u denuan organizatorët e demonstratave studentore te 11 e 26 marsit 1981..
Me këtë rast u denuan:

1.GANI KOCI-student,me .......................................15 vjet burg të rëndë;

2.MURAT MUSLIU-student,me ..............................13 vjet burg të rëndë;

3.KADRI KRYEZIU-student,me ..............................10 vjet burg të rëndë;

4.JANUZ JANUZI-student,me ................................10 vjet burg të rëndë;

5.RAMADAN DOBRA-student,me ..........................8 vjet burg të rëndë;

6.SELIM GECI-student,me..................................6 vjet burg të rëndë;

7.BEDRI DELIU-student,me .................................6 vjet burg të rëndë;

8.ALI LAJÇI-student,me ....................................15 vjet burg të rëndë;

9.HAMDI HAJDINI-student,me ..........................13 vjet burg të rëndë;

10.RIZA DEMAJ-student,me ..............................13 vjet burg të rëndë;

11.SYLË MUJAJ-student,me ...............................10 vjet burg të rëndë;

12.RAM DEMAJ-student,me ................................6 vjet burg të rëndë;

13.BAJRAM KOSUMI-student,me ........................15 vjet burg të rëndë;

14.MUSLI KOSUMI-student,me..........................10 vjet burg të rëndë;

15.HALIT OSMANI-student,me..........................10 vjet burg të rëndë;

16.GANI MAXHUNI-student,me .........................8 vjet burg të rëndë;

17.GANI VLLAHIJA-student,me .....................8 vjet burg të rëndë;

18.FAHRI IMERI-student,me ........................6 vjet burg të rëndë;

19.MERXHAN ABDYLI-student,me ..............15 vjet burg të rëndë;

20.XUN ÇETA,student-me ......................13 vjet burg të rëndë;

21.HAMDI ZYMBERI-student,me .............13 vjet burg të rëndë.



Sheradin Berisha

----------


## Llapi

CILET UDBASH MOREN PJESE NE TORTURIMIN E STUDENTEVE QE ORGANIZUAN DEMONSTRATEN E 25 MARSIT 1981 NE PRIZREN...?!

-Pas demonstratës studentore të 11 marsit 1981 të organizuar në Prishtinë,më 25 mars 1981 edhe në Prizren u organizua një demonstratë gjithëpopullore,ku kërkesa qëndrore ishte:Kosova Republikë.Në fushatën e arrestimeve UDB-a i burgosi organizatorët e kësaj demonstrate dhe pas disa muaj hetimesh u nxorën para gjyqit.-

-Në torturimin e tyre kanë marrë pjesë këta udbash:

-VESEL KRASNIQI-Shef i UDB-së në Prizren,

-DAUT MORINA,

-ASTRIT KOSHI,

-LATIF DULLA,

-ASLLAN SKENDERI,

-ZENEL CELINA e shumë të tjerë.

--------

KUSH I DENOI ORGANIZATORËT E DEMONSTRATËS SË PRIZRENIT - MË 4 GUSHT 1981...?!?

-Bazuar në aktakuzën e ngritur nga prokurori publik:JAKUP GURMANI,në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prizren,nën kryesimin e trupit gjykues nga gjyqtari ORHAN REKATHATI,më 4 gusht 1981,sipas nenit 136 paragrafi 1,lidhur me nenin 114 të LP të RSFJ-së,

denohen:

1.BEGZAT GASHI-student nga Bellacërka e Rahovecit,me 8 vjet burg të rëndë;

2.FATMIR ZEKOLLI- nxënës nga Bllaca e Therandës,me 7 vjet burg të rëndë;

3.HALIM BUÇAJ-student nga Lladrovci i Therandës,me 6 vjet burg të rëndë;

4.NEXHMIJE DEMIRI-nxënëse nga Mushtishti i Therandës,me 6 vjet burg të rëndë;

5.YMER BALAJ-nxënës nga Dobërdelani i Therandës ,me 6 vjet burg të rëndë.
...........................



NE PRIZREN U DENUAN EDHE ORGANIZATORET E DEMONSTRATES NE

THERANDE(ISH-SUHAREKE)...

(...)

-Më 11 gusht 1981 po në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prizren u denuan edhe organizatorët e demonstratës në Therandë,nga Gjyqtari ORHAN REKATHATI...

Me këtë rast u denuan:

1.AFRIM MORINA-student nga Reshtani i Therandës,me 7 vjet burg të rëndë;

2.BISLIM ELSHANI-profesor në Therandë,me 7 vjet burg të rëndë;

3.SEJDI GEGA-profesor në Therandë,me 5 vjet burg të rëndë;

4.HALIL MORINA-mësues nga Reshtani i Therandës,me 5 vjet burg të rëndë;

5.HAZIR MORINA-student nga Reshtani i Therandës,me 5 vjet burg të rëndë;

6.GANI PAÇARIZI-shofer nga Prizreni,me 2 vjet burg të rëndë;

(...)

-Ndërkaq më 8 shtator 1981 u mbajten edhe dy procese gjyqësor në Prizren,nën kryesimin e gjyqtarit famëkeq ORHAN REKATHATI dhe prokurori JAKUP GURMANI,
dhe me këtë rast u denuan :

1.HAMZA KRYEZIU-student,me 7 vjet burg të rëndë;

2.AFRIM HOTI-nxënës,me 6 vjet burg të rëndë;

3.ENVER HOTI-nxënës,me 6 vjet burg të rëndë;

4.HAXHI KRASNIQI-student,me 2 vjet burg të rëndë;

5.ISMAIL KRYEZIZU-student,me 2 vjet burg të rëndë;

6.IBRAHIM KRYEZIU,student,me 2 vjet burg të rëndë;

7.HALIL KRASNIQI-student,me 2 vjet burg të rëndë.

***

Sheradin Berisha

----------


## Llapi

GJYKATESIT ISAK NISHEVCI+ISMET EMRA+++,DENUAN GRUPIN E INTELEKTUALEVE NE PRISHTINE

Pergaditi:Sheradin Berisha

()
Gkykata e Qarkut në Prishtinë,me kolegjin e përbërë nga gjyqtari ISAK NISHEVCI.ISMET EMRA,mbi bazë të aktakuzës së Prokurorisë Publike të Qarkut në Prishtinë PP.nr.281/81,të ngritur më datë 31 maj 1982,në procesin gjyqësor të mbajtur më 21 korrik 1982 në emër të popullit u denuan këta intelektualë:

1.HALIL HALIDEMA (1936)-nga pozhorani,Mr. i historisë.........11 vjet burgim të rëndë

2.UKSHIN HOTI (1944)-nga Krusha e Madhe,Mr.i shk.politike 9 vjet burgim të rëndë

3.EKREM KRYEZIU(1943)-nga Peja,regjisor. 8 vjet burgim të rëndë

4.MENTOR KAÇI (1952)-nga Gjakova,montazher TVP.. 7 vjet burgim të rëndë

5.HILMI RATKOCERI(1955) nga Llugaxhiu,apsolvent........... 3 vjet burgim të rëndë

6.ALI KRYEZIU (1950)-nga Peja ,jurist ................................. 5 vjet burgim të rëndë

7.NEZIR HALITI (1948)-nga Firaj,profesor............................ 2 vjet burgim të rëndë

8.SHEMSI REÇICA (1952)-nga Gllavica,profesor................ 7 vjet burgim të rëndë

9.MUHARREM FETIU(1945)-nga Peçani(Therandë) Mr.i his.. 6 muaj burgim të rëndë

(...)


Në vitet e 80-ta si në çdo aktakuzë dhe aktgjykim tjetër të shpallur për atdhetarët e devotshëm...edhe në këto dokumente të këtij gjykimi u përdorë sllogani identik se të akuzuarit kanë vepruar ...me qëllim të kryerjes së veprës penale të drejtuara në rrëzimin e pushtetit të klasës punëtore dhe të punonjësve,thyerjen e vëllazërim-bashkimit,prishjen e barazisë së kombeve e të kombësive dhe ndryshimin antikushtetues të rregullimit federativ të RSFJ-së...!!!

----------


## Llapi

NGA GJYKATAT E REGJIMIT TITIST:
---------------------------------------

Pergatiti:Sheradin Berisha

()

-Në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Beograd,më 24 maj 1984,para trupit gjykues,të përbërë nga gjykatsja:

1.NATALIJA JANKOVIQ
2.DOBRIVOJE GERASIMOVIQ
3.VELISHA ÇELIKOVIQ
4.SRETKA MARIN dhe
5.VASILIJA RISTIQ

denohen:
1.Zija Shemsiu *(1950),Përlepnicë  Gjilan -----13 vjet burg
2.Sami Kurteshi(1960),Gjilan ------------------ 9 vjet
3.Fetah Shemsiu(1958),Përlepnicë-Gjialn----- 5 vjet
4.Hasan Shemsiu(1958)   ------- 4 vjet
5.Shaban Shemsiu(1947)   -------- 4 vjet
6.Taip Zeka(1944),Kamenicë ----------------- 5 vjet

_____
* Zija Shemsiu mbytet mizorisht nga torturat e UDB-së ne Beograd !!!

(...)

GJYKATËSI UKË MUÇAJI DENON TE MITURIT(RAT)NË PEJË !!!


()

Më 30 maj 1985 në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Pejë,trupi gjykues i kryesuar nga gjyqtari UKË MUÇAJ,duke u bazuar në aktakuzën e ngritur nga prokurori FLAMUR KELMENDI,i denoi :

1.Rober Rasaj (1966),nxënës në gjimnazin 11 maji,Pejë  8 vjet brug

2.Have Shala (1966),nxënëse .. - 7vjet

3.Zyrafete Muriçi(1966),nxënëse .. 5,6 muaj

4.Myrvete Dreshaj(1966),nxënëse .. 5 vjert

5.Hidajete Kelmendi(1966),nxënëse  3,6 muaj

6.Avni Haxhaj (1966),nxënës 4,6 muaj

7.Safete Krasniqi(1968). 3 vjet

8.Zoje Shala(1968),nxënëse.. 3 vjet

9.Emine Abazi(1969),nxënëse . 1 vjet

()


KUSH E DENOI GRUPIN E MITROVICES?!

Pas një procesi të gjatë gjyqësor,më 19.08.1985 në gjykatën e Qarkut në Mitrovicë,trupi gjykues i kryesuar nga gjyqtari JUSUF MEJZINI,denoi:

1.Rrahim Maliqi(1937) Mitrovicë--------- 20 vjet burg

2.Nusret Rama(1951)  ----------20 vjet burg

3.Bedri Hasani(1946)  ---------20 vjet

4.Ajet Halili(1953)  ---------20 vjet

5.Nezir Latifi(1950)  ---------20 vjet

6.Xhafer Shala(1952)  --------20 vjet

7.Banush Pllana(1947)  --------14 vjet

8.Hajzer Peci(1949)  --------12 vjet

9.Asllan Bajraktari(1952)  --------13 vjet

10.Mehdi Hajra (1960)  --------14 vjet

11.Naim Halitaj(1961),Sërbicë -------12 vjet

12.Halil Imeri(1926),Mitrovicë ------- 12 vjet

13.Islam Rama (1947),Prishtinë ------12 vjet

14.Bashkim Imeri(1964),Mitrovicë ---11,6 muaj

15.Safeta Bihorci(1934)  -----12,6 muaj

16.Sahit Sahiti(1956)  ------11 vjet

17.Palush Markaj(1960),Suharekë -- -11 vjet

18.Xhafer Kelmendi(1956),Mitrovicë 10 vjet

()


UKË MUÇAJ+ZEQIR BERDYNAJ DENUAN GRUPIN E HALIT KRASNIQIT


-Po në gjykatën e Qarkut në Pejë,gjykatësi UKË MUÇAJ+ZEQIR BERDYNAJ,më 17.04.1986 i denuan:

1.Halit Krasniqi(1963) student nga Llashkadrenoci---6 vjet

2.Ali Foniqi(1954),jurist nga Llozica -----------------7 vjet

3.Kajtaz Krasniqi(1966),nxënës nga Drenoci -------- 6 vjet

4.Safedin Foniqi(1965),stdunent nga Llozica ----5,6 muaj

5.Zymber Krasniqi(1967),i papunë nga LL.drenoci-2 vjet

6.Rexhep Krasniqi(1964),mekanik nga LL.drenoci-3 vjet

7.Sabit Morina(1965),mekanik nga Ll.drenoci ----3 vjet

8.Daut Imeraj(1955),jurist nga Ll.drenoci--------1 vjet

9.Sefer Ademaj(1957),jurist nga Istogu---------- 1 vjet



()

-Më 21.04.1986 në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prizren,trupi gjykues ne krye me gjykatësin:MASAR PIRANA,dënoi:


1.Hazir Tara(1958)student ne Zagreb nga Rahoveci --4 vjet

2.Hafir Shala(1960),student në Zagreb nga Gllogovci---5 vjet

3.Ton Marku(1957),student në Zagreb nga Gjakova --- 3 vjet


()

-Më 24.04.1986,po në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prizren,trupi gjykues i kryesuar nga gjyqtari:NIKOLLË VAZURA,e dënoi :

1.Ismat Badallaj(1962),student nga Zhuri,Prizren---7 vjet

2.Enver Ajazaj(1962),student  ---------------- 4 vjet

3.Murat Ajazaj(1958),punëtor  ------------------4 vjet

4.Faik Susuri(1958),punëtor  ------------------4 vjet

5.Remzi Rizanaj(1964),student  ------------------3 vjet

6.Kasam(?) Hoxha(1961),student  ---------------2 vjet

7.Sahit Kurtaj(1955),mësues  -------------- 1 vjet

8.Xhevat Elezkurtaj(1962),student  ----------2 vjet

----------


## Llapi

KANGA E DEMONSTRATAVE TË ´81-shit

O, më njëmbëdhjetë, vëllezër, e njëzet e gjashtë
Po të marsit ´81,
Do të shenohet në histori
Në histori shënohen tëto data
Se Kosovarët u çunë në demonstrata.

Në demonstratë u çu´n pa qare
Të kërkojnë të drejtat kombëtare
Të kërkojnë çka na takojnë
Si të tjerët dhe ne t´i gëzojmë,
Me njëmbëdhjetë kaloi disi,
Me njëzet e gjashtë u bë kërdi,
Se njësitë speziale
Janë versulë n´lule shqiptare
Se njësitë speziale
Janë versulë n´lule shqiptare
Se njësitë po të Serbisë
Janë versulë në lule t´çiknisë;
Duke prerë e duke gri
Vasha të reja e studentë të rinj,
Duke prish edhe gji të çiknisë
Duke shkatërruar faren e djalërisë
Që të mos lindin më Mic Sokola
Po e shkretë të mbesë Kosova.

Për masakër që k´ta banë,
Që na vranë edhe na ranë
Që për herë t´parë jo nuk e kanë
Me një prill populli ngritet n´kambë;
Janë tubu, në Prishtinë dyqind mijë
Kërkojnë të drejta e barazi.
Janë bashkuar nxënës e studentë
Për çka të gjithë jemi kompetent;
Që të ketë nxënësi ku të mësojë
Dhe studenti ku të studiojë,
Që minatori në galeri
Mos ta nxjerrë arin për Serbi.
Mos të shkrihet plumbi sikur lum
E të shkojë në pus pa fund.
A ësht´ e mirë edhe e drejtë
Që fushat tona me grurë si det
Që të shkojnë në tjetrin kosh
E shqiptari barkun bosh?
Po kur ra ai terri i zi
Ka dhënë urdhër kjo Serbi

Që të qohet milicia,
Të bashkohet edhe ushtria
Parashuta në Kosovë po lëshojnë
Që Kosovën ta robërojnë,
Kanë hudhë bombë e municion
Në trup t´shqiptarit të gjitha ranë.

Tërë Kosova u ngrit në kambë
E protesta gjithkund po bajnë,
Shih llapjanët kur çohen n´kambë
Në t´katër anët udhët; kanë zënë
Milicinë po e çarmatosin
E vetveten e armatosin,
Që t´i mbrojnë bijtë edhe të Drenicës
Ata nipa të Azem Galicës.
U ngrit Peja e Gjakova
Në demonstrata tërë Kosova.

Po Vushtrria heroike
Ajo e vjetër dhe kreshnike,
Në kanagjeq u nis të shkojë
Me gjak pajën ta lulëzojë.
Po Ferizaji athue çka ka?
Në Sefë Kosharen më ka përngja
E ramë Bllacën që u vra,
Në Idriz Seferin atë trim të vërtetë
Që nuk iu dhimbs jeta të vdesë
Për vatan e popull të vet.
Po Lipjani ç´ka që bërtet
Për herë të parë në histori të vet
Nxënësit grushtat lart po i çojnë
Republikën po e kërkojnë.

E Gjilani me Karadak,
Nuk kanë frikë nga Serbi aspak!
Se shqiptari i vërtetë
Nuk i ikë jetës të vdesë.
Ja një shembull të vërtetë:
Për një vajzë si luaneshë
Ishte e re dhe studenteshë
Po mbi tankë ajo hipi ,
Vendosë flamurin kuq e zi,
Por oficieri me revole në dorë
I bie vashës në kraharor;
I ra indeksi, i kishte dhjeta
Kjo na ishte e vërteta
Për Kosovë nuk iu dhimb jeta
E s´u tremb vasha të ikë
Për KOSOVEN REPUBLIKË!

Maj 1981-Kosovë.

----------


## Llapi

Letër Nënës

Është natë dimri,
Një mesnatë pa hënë;
Unë në qeli mendoj për ty ô nënë.

Edhe pse je larg
unë të shoh e degjoj,
dhe shtruar si me nënën
me ty nisi e kuvendoj.

Unë e di ô nënë,
tani as ti nuk fle,
se malli për mua
të qetë nuk të le.

Dhe sa herë më kujton
à më thua ndoj fjalë,
E di, zemra te digjet
dhe s'do mend, më ke djalë.

Pse o nënë për mua merzitesh aq shumë ?
pse nga balli të del tym
e çdo natë rrin pa gjumë ?

A s'më mësove ti ô nënë,
gjersa më rrite e u bëra burrë
që në jetë të jem i drejtë
e të mos përkulem kurrë ?

E në djep kur më vije
A s'më flisnje për dushmanin ?
Me zë të ulët a s'më kendoje
këngë të bukura për vatanin ?

P o kur veres, arave,
uleshim nën ndonjë hije,
të kujtohet si më rrufeje
gjithfarë ngjarjesh trimërie ?

Sa rrefime për dragojtë,
për djelmosha me yje ne ballë
që kulqedrës që e shterrte ujtë
te shtatë kokat ia pren me pallë !

Po këngët e gjata për baca Mujën
e për Halil Garinë,
për krytrimin Skenderbe
e për gjergj Elez Alinë ?

A s'më mësove ti këngë për Isën
që si trim ra për vatanin ?
Dhe sa herë që për trimat ti ô nënë ti më tregoje
qe të bëhem si ata,
pa më thuaj, ti s'më kshilloje ?

Prandaj nënë e dashur
s'duhet të keshë aq mërzi,
se unë po ndjek atë rrugë
që më tregove edhe ti.

Kështu si unë ô nënë
ka edhe shumë të tjerë;
se kuqedres kokat, ne ende nuk ja kemi prerë....

Ngreje pra ô nënë kokën
të ta shof në ballë krenarinë;
unë do vij një ditë të bukur
bashkë me shokët dhe lirinë !

----------


## Llapi

Me siguri shumekush nga ju, keni ne arkivat e juaja, shume nga ato gazeta, revista, fletushka te atyre viteve, tek tani kure i nxjerre dhe lexon , te duket vetja se edhe njehere ndodhesh, ne mesin e Studenteve. Ndalesh per nje moment .... ndegjoj jehonen e kengeve... Xhemon toka e kosoves, gryka e kaqanikut.., kame qendisur nje shami... , besa -bes ..!
Andaj.. ketu kurre nuk munde te permenden te tere ata trima e trimresha.. sepse numri i tyre eshte shume i madhe .. nje lume i pa skaj.. !


Me 15 shkurt 1983
Gjykata e Qarkut ne Prishtine, me kolegjin e kryesuar nga gjyqtari Mentor Qoku, mori dhe publikisht shpalli ket

AKTGJYKIM

1. Rexhep Maqedonci (1956)..prishtine (polic)....14 vjet burg
2.Adem Prapashtica.(579..Prisht.......................11v  jet burg
3.Lutfi Maqedonci(61)..Prisht...........................6 vjet burg
4.Nysret Ahmeti (59) gumnaselle (lipjan)..apsolvnt..10vjet burg
5.Kadri Cakiqi(57), prisht. Axhustatore....................6 vjet burg

6.Adem Dervisholli (57), Vragoli.................................6 vjet burg
7. Fatmir Grajcevci (63) Prisht. Student......................9 vjet burg
8. Bahtir Ahmeti (56), Gumnaselle(lipj) stdent.............5 vjet
9. Agim Ahmeti (56), Prisht. Jurist..............................1 vjet
10.Martin CUni (1948), Ujce(gjakove), apsolvent.........8 vjet
11. Meriman Braha (..46), Prizren ,Profesor................7 vjet burg

12. Osman Maqedonci 1953..Prisht. axhustator............5 vjet
13. Arban Hoxha 1963, Cernic (gjilan ), maturant.......5 vjet
14. Avdi Krasniqi (1960), Koshutan (Peje), student...7 vjet
15. Naim Mahmuti (1962), Kercove ...Sh.M. ............2 vjet
16. Ahmet Qeriqi (1946), Krajmirovc (lipjan )..........7 vjet
17. Zenun gjocaj (1943), decan.............................6 vjet burg

18. Hamez Morina (1950), LLashkidrenoc (Kline) Gazet, ....5 vjet
19.Sallah jonuzi (1957), Uglar; Gjilan...sudent...................3 vjet
20 Sabit Gashi ( 1958), mramor ( prishtine), student..........8 vjet
21. Skender Vardari ( 1961), stamboll student...................8 vjet
22. Ahmet islami ( 1963), braine, Podujeve.......................5 vjet
23. Idriz Jusufi ( 1954), dabishevc ) Prishtine, gardian........2 vjet

----------


## Llapi

ga shtypi i Kohes

GJYKIMI I PJESETAREVE TE ORGANIZATES ARMIQESORE TE ASHTUQUEJTUR LRSSHJ


Ne Gjykaten e Qarkut te Prishtines,para trupit gjykueste te pesteve kryesuar nga gjyqtari Ymer Osaj
Aktakuzen e perfaqeson zevendesprokurori publik ruzhdi Kozmaqi,dje filloi gjykimi i grupit prej dhjet vetave,te cilet nga pozitat e nacionalizmit dhe irredentizmit shqipetar vepruan sipas platformes se organizates armiqesore te ashtuquejturLevizja per Republiken Socialiste Shqipetare ne Jugosllavi.
Per vepren penale te bashkimit per veprimtari armiqesore te inkriminuar nga neni 136,paragrafet 1 e 2 lidhur me nenin 114 te ligjit Penal te RSFJ-se,fajesohen te akuzuarit: Bajram Ajeti,jurist nga podujeva Ismet Begolli,gazetar i TVP-se,Sherif Konjufci po ashtu gazetar i tvp-se, Bajrush Behrami nga fshati Dobratin, Kadri Llugaliu nga fshati Surkish,Avdi Gjata nga Bajqina,Ali Ajeti nga Sveqla, Sabri (Shaban) Hamiti,Shaban Mulolli nga Shajkovci,dhe Hamit Hamiti nga fshati Repe,komuna podujeves.
Kater te fundit pergjigjen per veper penale te propagandes armiqesore.

Ne shqyrtimin kryesor u moren ne pyetje te akuzuerit Bajram Ajeti ,Ismet Begolli,Sherif Konjufci ,Bajrush Behrami,Kadri Llugaliu,Avdi Gjata,Ali Ajeti,Sabri Hamiti,Shaban Mulolli e Hamit Hamiti.
Eshte e qarte se qka fshihet prapa maskave te erreta te ketij grupi nacionalist-irredentist,pjesetaret e te cilit pothuejse ne teresi pohojne thenjet e aktakuzes.

Pas hedhjes Helm nga Reporteret mbi keta Patriot ,duke e arsyetuar Aktakuzen serbe te ngritur nga Shqipefolesit e tipit KOZMAQI me Shoket ,vazhdon pastaj:

U SHQIPTUAN DENIMET
Mbreme vone ,pas fjales perfundimtare te paleve penalo-procedurale,zevendesprokurorit publik dhe mbrojtesve,kolegji i te pesteve shpalli aktgjykimin me te cilin u shqipetoi denimet pjesetareve te organizates ilegale armiqesore te ashtuquejturLRSSHJ.
I akuzuari i pare ,BAJRAM AJETI,pas provava te prezentuara lidhur me gjendjen e tij shpirterore,qe paraqiti neuropsikiatri Skender Boshnjaku,u shpall penalisht i pa pergjegjshem,atij iu caktua masa e sigurise sherim i tipit te mbyllur ne klinikat perkatese.

ISMET BEGOLLI u denua me 12 vjet burg

SHERIF KONJUFCI -----------8 vjet

BAJRUSH BEHRAMI---------10-vjet

KADRI LLUGALIU------------8-vjet

AVDI GJATA -----------------8-vjet

ALI AJETI------------------------5-vjet -tani Deshmor i Kombit

SABRI HAMITI -----------------4-vjet

SHABAN MULOLLI ----4-vjet

HAMIT HAMITI ------------3 vjet

Kunder Ismet Begollit ,Sherif Konjufcese Hamit Hamitit u shqipetuan edhe masat e sigurise-
mosushtrim i profesionit pese vjet pas mbajtjes se denimit.

H.SYLA

A.MUHAXHERI

RILINDJA -E marte 19.VI:1984 -Faqe 8



NE GJYKATEN E QARKUT TE PEJES

FILLOI GJYKIMI I GRUPIT ARMIQESOR PREJ 14 VETASH

Peje 18 qershor

Ne gjykaten e Qarkut te Pejes para trupit gjykues te te pesteve,te cilin e kryeson gjyqtari Orhan Basha,sot filloi gjykimi i 14 anetareve te grupit armiqesor,te cilet kan kryer vepra penale te bashkimit per veprimtari armiqesore per cenim te teresise teritoriale te vendit tone ndaj :

Adem Grabovcit-24,student nga Staradrani
Rexhep .s. Kelmendit-26student nga fshati grabovc-peje
Zenel R.Kadrijaj 26-Student Fshati drenoc-Deqan
Te cilet jane organizator te ketij Grupi pergjigjen nga neni 136 al 1 lidhur me nenin 114 dhe 116 al 2 te LPJ. Ndersa si pjesemarres te ketij grupi pergjigje nga neni 136 al 2 lidhur me nenin 116 al 2 te LPJ :
Xhemajl .M. Fetahaj 20-student
Vehbi .A. Fetahaj 23 -student
Muharrem.S. Fetahaj -21-bujk
Miftar .Z. Fetahaj -22-bujk
Dem .M. Fetahaj - 23-student, te gjithe nga fshati Raushiq-Peje
Adem .H. Kelmendi 27 -bujk -Llabjan-Peje
Avdi .Z. Avdimetaj 19-Student,
Isa .R. Hasan mettaj-26-student
Musa . A. Hasanaj 25 -student qe te tre nga f.Strellc-Deqan
Blerim .R. Muriqi -21 -bujk
Fahri .O. Berdynaj 20 -student , qe te dy nga Novosella e Pejes.

Ne Aktakuzen e ngritur nga zevendes prokurori i pejes Xhemalie Mustafa thuhet se ky grup eshte formuar sipas grupit armiqesor LRSSHJ qe eshte i perbere nga Emigracioni extrem shqiptar ne boten e jashtme e qe vepron kunder vendit tone.

Rilindja e marte 19.VI.1984 Faqe 8

----------


## Llapi

Të dënuar politikë

Rrahman Dini ( 19) 6 vite burgë
Avni klinaku ( 19) 5,5 vite burgë
Eset Ahmeti ( 18) 5.5 vite burgë
Hajrullah Salihu ( 18) 5vite burgë
Bexhet zeqiri ( 18 ) 4 vite burgë

Tetovë
zaim Beqiri 13 vjet burgë
Shukrije Halili 7 vite burgë
Vehbi beqiri 14 vite burgë
Avdi limani 8 vite burgë Gani Kadriu(38) LIKOC 3 VITE

tAHIR gECI 12 VITE BURGË
xHEVAT ZEKA 9 VITE BURGË
QAMIL QADRAKU 6 VITE BURGË
ISMET AVDYLI 7 VITE BURGË
RAMIZ DAKAJ 7 VITE BURGË
ADEM KRASNIQI 6 VITE BURGË
KASEM HAXHIMURATI 6 VITE BURGË

PRIZREN

XHEMAIL REXHA 2,5 VITE BURGË
MEHDI GEGA 2,5 VITE BURGË
FATMIR AJAZI 2,5 VITE BURGË
FIDAIM KRRULAJ 2 VITE BURGË
MUHAMET GASHI 21 STUDENT NGA PRIZRENI 7 VITE BURGË
ADNAN GASHI 21 KRUSHË E MADHE 5 VITE BURGË
SHUKRIE GASHI ( 23) STUDENTE 2 VITE BURGË
BAJRUSH XHEMAILI ( 27) STUDENT KOMOGLLAVË 14 VITE BURGË
RRAHIM SADIKU GAZETAR KOMOGLLAV 10 VITE BURGË
GURSEL SULEJMANI 22 STUDENT 8 VITE BURGË
AHMET DEMIRI 7 VITE BURGË
RAMADAN VELIU 8 VITE BURGË
NAZIFE XHEMAILI 4 VITE BURGË
SHABAN ISUFI 6 VITE BURGË
FADIL HYSAJ 6 VITE BURGË
GANI BALIU 5 VITE BURGË
FETAH BYTYQI 5 VITE BURGË
RIZAH LLAPASHTICA 1 VIT BURGË
EMIN KRASNIQI 14 VITE BURGË
BAJRAM DERMAKU 11 VITE BURGË
RAMIZ ARIFI 10 VITE BURGË

SALI MALAJ 8 VITE BURGË
AHMET ISUFI NGA GJILANI STUDENT 8 VITE BURGË
ISA DERMAKU 6 VITE BURGË
SADRI RAMABAJA 6 VITE BURGË
QEFSERE MALAJ STUDENTE 5 VITE BURGË
SALI BIQKU 4 VITE BURGË SHYQERI EMINI 2 VITE BURGË
TAIP MALAJ 1 VIT BURGË
QEMAL KASTRATI 1 VIT BURGË
XHAVIT BAJRAKTARI 4 VITE BURGË
SHYQERI MYFTARIN 2 VITE BURG

JUSUF HAXHIU 3 VITE BURGË
GAFURR ELSHANI 1 VIT BURGË

PAL SHTUFIN 2 VITE BURGË
NIJAZI PAKAZITIN, RESHAT MUSTAFEN, 2 VITE BURGË
NAIT HASANIN 2 VITE BURGË

NË USHTRI
GALPI ZHILIVODA 10 VITE BURGË
AFRIM PAPRANIKU 7 VITE BURGË
NASER QERIMI T VJET BURGË DIBËR
NASER QERIMI QERKEZ KUMANOVË 7 VITE BURGË
NUFRI LEKAJ 5 VITE BURGË

PRISHTINË
REXHEP BALIDEMAJ 4 VITE
BANUSH BERILLA 3 VITE BURG
SAHIT SADRIAJ 1 VIT
SAHIT SADRIAJ 4 VITE BURGË ARSIMTAR
ABDULLAH SADRIAJ 1 VIT
XHEMAJL FETAHAJ 6 VITE BURGË
VEHBI FETAHAJ ( 23) VITE BURGË
ISMET BEGOLLI GAZETAR TVP PODUJEVË 12 VITE BURGË


SEJDI VESELI 14 VITE BURGË
RRAHAMAN BAHTIRI 13 VITE BURGË
SHEMSI VESELI 11 VITE BURGË
ESAT BRAJSHORI STUDENT 11 VITE BURGË
MUSLI PREBREZA 10 VITE BURGË
HAMDI RAFUNA 9 VITE BURGË
SABRI SOPI 10 VITE BURGË FATMIR SOPI 7 VITE BURGË
RAMADAN AVDIU 8 VITE BURGË
SALI SEFA 8 VITE BURGË
AFRIM ZHITIA 8 VITE BURGË
ISLAM KRASNIQI 6 VITE BURGË
AGIM SAHITI 8 VITE BURGË
TEFIK RAMADANI 6 VITE BURGË
KADRI HAZIRI 3 VITE BURGË
REXHEP MALOKU 3 VITE BURGË
NUHI MUHADRI 4 VITE BURGË

ISMET BERISHA 5 VITE BURGË
SELIM BEQIRI 4 VITE BURGË
PREN UKA 4 VITE BURG
FATMIR AVDYLI 4,5 VITE BURGË
NADIJE SHERIFI 1 VIT BURGË

PEJË
ALI FONIQI 7 VITE BURGË
HALIT KRASNIQI 6 VITE BURGË
KAJTAZ KRASNIQI 6 VITE BURGË
SEFADIN FONIQI 5 VITE BURGË
REXHEP KRASNIQI 3 VITE BURGË
SAHIT MORINA 3 VITE BURGË
DAUT IMERAJ 1 VIT BURGË
SEFER ADEMAJ 4 VITE BURGË

SHKUP
BAJRAM LIMANI 12 VITE BURGË
PASHO MAKSUTI 12 VITE BURGË
FATMIR IBRAHIMI 14 VITE BURGË
SAFET HYSENI 8 VITE BURGË
MUADIN BAJRAMI 9 VITE BURGË
EMIN ZEKIRI 11 VITE BURGË BILALL SHERIFI 15 VITE BURGË
AFRIM IBRAHIMI 7 VITE BURGË


PRIZREN

HAZIR TARA 4 VITE BURGË
HAFIR SHALA 5 VITE BURGË
TOM MARKU 3 VITE BURGË
NEZIR NIKQI 3 VITE BURGË
REXHEP KELMENDI 2 VITE BURGË REXHE ABAZI 4 VITE BURGË

MANASTIR

TAHIR HANI 13 VITE BURGË
GËZIM KALENCI 8 VITE BURGË
MERSIN SELMANI 6 VITE BURGË
GARIP KABA 5 VITE BURGË
SULEJMAN HANI 3 VITE BURGË


PRIZREN
HAKI GASHI 7 VITE BURGË
SKENDER BASHA 4 VITE BURGË
ISMET BADALLAJ 7 VITE BURGË ENVER AJAZAJJ 4 VITE BURGË
MUART AJAZAJ 28 VITE BURGË
SAHIT SUSURI 4 VITE BURGË
REMZI RIZANAK 3 VITE BURGË
XHEBAT ELEZ KURTAJ 3 VITE BURGË
NAIM HOXHA 3 VITE BURGË



XHABIR MORINA 13 VITE BURGË
ILMI REQICA 11 VITE BURGË BASHKIM MAZREKU 12 VITE BURGË
XHAVIT HAZIRI 9 VITE BURGË
FEHMI LLADROVCI 9 VITE BURGË
SHABAN SHALA NEGROVC 7 VITE BURGË
AGRON MORINA 11 VITE BURGË
IDRIZ HYSENI 6 VITE BURGË
ALI ELSHANI 6 VITE BURG
NUHI AHMETI 6 VITE BURGË
SABIT TAHIRI 6 VITE BURGË
NUSRET PLLANA 6 VITE BURGË
XHEVAT UKSHINI 8 VITE BURGË
SKENDER LUZHA 3 VITE BURGË
FATMIER SULEJMANI 5 VITE BURGË
FATMIR THAQI 5 VITE BURGË
ABDULLAH DERGUTI 9 VITE BURGË
REXHEP DUGOLLI 6 VITE BURGË
ELEZ ZOGU 2 VITE
SABIT GASHI 4 VITE
ALI SPANCA 4 VITE
AGIM KRASNIQI 2 VITE
BEDRI ZOGU 1 VIT ISTREF KLINAKU 1 VIT


mITROVIC

ABDULLAH ZHEGROVA 7 VITE
XHAVIT ZHEGROVA 5 VITE
ABDULLAH MAXHUNI 5 VITE
ELMI ZEKA 7 VITE
RAMADAN BEHRAMI 5 VITE
SYLË SYLA 3 VITE
ASMAN SMAKIQI
3 VITE
VEZIRE MALOKU 1 VIT
IZET ZEKA 1 VIT MURAT DAUTAJ 3 VITE


Pra ka edhe më emra për të sjellur por meqenëse është e pamundur të silen të gjithë, kush mundet le ta bëjë këtë...

( burimi i informatave: gazeta lajmetari i lirisë, Liria, e sidomos Zëri i Kosovës .. numrat që nga viti 1982 - 1990)

----------


## Llapi

Disa nga ish të burgosurit politik të pas Demonstratave të vitit 1981 janë:

- Hydajet Hyseni (Gjilan),
- Jakup Krasniqi (Drenas),
- Gani Syla (Drenas),
- Azem Syla (Drenas),
- Ismail Syla (Drenas),
- Berat Luzha (Kaçanik),
- Mehmet Hajrizi,
- Gani Koci (Skenderaj),
- Ali Lajqi (Pejë),
- Ibish Neziri (Pejë),
- Ramë Buja (Lipjan),
- Shukri Buja (Lipjan),
- Mehë Uka (Mirtovicë, tani Dëshmor i Kombit),
- Islam Mulaku (Vushtrri),
- Behajdin Hallaqi (Prizren, tani Dëshmor i Kombit),
- Haki Morina (Klinë),
- Tafil Morina (Klinë),
- Isa Krasniqi (Klinë),
- Feriz Hoti (Klinë),
- Sahit Berisha (Klinë),
- Zymer Gashi, (Klinë),
- Ramadan Gashi (Klinë - ish oficer),
- Ramadan Zhabota (Klinë),
- Milazim Mavraj (Burim, tani Dëshmor i Kombit),
- Sali Kabashi (Burim),
- Ramadan Shala (Pejë),
- Vezire Maloku,
- Have Shala (Pejë),
- Rifat Birinxhiku (Pejë),
- Destan Bujupi (Pejë),
- Sabri Duraku (Gjakovë, rrjedh nga një familje emigrante nga Shqipëria),
- Petrit Duraku (Gjakovë, rrjedh nga një familje emigrante nga Shqipëria),
- Hilmi Hoxha (Prizren, rrjedh nga një familje emigrante nga Shqipëria),
- Bajram Dernjani (Kaçanik),
- Ismail Malsiu (Kaçanik),
- Remzi Elezi (Kaçanik),
- Muhamet Çorri (Kaçanik),
- Mufail Vishi (Kaçanik),
- Kadri Vishi (kaçanik),
- Emrush Tafili (Kaçanik),
- Fisnik Cukaj (Pejë),
- Fadil Demiri (Skenderaj),
- Miran Demiri (Skenderaj),
- Xhafer Jashari (ish oficer),
- Naim Maloku (ish oficer),
- Tahir Geci (Deçan, ish Sekretar për Informim i Kosovës),
- Sheremet Pantina (Klinë),
- Elmi Zenuni (Klinë),
- Gani Veseli (Klinë),
- Sejdi haxha (Klinë),
- Prend Buzhala (Klinë),
- Martin Çuni (njëri ndër themeluesit e radios "Kosova e Lirë"),
- e tjerë.......

----------


## Llapi

NE GUSHT 1981 U DENUA"KOMITETI I DECANIT"NE KRYE ME ISMAIL HARADINAJN DHE "KOMITETI I GLLOGOVCIT"NE KRYE ME BAJRAM GASHIN

Pergatiti:Sheradin Berisha

(...)

Gjykata e Qarkut në Pejë më 7 gusht 1981 ua shqiptoi dënimet 11 veprimtarëve të Komitetit të Deçanit,këta ishin:

1.Ismail Haradinaj(38),Gllogjan-Deçan-arsimtar - 14 vjet burg

2.Hasan Ukëhagjaj(38),Carrabreg-Deçan,profesor -11 vjet

3.Abdullah Hasanmetaj(31),Strellc-Deçan,arsimtar- 9 vjet

4.Jashar Salihu(28),Batushë-Gjakovë,profesor - - 7 vjet

5.Shkurte-Drita Kuçi(25),Junik-Deçan,profesoresh  6 vjet

6.Nazmi Selmanaj(27),Gllogjan-Deçan,student - 5 vjet

7.Xhavit Hoxha(19),Junik-Deçan,student - 4 vjet

8.Aliter Dervishaj(21),Gllogjan-Deçan,student - 4 vjet

9.Din Ahmetaj (34),GllogjanDeçan,profesor - 3 vjet

10.Muhamet Haklaj(26),Isniq-Deçan,arsimtar - 3 vjet

11.Niman Mustafaj(33),Gllogjan-Deçan,profesor - 3 vjet

------------

-Më 17 gusht 1981 në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prishtinë u denua Komiteti i Gllogovcit nga gjyqatari :i habitur!: smet Emra...,me aktakuzën e ngritur nga prokurori:Pjetër Kola.

Në këtë proces gjyqësor u denuan:

1.Bajram Gashi me ............ 15 vjet burg,

2.Alush Thaçi - me ..............13 vjet

3.Ismet Sopi  me...............14 vjet

4.Qerkin Sopi  me ............. 8 vjet

5.Nuhi Sopi  me ................7 vjet

6.Halil Kuliqi  me ............. 11 vjet

7.Naim Bujupi- me............. 12 vjet.

----------

